# iMac 24" : Retour d'expérience



## oliveg4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir (enfin !) mon iMac 24" et je dois avouer une sévère déception en ce qui concerne l'affichage.
*
1/ éclairage pas uniforme :* L'écran est plus sombre sur les bords qu'au centre (la pomme bleue, par exemple, se trouve dans une zone grisée). On se croirait sur un ancien écran cathodique de mauvaise qualité !

*2/ La luminosité est extrêmement élevée*, et même en baissant à fond, il reste difficile de travailler en éclairage tamisé (j'avais deux 17" côte à côte avant et je n'avais aucun pb de ce côté là). Du coup, j'utilise un utilitaire qui baisse artificiellement la luminosité, mais bon, ce n'est pas normal...
*
3/ bruit de carte graphique ?* lorsque je baisse la luminosité, l'iMac se met à emettre un grondement sourd (ce n'est pas une vibration puisque ça continue lorsqu'on le soulève). Ce bruit disparaît progressivement en remontant la luminosité jusqu'à disparaître complètement avec la lumière à fond. Et comme il est impossible de bosser avec la lumière à fond...

Bref, je suis loin de qualité de mes anciens écran et du silence de mon autre iMac intel (le premier, en version 17")

Bon, après, la machine est relativement véloce, mais le point fort de cet iMac aurait dû être son écran et c'est justement son point faible. j'hésite à le rendre et à prendre un 20" dont la dalle est autrement plus "propre"...

Si d'autres possesseurs d'iMac 24" pouvaient me donner leur avis...merci d'avance !


----------



## milou660 (12 Octobre 2006)

pour moi l'imac me semble tres silencieux.. et l'ecran plutot homogene je suis meme surpris a vrai dire mais il est vrai que la dalle est trop lumineuse mais bon.. par contre moi j'ai un autre probleme sur mon 24 a cote de la pomme devant a droite, lorsque la luminosite de la piece est faible je vois une source lumineuse venant de l'interieur deriere une grille merci au autre possesseur d'imac 24" de verifier et de me dire si le leur aussi emet cette lumiere merci d'avance


----------



## boubouh (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Hormis le probl&#232;me de l'*&#233;clairage non-uniforme* j'ai &#233;t&#233; confront&#233; aux m&#234;mes probl&#232;mes sur mes 2 iMacs 24'.
Oui, 2, parce que le premier avait 10 pixels ou sous-pixels d&#233;fectueux... J'ai demand&#233; un &#233;change, que le SAV me refusait a priori  mais j'ai fait jouer le droit de retour sous 7 jours, droit inh&#233;rent &#224; tout achat en ligne. Vous imaginez bien qu'ils ont pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'&#233;change  !
Ici Apple s'est montr&#233; plus commercial puisqu'ils ont fait enlever l'iMac &#224; domicile et m'ont renvoy&#233; le nouveau sans attendre reception/v&#233;rification. 

&#192; noter que mon nouvel iMac a un pixel defectueux (au milieu, vert et tr&#232;s lumineux : assez visible le soir sur images sombres... :/ )

Pour ce qui est de *la luminosit&#233; extr&#234;mement &#233;lev&#233;e*, je confirme, et c'est m&#234;me tr&#232;s g&#234;nant le soir. Mais un soft comme Black Light r&#233;sout le probl&#232;me de mani&#232;re efficace. Une version en _PreferencePane_ serait id&#233;ale :love: , parfaite &#224; mes yeux (de non-graphiste) !

Pour ce qui est du *bourdonnement de l'&#233;cran*, j'ai donc constat&#233; ce probl&#232;me sur les deux machines. De mani&#232;re plus flagrante sur la premi&#232;re : il &#233;tait perceptible m&#234;me en r&#232;glant la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond ! :mouais:

Je crois que c'est d&#251; &#224; l'alimentation de l'&#233;cran (simple hypoth&#232;se). Je n'y connais pas grand chose mais l'amplification de ce bourdonnement n'est perceptible que quand on diminue la luminosit&#233; via les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me. Celles-ci doivent agir &#224; bas niveau sur l'alimentation des n&#233;ons. Or, en utilisant _Black Light_ le bourdonnement ne s'amplifie absolument pas (&#231;a doit donc agir de mani&#232;re software sur la luminosit&#233; de l'image, un peu comme un r&#233;glage Photoshop) alors m&#234;me qu'on peut descendre tr&#232;s bas la luminosit&#233; apparente, bien plus que ce que permet les pr&#233;f&#233;rences standards. Donc personnellement je laisse la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond dans les reglages syst&#232;mes et je ne joue sur elle que via _Black Light_. --> &#224; mes yeux &#231;a r&#233;soud le probl&#232;me du bourdonnement et de la luminosit&#233; excessive, m&#234;me si je reconnais que &#231;a n'est pas tr&#232;s _clean_ puisque le bourdonnement revient d&#232;s qu'on touche aux pr&#233;f&#233;rences classiques.
Au SAV le technicien semblait reconna&#238;tre que ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne &#233;tait anormal.
Je crains malheureusement qu'une tr&#232;s grande partie des iMac 24'ne soit touch&#233;e, peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me la majorit&#233;.
&#192; ce sujet &#231;a serait cool que tous les possesseurs de ces machines fassent le test. Il faut un environnement parfaitement silencieux pour s'en rendre bien compte.

Notez qu'&#224; cette heure relativement calme j'entend le bourdonnement du disque dur... 

(pas de r&#233;manence... )


[EDIT]-->milou660 : je n'ai constat&#233; le probl&#232;me dont tu parles sur aucun des deux iMacs 24" ...[/EDIT]


----------



## oliveg4 (12 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Donc personnellement je laisse la luminosité à fond dans les reglages systèmes et je ne joue sur elle que via _Black Light_. --> ça résoud le problème de luminosité excessive pour moi, même si je reconnais que ça n'est pas très _clean_ puisque le problème persiste quand on touche aux préférences classique.
> Au SAV le technicien semblait reconnaître que ce phénomène était anormal.
> Je crains malheureusement qu'une très grande partie des iMac 24' soit touchée, peut-être même la majorité.



Merci de ta réponse !
J'utilise aussi Black Light, mais heureusement que ce soft existe sinon la machine serait quasi-inutilisable !

En ce qui concerne le bourdonnement, le fait qu'un de tes 2 iMac le fasse aussi luminosité à fond est inquiétant car je risquerait en changeant de machine d'avoir un bruit encore plus présent...(et un pixel vert au milieu, :lol

J'ai la carte graphique d'origine, toi aussi ?

Pour en revenir au bruit, avec Black Light et la lumière à bloc on arrive à un compromis écran/bruit très acceptable. C'est déjà pas mal mais c'est pas grâce à Apple  

Last, tu n'as aucun pb de rétro éclairage, pas la moindre petite teinte plus foncée sur les bords ? Damned, qu'en déduire ? Qu'on joue à la roulette en achetant cette machine ? Pas cool.

C'est dommage car sinon l'engin est extrêmement réactif.

Ma question reste donc : vais-je le garder (je suis encore dans la limite des 7 jours) ou vais-je passer sur un 20 pouces ? Rhâââ...pas simple !

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## oliveg4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, une info, avec Hardware monitor, je vois que sur les 3 ventilos, deux tournent vite et un plus lentement :
599 rpm
1099 rpm
999 rpm
en sachant que je ne fais rien d'autre que taper ce texte sur la machien en ce moment...

Mais c'est un bruit que je peux considérer comme normal (sauf si les autres n'ont pas de bruit et des ventilos plus lents, dans ce cas il repart aussi sec !!!)

On est exigeants, certes, mais c'est aussi pour ça qu'on a des Macs, non ?


----------



## boubouh (12 Octobre 2006)

> J'ai la carte graphique d'origine, toi aussi ?


Non, j'ai la 7600GT.
Je crois vraiment que ce bourdonnement vient des n&#233;ons ou de leur alimentation.




> Pour en revenir au bruit, avec Black Light et la lumi&#232;re &#224; bloc on arrive &#224; un compromis &#233;cran/bruit tr&#232;s acceptable.


Tout-&#224;-fait. Et comme tu dis Apple n'y est pour rien. Quoiqu'on en dise ce probl&#232;me craint du boudin... 




> Last, tu n'as aucun pb de r&#233;tro &#233;clairage, pas la moindre petite teinte plus fonc&#233;e sur les bords ?


Non, pas de teinte plus fonc&#233;e sur les bords, je dirais m&#234;me que c'est plus clair quand on est pr&#232;s de l'&#233;cran ! D'ailleurs voici un &#233;cran qui ne sait pas ce que c'est que le noir  ... Le jour il est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able, notamment dans une utilisation multim&#233;dia, le soir ou dans l'obscurit&#233; l'&#233;cran montre ses faiblesses. Trop lumineux, mauvaise restitution du noir, et pas tr&#232;s homog&#232;ne de pr&#232;s. :sick:




> Damned, qu'en d&#233;duire ? Qu'on joue &#224; la roulette en achetant cette machine ? Pas cool.


C'est carr&#233;ment l'impression que j'ai. Et si tu veux mon avis &#231;a ne concerne pas que cette machine. Je n'ai pas besoin de remonter bien loin pour me souvenir des probl&#232;mes &#224; la cha&#238;ne qu'avait pos&#233; le MacMini G4 de ma m&#232;re. Je ne sais pas non plus si je change d'iMac une nouvelle fois. Je crois que pour la forme je vais le faire, mais j'aimerais d'abord en savoir plus sur l'&#233;tendue du probl&#232;me.




> On est exigeants, certes, mais c'est aussi pour &#231;a qu'on a des Macs, non ?


C'est ce que je croyais... 
Plus positivement, c'est "seulement" la qualit&#233; de facture des produits qui laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer. Quand on tombe sur le bon num&#233;ro, le design, l'interface et les soft Mac font encore largement la diff&#233;rence pour moi. Mais tomber sur un Mac n'ayant aucun probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel (je reconnais &#234;tre tr&#232;s exigent envers les macs) semble relever de la loterie. Heureusement qu'Apple &#224; un syst&#232;me de remplacement des machines plut&#244;t sympa. J'ach&#232;te en ligne pour pouvoir changer de produit autant que n&#233;c&#233;ssaire, jusqu'&#224; enti&#232;re satisfaction. &#199;a leur co&#251;tera cher en TNT, c'est pas mon probl&#232;me... Et puis &#231;a fait tourner le _Refurb_, non ?


En dehors de &#231;a, les performances de ma machine (2Go RAM et 7600GT) sont excellentes, vraiment :love: ! Sa r&#233;activit&#233; me laisse tout simplement sur le c*l. En consid&#233;rant la taille de l'&#233;cran, l'encombrement de la machine, sa puissance et son ergonomie (machine+syst&#232;me) c'est tout simplement l'ordinateur le plus agr&#233;able que j'ai jamais utilis&#233;. 
D'o&#249; mon exigence et la d&#233;ception que provoque ces probl&#232;mes (tous li&#233;s &#224; l'&#233;cran). Je sens que ce p*t**n de pixel vert en plein milieu (et bien visible, &#231;a n'est pas un caprice) va me faire renvoyer cette belle machine :hein: !


----------



## fiat lux (13 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> J'achète en ligne pour pouvoir changer de produit autant que nécéssaire, jusqu'à entière satisfaction. Ça leur coûtera cher en TNT, c'est pas mon problème...



Tu es sûr de ça ? ci dessous, extrait de la politique de retour :


"D. Frais de transport applicables

i) dans l&#8217;hypothèse où vous exerceriez votre droit de rétractation en application de l&#8217;article 7.1 ci-dessus et conformément aux présentes, les frais de transport seront à votre charge ;

ii) le montant correspondant aux frais de transport vous sera communiqué avant l&#8217;enlèvement des Produits concernés "


Ils précisent pour finir qu'en cas de demande de remboursement (pour ceux qui sont vraiment énervés  ), les frais de retour seront déduits du remboursement.


----------



## boubouh (13 Octobre 2006)

Ah oui, j'en suis s&#251;r. TNT est venu enlever mon premier iMac 24' "gratuitement", c-&#224;-d aux frais d'Apple.

[EDIT]Maintenant que tu me le dis peut-&#234;tre que pour Apple j'entrais dans le cadre d'un &#233;change pour cause de machine defectueuse. En effet si les (10 !) pixels defectueux n'ont pas suffit &#224; convaincre le technicien de la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'un &#233;change, le probl&#232;me de bourdonnement de l'&#233;cran semblait lui l'avoir fait tiquer. L'&#233;change n'a donc pas eu lieu sous l'exercice du droit de r&#233;tractation contrairement &#224; ce que je croyais.
C'est fou la vie lol ! Merci, je devrais faire plus attention :bebe: ![/EDIT]


----------



## fiat lux (13 Octobre 2006)

Les conditions de la politique de retour ne sont sans doute pas appliquées systématiquement et de façon "bovine".
Par contre, je crains qu'il ne soit illusoire de s'imaginer qu'Apple peut payer le transport A/R 10 fois sans sourciller !!
Ces clauses leur donnent la possibilité de "calmer" certains clients qui auraient tendance à abuser de leur légendaire bonté  
Pour les pixels morts, Apple applique la norme ISO niveau II. Pour une dalle de 24", ça doit faire une tolérance de 4 pixels morts (et pas mal de sous-pixels...). Mais apparemment, ça se négocie.


----------



## boubouh (13 Octobre 2006)

fiat lux a dit:


> je crains qu'il ne soit illusoire de s'imaginer qu'Apple peut payer le transport A/R 10 fois sans sourciller !!
> Ces clauses leur donnent la possibilit&#233; de "calmer" certains clients qui auraient tendance &#224; abuser de leur l&#233;gendaire bont&#233;
> Pour les pixels morts, Apple applique la norme ISO niveau II. Pour une dalle de 24", &#231;a doit faire une tol&#233;rance de 4 pixels morts (et pas mal de sous-pixels...). Mais apparemment, &#231;a se n&#233;gocie.



Le techncien m'avait parler de 15 sous-pixels, ce qui &#233;norme, surtout chez une marque qui vante si souvent la qualit&#233; professionnelle de ses produits. Certains contructeurs passent au niveau I de la norme, c'est en tout cas dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de norme interm&#233;diaire... La n&#233;gocation n'a pas march&#233; pour moi alors que deux pixels verts et tr&#232;s lumineux tachaient le centre de mon &#233;cran, et huit autres (verts, bleus, rouges et blancs) le constellaient ... 
Mon nouvel iMac en a un seul, en plein milieu et bien visible le soir sur images sombres.
C'est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able... 

Quant &#224; demander le remplacement d'une machine quand celle-ci fait des bruits inqui&#233;tants, il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse d'un abus ...


----------



## leforban (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir

J'ai également un imac 24.

D'abord tout comme milou660 j'ai aussi de la lumiere qui vient de je ne sais ou a droite de la pomme... Mais bon pas tres grave ça ne se voit que dans le noir et encore quand l'écran est éteint. Enfin en tout cas chez moi.

Sinon pour  ce qui est des autres problemes constatés :

- Chez moi pas de bord d'écran d'une teinte différente.

- Pas de pixels morts

- Par contre au niveau du bruit lié a l'intensité de la luminosité de l'écran, j'ai le meme probleme. C'est vrai que c'est embetant mais que le soir car sinon en journée je laisse toujours le retro éclairage a fond.

- Bruit de CG : non mais j'ai une 7300gt

- sinon je suis également d'accord avec vous sur le fait que globalement ce n'est pas une machine tres silencieuse.


Voila pour ma contribution. Apparement je suis tombé sur un bon numéro. Mais je suis d'accord avec vous ses derniers temps il y a du relachement chez apple. C'est un peu une loterie --> macbook random shutdown, bruits des MBP et MB ...


----------



## fiat lux (13 Octobre 2006)

Quand je parlais "d'abus", c'était ironique évidemment... c'est normal de retourner une machine de ce prix si elle ne fonctionne pas normalement.


----------



## tino_ale (13 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

J'aurais juste une question sur le soucis de bruit émis quand on baisse la luminosité :

- si on baisse la luminosité par les préférences système, un bruit apparait

- si on la baisse par le logicile black light, non seulement on peut la baisser plus mais en plus aucun bruit n'apparait

La solution serait donc de laisser la préférence système au maximum, pour ne pas avoir de bruit, et de baisser avec le logiciel seulement... 

Est-ce que je résume bien la situation? A vrai dire je ne comprends pas pourquoi le bruit n'apparaitrait pas avec le logiciel. Celà voudrait dire qu'il a une action différente que celle du réglage système, mais je ne vois pas laquelle (comment diminuer la luminosité autrement qu'en baissant l'intensité du rétro-éclairage?

Pourriez vous m'éclairer sur ce sujet? Ainsi que confirmer la solution (black light) ?
Merci!


----------



## Mafsou (13 Octobre 2006)

J'utilise un iMac 24' depuis une semaine maintenant, et je n'ai rencontré ni bourdonement dû au backlight, ni problème d'homogénéïté de la dalle... Me concernant je n'ai pas un usage pro de ma machine, et régler la luminosité au mini me satisfait pleinement.

Quand au bruit général, ça me semble très acceptable! On entend bien de temps en temps le dur gratter en plein travail dans un environnement silencieux, mais ça me semble tout à fait normal. Pas d'autre grésillement ou autre... Pleinement satisfait de ce côté là aussi donc (pourtant je suis assez difficile là dessus, j'ai gardé mon iMac 20' G5 2 semaines, le trouvant trop bruyant).

Tout ça pour dire que visiblement ces soucis ne sont pas présents sur toutes les machines, et pour rassurer un peu les personnes qui viennent de passer commande .


Ma machine:
iMac 24', 2,16Ghz, 2Go, 7300GT, 250Go


----------



## kritoph (13 Octobre 2006)

> En dehors de ça, les performances de ma machine (2Go RAM et 7600GT) sont excellentes, vraiment :love: ! Sa réactivité me laisse tout simplement sur le c*l. En considérant la taille de l'écran, l'encombrement de la machine, sa puissance et son ergonomie (machine+système) c'est tout simplement l'ordinateur le plus agréable que j'ai jamais utilisé.
> D'où mon exigence et la déception que provoque ces problèmes (tous liés à l'écran). Je sens que ce p*t**n de pixel vert en plein milieu (et bien visible, ça n'est pas un caprice) va me faire renvoyer cette belle machine :hein: !



Slt!
Passe au 20'' en 2Go de Ram et CG 256MB.
Tu auras la même puissance, même réactivité avec un écran nickel.
Si bien sur la taille te convient, même sans être professionnel, le 24' est vraiment trop grand à mes yeux, et puis j'ai pas envie d'etre aveugle!


----------



## oliveg4 (13 Octobre 2006)

kritoph a dit:


> Slt!
> Passe au 20'' en 2Go de Ram et CG 256MB.
> Tu auras la même puissance, même réactivité avec un écran nickel.



Franchement, je me donne encore 24 heures de réflexion mais je m'oriente vers cette solution...pour le même prix que le 24", j'aurai aussi le HD en 500 Go et l'Apple Care...


----------



## oliveg4 (13 Octobre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> La solution serait donc de laisser la préférence système au maximum, pour ne pas avoir de bruit, et de baisser avec le logiciel seulement...
> 
> Est-ce que je résume bien la situation?




Oui, tout à fait, c'est le compromis qu'on a trouvé : lumière à fond et Black Light a ta convenance...heureusement que ce soft existe !!!!


----------



## oliveg4 (13 Octobre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> Quand au bruit général, ça me semble très acceptable!



t'as pas du tout de bruit de ventilo ? est-ce que tu peux regarder avec hardware monitor (tu le trouves sur macupdate) si tes ventilos tournent das les mêmes valeurs que moi (cf plus haut dans le post).

Merci beaucoup, ça me donnerait une bonne indication pour mon "dossier" iMac ;-)


----------



## Mafsou (13 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> est-ce que tu peux regarder avec hardware monitor (tu le trouves sur macupdate) si tes ventilos tournent das les mêmes valeurs que moi (cf plus haut dans le post).
> 
> Merci beaucoup, ça me donnerait une bonne indication pour mon "dossier" iMac ;-)




Pas de souci, mais tu n'aurais pas un freeware plutot?


----------



## kiks (13 Octobre 2006)

salut,

J'ai reçu mo deuxième imac 24" après reprise du premier pour un grésillement  audible lorsque le mac était "off".
Le nouveau ne rencontre pas ce souci.

Cependant le "grondement"dû à la baisse de la luminosité est bien présent comme sur mon premier mac.

En revanche pas de problème d'éclairage,sur aucun.

Pour ce qui est de l'échange,pas de problème particulier,apple a été très réactif.

Pour blacklight,est ce que les couleurs ne sont pas trop altérées???
Je ne suis pas un pro mais j'utilise souvent photoshop elements pour mes photos,si quelqu'un peut me donner son avis avant que j'installe blacklight,car la luminosité est bien trop élevée quoi qu'il en soit.

Merci.


----------



## oliveg4 (13 Octobre 2006)

Black light baisse la luminosité en appliquant un filtre gris neutre + ou - opaque sur l'image, donc les couleurs sont assez bien respectées.

Tu peux l'essayer sans risque puisqu'il ne modifie pas ton système, c'est un freeware en plus...

Pour ce qui est de hardware monitor, il est en deux parties dont une freeware => tu lances le hardware payant pour qu'il configure tout puis tu lances la version lites qui suffit amplement ;-)


----------



## oliveg4 (13 Octobre 2006)

Bon, j'ai appelé Apple à midi : ils ont été super.

Ils reconnaissent que les bandes sombres sont un défaut. Ils m'envoient un iMac de remplacement, et je peux garder les deux ensemble pendant 5 jours pour faire le transfert de données... Plus classe, tu peux pas.

Du coup, j'ai retrouvé le sourire...Merci la pomme !

Je vous dirai si le nouveau va mieux ;-)

Merci à tous pour vos infos...mais je reste à votre disposition si y'en a d'autres qui veulent faire des comparaisons entre les machines...


----------



## Mafsou (13 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de hardware monitor, il est en deux parties dont une freeware => tu lances le hardware payant pour qu'il configure tout puis tu lances la version lites qui suffit amplement ;-)



Ba écoutes chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas ainsi... (version 3.95) Même pour la version Light, demo = sondes de T° uniquement. Pas d'accès aux vitesses des ventilos.






oliveg4 a dit:


> Ils reconnaissent que les bandes sombres sont un défaut. Ils m'envoient un iMac de remplacement, et je peux garder les deux ensemble pendant 5 jours pour faire le transfert de données...



Ah ça c'est la grande classe . Tiens nous au jus!


----------



## kiks (13 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> Black light baisse la luminosité en appliquant un filtre gris neutre + ou - opaque sur l'image, donc les couleurs sont assez bien respectées.
> 
> Tu peux l'essayer sans risque puisqu'il ne modifie pas ton système, c'est un freeware en plus...
> 
> Pour ce qui est de hardware monitor, il est en deux parties dont une freeware => tu lances le hardware payant pour qu'il configure tout puis tu lances la version lites qui suffit amplement ;-)



Merci

je vais essayer ça


----------



## boubouh (13 Octobre 2006)

kritoph a dit:


> Slt!
> Passe au 20'' en 2Go de Ram et CG 256MB.
> Tu auras la m&#234;me puissance, m&#234;me r&#233;activit&#233; avec un &#233;cran nickel.
> Si bien sur la taille te convient, m&#234;me sans &#234;tre professionnel, le 24' est vraiment trop grand &#224; mes yeux, et puis j'ai pas envie d'etre aveugle!



Non non, je veux garder le 24'  :

-D'abord parce que la puissance d'une CG est loin d'&#234;tre directement li&#233;e &#224; sa VRAM : une X1600 256Mo est &#224; peine mieux qu'une X1600 128Mo et n'a pas grand chose &#224; voir avec une 7600GT 256Mo (voir ce comparatif chez _Clubic_).

-Ensuite parce que l'&#233;cran 24' est vraiment tr&#232;s confortable une fois _Black Light_ install&#233;. Je veux dire que tr&#232;s vite tu sais quoi faire de tout cet espace... En tout cas c'est mon cas  !


Ah, et puis y'a le son aussi... Ce Big-iMac d&#233;pote &#224; ce niveau ! 

Voil&#224;.


----------



## tino_ale (13 Octobre 2006)

Je confirme une chose : on s'habitue &#224; un espace de travail en un rien de temps et sans s'en rendre compte. Ca se fait en quelques heures.

Par contre, quand il s'agit de r&#233;trograder... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Edit : et merci pour le tuyau sur black light. J'essayerais d&#232;s l'arriv&#233;e de mon iMac. Si c'est une astuce av&#233;r&#233;e, ne faudrait-il pas la mettre en premi&#232;re page de sujet? Juste une suggestion...


----------



## kiks (13 Octobre 2006)

Bon,

j'ai essayé blacklight pas top je trouve trop gris.

Par contre,je suis tombé sur ça c'est beaucoup plus réglable


----------



## debelix (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

je possède un imac 24' depuis une dizaine de jours. 

Ecran : aucun pixel mort, aucun écart de luminosité sur toute la surface. Ecran très lumineux. 

Bruit : Pas de bruit quand je diminue la luminosité. machine très silencieuse en général. j'ai retrouvé le silence que j'avais quand j'utilisais un imac G4 tournesol. Quelquefois j'entends un légr bruit qui curieusement n'a pas l'air d'être lié à l'activité de la machine. Le disque dur gratte un peu.

Pour donner un ordre de comparaison. j'utilise températur monitor. Su mon imac G5 la température du proc était entre 48 et 55° en moyenne en activité non intensive. Sur Imac core 2 duo elle est entre 32 et 36°.

Mise à part la puissance d'Airport super machine.

Cordialement


----------



## zizou (15 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> salut,
> 
> J'ai reçu mo deuxième imac 24" après reprise du premier pour un grésillement audible lorsque le mac était "off".
> 
> ...


 

Alors là j'ai exactement le même problème sur mon 20" Core duo. Une fois éteint, il semble...ne pas être réélement éteint : un petit grésillement subsiste, audible en collant l'oreille contre l'ordi. Si on appuie quelques secondes sur le bouton d'alim, il disparaît : le mac est enfin éteint.

Je m'en suis aperçu parce que parfois j'appuyais sur le bouton d'alim pour allumer le mac et impossible de le réveiller. Il fallait appuyer 2 fois longuement pour l'allumer. Une fois pour l'éteindre, une fois pour l'allumer!
Cela dit c'est aléatoire, parfois je le rallume sans pb le matin...Et à part cela il fonctionne nickel. Dois-je m'affoler à votre avis?


----------



## laurent_iMac (16 Octobre 2006)

Cela va faire presque un mois que j'ai un iMac 24 Pouces et qu'est ce que je pourrais dire de négatif ? Rien 

Car tout fonctionne impecc :

- pas de bruit sauf quand le lecteur de DVD se lance et encore, cela ne dure que quelques instants
- pas de pixels mort
- pas de zone grisée sur les bords
- pas de bourdonnement
- pas de souci de luminosité. J'ai bien sûr baissé celle-ci à fond. Le soir, lorsque j'utilise l'iMac je met une lumière d'appoint pas loin et ainsi pas de souci

Seul petit souci : le signal Wifi qui n'a que trois barres. Mais le signal est toujours là en sortie de veille. 

Alors heureux ? Bien sûr et je ne regrette pas mon achat. Bien au contraire, j'ai trouvé une machine comme je le désirais depuis longtemps. C'est à dire :

- un espace de travail qui tient ses promesses au niveau grandeur et qualité graphique (j'ai fait installé la NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT)
- un tout en un qui ne prend pas trop de place avec un design qui donne envie de se coller devant l'écran
- un silence dans son utilisation 
- l'application Rosetta qui fait des merveilles
- enfin un système 64 bits qui donne toute sa puissance avec le microprocessur Intel à 2.33 GHz et les 2 Go de ram installé 

(je vous rassure, je ne suis pas payé par Apple et Intel, pour dire tout le mal  que je pense de cette machine)

Bon, seul souci que je rencontre :

- les plug-in Windows Média Player  et Real Audio ne veulent pas se lancer sous Safari ainsi que sous Firefox, lesquels me renvoie systématiquement sur la page de téléchargement de ces éditeurs. Sûrement un petit souci de rien du tout, sinon toutes les applications que j'utilise quotidiennement fonctionnent impec.


----------



## boubouh (16 Octobre 2006)

Pour les plugins Windows Média, y'a la solution flip4mac. Ça parmet à Quicktime de lire le wmv et le wma, donc évidemment ça marche sous Safari et Firefox.


----------



## laurent_iMac (16 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Pour les plugins Windows Média, y'a la solution flip4mac. Ça parmet à Quicktime de lire le wmv et le wma, donc évidemment ça marche sous Safari et Firefox.



installé bien sûr, mais toujours la même info  
je ne comprend pas
grrrrrrrrrr ..... :hosto:


----------



## kiks (16 Octobre 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:


> Cela va faire presque un mois que j'ai un iMac 24 Pouces et qu'est ce que je pourrais dire de n&#233;gatif ? Rien
> 
> Car tout fonctionne impecc :
> 
> ...



C'est que tu as de la chance,tant mieux...

Pour ma part,j'ai la m&#234;me config que toi,et j'en suis &#224; mon deuxi&#232;me remplacement machine

Eh oui,la premi&#232;re machine  faisait un bourdement terrible lorsqu'elle &#233;tait compl&#232;tement &#233;teinte donc renvoi.
La seconde n'a plus ce bourdement mais quand m&#234;^me elle n'est pas totalement silencieuse quand elle est &#233;teinte et en plus et c'est le ponpon
pas1,pas2,pas3mais 5 pixel bloqu&#233;,mort...

Et en plus trois bien au centre les uns coll&#233;s aux autres.
Pas dramatique me direz vous mais quand m&#234;me &#224; ce prix &#231;a fait ch...!!!!
Du coup,deuxi&#232;me et dernier remplacement j'esp&#232;re

A part &#231;a cet imac est vraiment top top top et j'esp&#232;re pouvoir faire plus avec que des r&#233;-installation de mon syst&#232;me:hein: :hein:


----------



## zoulou03200 (16 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Pour ma part,j'ai la même config que toi,et j'en suis à mon deuxième remplacement machine



Avec Windows, on réinstalle le sytème, avec Apple, on échange la machine...
C'est 2 écoles....


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Avec Windows, on réinstalle le sytème, avec Apple, on échange la machine...
> C'est 2 écoles....



Digne des grosses têtes :rateau:


----------



## greac (16 Octobre 2006)

hello à tous, 
je viens de m'inscrire et suis malheureux posessseur d'un imac 24", mon premier mac, avec tout les problèmes que vous avez abordés, écran plus foncé sur les bords, bruit lorsque l'on baisse la luminosité et en plus...
-antenne airport ne captant pas mon réseau internet sans fil, les murs sont épais, mais -mon portable pc y arrive, mon vieux pc de bureau (5ans+dongle orange) aussi...
-ne détecte pas automatiquement la borne airport express

achété en magasin, donc pas de reprise chez apple store... si j'avais su! 
il reviens donc  de réparation, dalle changée mais rien de changé pas internet etc
je l'ai achété à la fin du mois passé et il ne m'a encore pas servi:rose: mon chèque à servi par contre:hein:

j'ai passé au moins 3 demi journée au tél avec les apple man & woman, ils sont gentils, mais là j'en ai marre!!
des solutions?? lettre avec AR?? char avec charge atomique??


----------



## leforban (16 Octobre 2006)

Oula t'as vraiment pas eu de bol. (Meme si il est dommage que la chance rentre en ligne de compte avec des machines de tel prix).

Par contre tu as raison faut pas te laisser faire tu es un consomateur insatisfait a juste titre d'ailleurs. Ils doivent donc faire en sorte de te fournir une machine en parfait état.

Mais en fait je sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne lorsque la machine a pas été achetée sur l'AS. Mais il me semble que c'est le magasin qui t'a vendu la machine qui doit se tirer les jambes hors du ... 

Bonne chance a toi et courrage !


----------



## Lizandre (17 Octobre 2006)

Les problèmes airport sont un bug de la MAJ 10.4.8. La seule solution quia marché pour moi a été de désactivé WEP et WAP pour me contenter d'un filtrage des adresses MAC.

Pas forcément trèèèè robuste, mais bon, on fait avec.


----------



## kritoph (17 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Non non, je veux garder le 24'  :
> 
> -D'abord parce que la puissance d'une CG est loin d'être directement liée à sa VRAM : une X1600 256Mo est à peine mieux qu'une X1600 128Mo et n'a pas grand chose à voir avec une 7600GT 256Mo (voir ce comparatif chez _Clubic_).
> 
> ...



Slt!
J'ai bien regardé ton comparatif, 
mais existe-t-il une autre raison que celle des jeux  pour nécessiter une 7600 plutot qu'une ati?
Je veux dire, le comparatif qui m'aurait intéressé aurait été celui entre les performances d'une suite logicielle sur le 20 monté en 256 ati et sur le 24 equipé de nvidia 7600gt.


----------



## lillumultipass (17 Octobre 2006)

salut!

moi j'ai mon 24" depuis une semaine et j'en suis très content! J4ai trois pixels morts (bleu ciel en l'occurrence) que je n'ai vu que quand j'ai installé Windows et ait eu un bel écran noir. rien de très génant!
Pour la luminosité, j'utilise Gamma Control, et c'est bien je trouve...certes, la bête est lumineuse, mais avec une source de lumière pas loin, ça va.

pour finir, je le laisse allumer toute la nuit, il est près de mon lit, et ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir, je le trouve très silencieux!
En même temps, c'est mon premier Mac, donc peut être que vous êtes habitués à mieux...
voilà mon ptit feedback!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Octobre 2006)

Sans vouloir me montrer trop provocateur ni moralisateur, tous les problèmes que vous rencontrez expliquent que je ne me précipite jamais sur une machine nouvellement sortie. J'attends toujours un an si j'ai envie de l'avoir, histoire que le fabricant corrige les problèmes (il y en a toujours) et là je fonce. Certes, je n'ai pas les dernières nouveautés, mais j'ai des produits sûrs (ou presque l'erreur humaine...). Alros heureusement que des gens essuient les platres finalement


----------



## lillumultipass (17 Octobre 2006)

j'suis sur que tu vas te fair epleins d'amis en disant ça angel 

Mais tu n'as pas tort au fond! Mais heureuseent qu'il y a des geeks comme moi quand même pour tester tout ça hein?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> j'suis sur que tu vas te fair epleins d'amis en disant ça angel
> 
> Mais tu n'as pas tort au fond! Mais heureuseent qu'il y a des geeks comme moi quand même pour tester tout ça hein?



Ha oui, je confirme, heureusement pour moi et pour les autres aussi, je ne suis pas seul   

Vive les geeks


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

kritoph a dit:


> Slt!
> J'ai bien regard&#233; ton comparatif,
> mais existe-t-il une autre raison que celle des jeux  pour n&#233;cessiter une 7600 plutot qu'une ati?
> Je veux dire, le comparatif qui m'aurait int&#233;ress&#233; aurait &#233;t&#233; celui entre les performances d'une suite logicielle sur le 20 mont&#233; en 256 ati et sur le 24 equip&#233; de nvidia 7600gt.



Je pense qu'en dehors de la taille de l'&#233;cran, de la CG (si on parle de la 7600GT), des capacit&#233;s sonores et du port Firewire 800 l'iMac 24' et l'iMac 20' se valent en terme de puissance (&#224; processeur &#233;quivalent), puisque toutes les autres specs sont identiques. 

Si les + de l'iMac 24' sont accessoires pour toi alors fonce vers le mod&#232;le 20', tu feras de sacr&#233;es &#233;conomies.


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

Bon, je r&#233;sume les probl&#232;mes que j'ai rencontr&#233;s :
J'ai re&#231;u mon iMac 24' le 22 septembre (command&#233; sur l'_Apple Store_). Celui-ci avait 10 pixels (ou sous-pixels) defectueux (3 verts, 3 rouges, 3 bleus, 1 blanc), et un &#233;cran qui bourdonne quand on baisse sa luminosit&#233;. Le SAV d'Apple n'a pas jug&#233; que le probl&#232;me des 10 pixels-sous-pixels d&#233;fectueux suffisait pour changer la machine (en accord avec le niveau II de la norme ISO sur les LCD) :mouais: , mais le bourdonnement de l'&#233;cran les a suffisamment inqui&#233;t&#233; pour justifier un remplacement. TNT est donc venu chercher mon iMac defectueux, et d&#232;s son enl&#232;vement Apple m'en a envoy&#233; un autre  .
C'est &#224; partir de ce dernier (re&#231;u le 11 octobre) que je vous &#233;cris. Cet iMac a soit-dit-en-passant 2 sous-pixels defectueux (1 vert au milieu, tr&#232;s visible le soir sur fond sombre, et un rouge tout en bas, visible sur fond blanc mais pas tr&#232;s g&#234;nant vu sa position)  .

Mais voil&#224; : lui aussi &#233;met un leger bourdonnement quand je baisse la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran. Le bruit est cependant un peu moins marqu&#233; puisque le premier iMac &#233;mettait ce bourdonnement m&#234;me avec la luminosit&#233; regl&#233;e au maximum.

Comme _oliveg4_ et moi l'avons sugg&#233;r&#233; au d&#233;but de la discussion, le soft Black Light masque (et masque seulement...) le probl&#232;me : il permet de diminuer la luminosit&#233; apparente en appliquant un filtre gris, et ce ind&#233;pendamment des _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_.
2 avantages :
-_Black Light_ permet de diminuer la luminosit&#233; bien plus sensiblement que via les _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_, ce qui en soit est d&#233;j&#224; bienvenu vue la fatigue oculaire que peut engendrer la puissance de cet &#233;cran le soir.
-Ce soft proc&#233;dant par filtre on peut laisser la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond dans les _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_ et ainsi s'&#233;pargner le bourdonnement intempestif.

N'&#233;tant pas graphiste j'ignore par contre si _Black Light_ respecte parfaitement les couleurs. En tout cas le n&#233;ophyte que je suis trouve le resultat tr&#232;s satisfaisant.
&#192; noter que _kiks_ (voir page 2) trouve le resultat trop gris, et propose cette alternative (du m&#234;me d&#233;veloppeur).

Mais tout de m&#234;me, ces solutions sont de l'ordre de la bidouille et parviennent difficilement &#224; faire oublier le probl&#232;me... pour une machine &#224; 2.170,48&#8364; (tarif _&#233;ducation_, je l'ai munie de 2Go de RAM et d'une 7600GT) je trouve ce bourdonnement anormal, surtout quand _debelix_ et _laurent_ibook_ (page 2 &#233;galement) indiquent n'avoir aucun bruit de ce type &#224; signaler.

Donc voil&#224;, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; : je viens de contacter &#224; nouveau le SAV de l'_Apple Store_ pour un second remplacement. Il faut reconna&#238;tre qu'ils sont tr&#232;s sympathiques . Enfin... disons qu'ils compensent assez bien les nombreuses approximations des cha&#238;nes de production Apple  ! En effet, avec un poil d'insistance  j'ai eu le droit au m&#234;me traitement qu'_oliveg4_ : 





> Ils m'envoient un iMac de remplacement, et je peux garder les deux pendant 5 jours pour faire le transfert de donn&#233;es... Plus classe, tu peux pas.


C'est vrai. 


M'enfin, comme _zoulou03200_ l'a remarqu&#233; : 





> Avec Windows, on r&#233;installe le syt&#232;me, avec Apple, on &#233;change la machine...
> C'est 2 &#233;coles....


Looool !



N.B. : En dehors de &#231;a aucun des deux iMac 24' que j'ai eu sous la main n'avaient d'autres probl&#232;mes : pas de bourdonnement en &#233;tat de veille ou &#233;teints, pas de lumi&#232;re visible pr&#232;s de la pomme, &#233;crans homog&#232;nes, etc...


----------



## wip (17 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Ha oui, je confirme, heureusement pour moi et pour les autres aussi, je ne suis pas seul
> 
> Vive les geeks


Certes; mais tant que les Geeks achèteront les yeux fermés, Apple ne sera pas poussé à améliorer la fiabilité de ses Rev.A...


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Certes; mais tant que les Geeks ach&#232;teront les yeux ferm&#233;s, Apple ne sera pas pouss&#233; &#224; am&#233;liorer la fiabilit&#233; de ses Rev.A...



&#201;changer plusieurs fois les produits defectueux ne doit pas enchanter Apple non plus ! Mais certes encore faudrait-il que les premiers acheteurs usent de leur droit d'avoir une machine sans d&#233;faut &#224; l'achat !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Octobre 2006)

Tu sais, même les grandes marques du luxe ou de l'automobile rencontrent des ennuis avec certains de leurs produits fraîchement sortis


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Tu sais, m&#234;me les grandes marques du luxe ou de l'automobile rencontrent des ennuis avec certains de leurs produits fra&#238;chement sortis



Oui, et c'est normal que l'exigence des clients soit &#224; la mesure des pr&#233;tentions de ces "grandes" marques !


----------



## kiks (17 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Oui, et c'est normal que l'exigence des clients soit &#224; la mesure des pr&#233;tentions de ces "grandes" marques !



Alors l&#224; +1,enfin +3 je devrais dire vu que j'attends la troisi&#232;me b&#233;cane


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> j'attends la troisième bécane



Moi aussi ! :hein:


----------



## zoulou03200 (17 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> M'enfin, comme _zoulou03200_ l'a remarqué : Looool !



Holà.... attention, je suis "persona non grata" ici. Très mauvaise réputation...


----------



## boubouh (17 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Hol&#224;.... attention, je suis "persona non grata" ici. Tr&#232;s mauvaise r&#233;putation...



M'en fous, c'&#233;tait rigoli


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Oui, et c'est normal que l'exigence des clients soit à la mesure des prétentions de ces "grandes" marques !



je ne dis pas le contraire, je sous-entends juste que tant qu'il y aura des hommes, il y aura des erreurs, surtout pour de nouveaux produits aux mécaniques somme toute hyper complexe...


----------



## greac (18 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Les problèmes airport sont un bug de la MAJ 10.4.8. La seule solution quia marché pour moi a été de désactivé WEP et WAP pour me contenter d'un filtrage des adresses MAC.
> 
> Pas forcément trèèèè robuste, mais bon, on fait avec.




la désactivation WEP et Wap... Heeuuuu je ne suis pas un foudre de guerre en informatique mon ordi je travaille dessus et puis... c'est tout ce que j'en sais... Manifestement avec cet imac cela va changer!

cette désactivation se fait sur le réseau wifi live box, ou sur l'imac?? merci

apple m'a tél hier mais j'étais en ballade, donc il me contacte aujourd'hui, suite au prochain épisode. Je suis vraiment dégoutté de voir la facilité avec laquelle on change vos machines... car achetées sur apple store, la mienne est truffée de défauts et  depuis le 29/09 il n'a jamais été question de la remplacer! Je garde ESPOIR


----------



## firek (18 Octobre 2006)

bonjour à tous,

ma contribution : je possède l'iMac 24" (2Go - fx 5600) depuis 15 jours et 

- pas de pixels mort
- pas de zone grisée sur les bords
- un bourdonnement apparait lorsque qu'on baisse la luminosité par les préférences du "monitor". Il disparait luminosité à fond. Donc pour moi, c'est luminosité à fond et back-ligth pour diminuer l'intensité lumineuse. Petit détail génant, il faut cliquer sur l'icone back-ligth après chaque sortie de la veille écran ou de l'économiseur d'écran

Sinon, super machine ! Un peu haute peut-être pour mes cervicales


----------



## Tarul (18 Octobre 2006)

greac a dit:


> la désactivation WEP et Wap... Heeuuuu je ne suis pas un foudre de guerre en informatique mon ordi je travaille dessus et puis... c'est tout ce que j'en sais... Manifestement avec cet imac cela va changer!
> 
> cette désactivation se fait sur le réseau wifi live box, ou sur l'imac?? merci
> 
> apple m'a tél hier mais j'étais en ballade, donc il me contacte aujourd'hui, suite au prochain épisode. Je suis vraiment dégoutté de voir la facilité avec laquelle on change vos machines... car achetées sur apple store, la mienne est truffée de défauts et  depuis le 29/09 il n'a jamais été question de la remplacer! Je garde ESPOIR




dommage, il est trop tard pour que tu demandes un echange, car durant les 15ier jours, tu peux demander un remboursement de ta machine.

Pour la desactivation du cryptage, il faut le faire sur la livebax et répercuter la nouvelle configuration sur le machine. le plus efficace est de faire le changement en ethernet afin de ne pas perdre la connection avec la console d'administration de la livebox.


----------



## kiks (18 Octobre 2006)

firek a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> ma contribution : je possède l'iMac 24" (2Go - fx 5600) depuis 15 jours et
> 
> ...



Salut,

pour la luminosité il y a ça
il reste actif après une sortie de veille d'écran.


http://www.michelf.com/projects/gamma-control/


----------



## maxpower (18 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Sans vouloir me montrer trop provocateur ni moralisateur, tous les problèmes que vous rencontrez expliquent que je ne me précipite jamais sur une machine nouvellement sortie. J'attends toujours un an si j'ai envie de l'avoir, histoire que le fabricant corrige les problèmes (il y en a toujours) et là je fonce. Certes, je n'ai pas les dernières nouveautés, mais j'ai des produits sûrs (ou presque l'erreur humaine...). Alros heureusement que des gens essuient les platres finalement




Héhé je fais exactement la même chose, avec le ibook, l'ipod, etc, a peu pres tout, je deteste avoir de mauvaise surprise, et pourtant je suis quelqu'un qui n'est pas du tout patient et veux avoir tout, tout de suite, mais je prefere attendre plutot que de faire un arret cardiaque sur une machine pas totalement au point.

D'ailleurs je rêve de l'imac 24, et du nouvel ipod, mais j'attends que les pressés, par leur impatience essuie les problèmes qu'apple modfiera surement ( ou normalement :rose

L'imac est une bien belle machine au niveau encombrement performance il est vraiment tip top, et qu'est ce qu'il est agréable a regarder, ça donne envie de le bichonner, d'en prendre soin, je suis certain que certains geek doivent l'appeller leur "baby love"


----------



## lillumultipass (18 Octobre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Héhé je fais exactement la même chose, avec le ibook, l'ipod, etc, a peu pres tout, je deteste avoir de mauvaise surprise, et pourtant je suis quelqu'un qui n'est pas du tout patient et veux avoir tout, tout de suite, mais je prefere attendre plutot que de faire un arret cardiaque sur une machine pas totalement au point.
> 
> D'ailleurs je rêve de l'imac 24, et du nouvel ipod, mais j'attends que les pressés, par leur impatience essuie les problèmes qu'apple modfiera surement ( ou normalement :rose
> 
> L'imac est une bien belle machine au niveau encombrement performance il est vraiment tip top, et qu'est ce qu'il est agréable a regarder, ça donne envie de le bichonner, d'en prendre soin, je suis certain que certains geek doivent l'appeller leur "baby love"



moi je l'appelle Esmeralda c'est mieux


----------



## firek (18 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour la luminosité il y a ça
> il reste actif après une sortie de veille d'écran.


 
j'ai essayé gamma control mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment "jouer" sur la luminosité ; il y a des curseurs RVB mais j'ai rien vu sur la luminosité... si tu peux me dire comment  

merci


----------



## lillumultipass (18 Octobre 2006)

ça je peux t'aider: tu vas dans l'onglet Blanc et tu règles les 3 curseurs à la même valeur, genre 0.8 et ça marche!
enfin, c'est comme ça que je fais moi...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (18 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> moi je l'appelle Esmeralda c'est mieux



Tu l'habilles d'une robe de gitane ?


----------



## greac (18 Octobre 2006)

ils sont d&#233;sep&#233;rants chez Apple, mon imac repart pour la seconde fois en r&#233;paration!! le truc de fou...
plus born&#233; et anti commercial cela n'existe pas.

Pour certains ils les changent, pour moi ils tentent de r&#233;parer, c'est la diff&#233;rence entre l'achat sur apple store et l'achat boutique !

N'ACHETEZ JAMAIS UN PRODUIT APPLE EN BOUTIQUE!!

Donc il repart pour les m&#234;mes symptomes, &#233;cran de qualit&#233; +que bof et airport sourd au r&#233;seau wanadoo sans fil!

Devrais je dire N'ACHETEZ JAMAIS ou pas encore UN IMAC 24"?

Je vais passer aux lettres rageuses et au organisme de d&#233;fense du consommateur, je ne vois pas quoi faire d'autre... attaquer, c'est bien triste de devoir en arriver l&#224;. 

Payer plus de 2000euros et devoir se d&#233;mener pour avoir un ordinateur qui fonctionne, est ce normal?? Ils attendent que ma soci&#233;t&#233; tombe en faillite faute de mat&#233;riel informatique??

Gr&#233;goire, un client m&#233;content du produit et surtout du service apr&#232;s vente


----------



## ziarn (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je vais faire mon chieur mais...
J'ai reçu mon imac24" aujourd'hui, pas de pixel mort, pas de bruit suspect et wifi à 3 barres sur 4 (je capte même le wifi wanadoo de mon voisin... c'est dire.)

Il est toute fois (le wifi) moins costaud que mon ibook qui lui plafonne à 4 barres  

Bref, pour l'instant j'en suis super content bien que mon revendeur ce soit trompé et commandé un clavier/souris avec fil alors que je voulais du wireless. Mais bon, je repasse à la boutique demain et j'aurais au moins le clavier en attendant la souris un peu plus tard  

Tout ça pour dire que tout les imac24 ne sont pas pourris. J'avoue que je commencais à m'inquiéter vu les posts ces derniers jours...

Désolé (sincérement) pour ceux ayant des pbs. J'imagine bien ma frustration/déception/colère si ma bête présentait ces pbs


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2006)

Franchement, j'ai les boules quand je lis vos posts.
Vous vous retrouvez avec des machines de daubes pour plus de 2000&#8364;.
A ce prix l&#224;, &#231;a devrait &#234;tre nickel avec 0 pixel de mort.

L'industrie nous a tellement habitu&#233; &#224; nous arnaquer, que maintenant on va les remercier de n'avoir qu'un pixel d'&#233;clair&#233;.

C'est fou !!! 2000&#8364; voir 2500&#8364; quand m&#234;me !, c'est pour beaucoup 1 mois de salaire.
Faut mettre l'UFC Que choisir sur le coup.
Ca me r&#233;volte.


----------



## kiks (18 Octobre 2006)

ziarn a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que tout les imac24 ne sont pas pourris. J'avoue que je commencais à m'inquiéter vu les posts ces derniers jours...





Philou1789 a dit:


> Franchement, j'ai les boules quand je lis vos posts.
> Vous vous retrouvez avec des machines de daubes pour plus de 2000.
> A ce prix là, ça devrait être nickel avec 0 pixel de mort.



houlà comme vous y allez je crois pas avoir écris ou même lu que l'imac 24 est pourri ou daubé:mouais: 

Je pense que tout le monde est conscient que le zéro défaut n'existe pas.
Et  si les utilisateurs de l'imac laissent des postes sur les petits désagréments rencontré avec les bécanes c'est surtout pour savoir si l'imac qui est en notre possession présente un défaut isolé ou si c'est en série.

Cela a pour but de savoir si justement si il faut s'en inquiéter et faire remonter l'info au sav d'apple.
Mais le but n'est pas de dire que cette machine est bonne ou mauvaise,surtout que nous l'utilisons tous différement.

Et il ne faut pas prendre les forums pour parole d'évangile,ce ne sont que des échanges d'opinions et d'impressions.

En tout cas,et je le dit haut et fort,malgrè les inconvénients que je rencontre avec cet imac24,c'est que du bonheur de bosser et de me divertir avec 

à plus


----------



## zoulou03200 (18 Octobre 2006)

1) l'apple care ne garantit pas de délai d'intervention.
2) l'apple care ne garantit pas de délai de réparation
3) l'apple care ne prévoit pas de prêt de machine (même avec un surcoût)
4) Apple ne prévoit même plus d'enlèvement à domicile pour les portables : c'est retour par le client en centre de réparation.

Quand vous achetez une bécane de 2 500 euros dans ces conditions, il ne faut pas venir vous plaindre quand ça merde.
Au passage, je ne vois pas très bien ce que Que Choisir peut faire : 
- pixels morts : Apple respecte la norme ISO (il faut lire avant d'acheter...)
- aucune loi ne prévoit l'obligation d'échanger une machine en cas de panne (sauf si VPC).

J'ai VRAIMENT envisagé sérieusement d'acheter un Mac. Mais j'y renonce. 
J'ai appelé le service client Apple et l'Apple care. Tout est flou, pas clair. Toujours au cas par cas...
Et qu'on ne vienne pas m'expliquer que les autres ne font pas mieux. Allez voir ce que fait Dell en SAV. Je vous rappelle qu'ils vendent du serveur, du storage. Ils savent faire du contrat avec intervention sous 4h00 !! et avec des pénalités de retard chez certains grands comptes.
Idem pour HP et IBM. 
Apple n'a pas cette culture là. 
Alors, plutôt que de payer un Apple care, mettez un cierge. Je ne sais pas si ça sera plus efficace, mais au moins ça vous coûtera moins cher !!


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2006)

Je ne suis pas trop d'accord pour la norme ISO; elle a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crite par les industriels pour les industriels.
C'es comme si, les constructeurs de voiture se mettaient d'accord pour compter les rayures sur une voiture neuve.
si tu ach&#233;tes m&#234;me une Fiat et si elle est ray&#233;e, alors il te la r&#233;pare. 
Le garagiste ne se met pas &#224; les compter.
L&#224; les fabriquants se contente de te dire "Pas de chance"

Et si nous on faisait des ch&#232;ques al&#233;atoire, un fois tout les X paiements, Paf &#231;a marche pas, "Pas de chance"
LOL


----------



## boubouh (18 Octobre 2006)

&#224; _zoulou03200_ : Je n'ai pas l'_AppleCare_ mais je trouve le SAV d'Apple tr&#232;s conciliant (faut dire que j'ai achet&#233; mon iMac24' sur l'_AppleStore_). Ils vont jusqu'&#224; envoyer la machine de remplacement avant qu'on retourne (&#224; leurs frais) la machine defectueuse pour nous laisser le temps de transf&#233;rer les donn&#233;es. C'est un bon geste commercial.
Ce dont on se plaint ici, c'est plus de la qualit&#233; tristement al&#233;atoire des iMacs re&#231;us que de la qualit&#233; du SAV d'Apple.

&#192; _Philou1789_ : Tout-&#224;-fait d'accord avec toi, cette norme ISO (au niveau II et +) sur les LCD est carr&#233;ment malhonn&#234;te.


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> À _Philou1789_ : Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi, cette norme ISO (au niveau II et +) sur les LCD est carrément malhonnête.


Enfin quelqu'un qui n'accepte pas l'inacceptable.
Merci camarade


----------



## peyret (18 Octobre 2006)

iMac 24 " RAS... il est comme un 20"...... plus grand !
la lumiosit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; l&#233;g&#232;rement diminu&#233;e gr&#226;ce &#224; un &#233;talonnage avec syder pro (et les couleurs &#233;talonn&#233;es)

 sinon avec &#233;talonnage "imac" standard, c'est un peu trop "blanchi", et c'est nul, tout &#224; revoir 
 sans un &#233;talonneur, un &#233;talonnage en mode manuel ou rgb 98 parait plus appropri&#233;...

lp


----------



## zoulou03200 (18 Octobre 2006)

Attendez... y a un truc qui m'échappe.
Vous trouvez malhonnête la poiltique appliquée par Apple sur les pixels morts, et vous achetez une dalle 24" !!!  
Vous trouvez que la qualité des produits est en baisse et vous achetez le dernier produit sorti, avec les risques inhérents aux premières séries ...
Des clients comme vous, on en redemande !!!


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas dutout ce qu'on a dit : On demande uniquement que pour le prix, tout soit nickel.


----------



## boubouh (18 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Attendez... y a un truc qui m'&#233;chappe.
> Vous trouvez malhonn&#234;te la poiltique appliqu&#233;e par Apple sur les pixels morts, et vous achetez une dalle 24" !!!
> Vous trouvez que la qualit&#233; des produits est en baisse et vous achetez le dernier produit sorti, avec les risques inh&#233;rents aux premi&#232;res s&#233;ries ...
> Des clients comme vous, on en redemande !!!



Mais... Apple changera mon iMac autant de fois que n&#233;cessaire pour me fournir une machine sans ces d&#233;fauts de premi&#232;re s&#233;rie ! Si mon prochain (le 3&#232;me) iMac pose encore probl&#232;me, HOP, retour &#224; la case SAV...
Je ne crois pas qu'Apple en "redemande"... 

[EDIT]De plus et personnellement, *je ne remet pas en question la qualit&#233; intrins&#232;que des derniers iMacs, mais me plains plut&#244;t des al&#233;as de production de plus en plus fr&#233;quents chez Apple. &#199;a n'a rien &#224; voir.*
Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit en premi&#232;re page, en soit cet iMac24' est la machine la plus confortable que j'ai jamais utilis&#233;.[/EDIT]


----------



## firek (19 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ça je peux t'aider: tu vas dans l'onglet Blanc et tu règles les 3 curseurs à la même valeur, genre 0.8 et ça marche!
> enfin, c'est comme ça que je fais moi...



merci lillumultipass çà marche super


----------



## kiks (19 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> J'ai VRAIMENT envisagé sérieusement d'acheter un Mac. Mais j'y renonce.




voilà,je crois que tu tiens la bonne solution,fais donc ça


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi j'ai acheté un iBook G4 en 2005, pas de pixel mort, pas de lumière machin, pas de bruit truc, Apple fait des Super machines


----------



## wip (19 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai achet&#233; un iBook G4 en 2005, pas de pixel mort, pas de lumi&#232;re machin, pas de bruit truc, Apple fait des Super machines


Moi je me tate pour un LCIII. Elle doit-&#234;tre bien rod&#233;e cette machine


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous me conseillez un Thomson TO7 ?


----------



## zoulou03200 (19 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Mais... Apple changera mon iMac autant de fois que nécessaire pour me fournir une machine sans ces défauts de première série ! Si mon prochain (le 3ème) iMac pose encore problème, HOP, retour à la case SAV...



Si tu n'as pas besoin de ta machine, tant mieux pour toi.
J'ai jamais vu qu'un utilisateur pouvait se satisfaire de multiples A/R en SAV...
Quand tu as besoin de ta bécane, le temps perdu, ça représente de l'argent.
Y a vraiment des spécimens rares ici...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (19 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas besoin de ta machine, tant mieux pour toi.
> J'ai jamais vu qu'un utilisateur pouvait se satisfaire de multiples A/R en SAV...
> Quand tu as besoin de ta b&#233;cane, le temps perdu, &#231;a repr&#233;sente de l'argent.
> Y a vraiment des sp&#233;cimens rares ici...



Pas d'accord avec toi, il y a peut-&#234;tre des gens normaux qui au contraire peuvent se passer d'un ordinateur (comme de t&#233;l&#233;, de pain ou de voiture) pendant deux ou trois semaines voire un mois... (ou trouvent une solution alternos)


----------



## boubouh (19 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas besoin de ta machine, tant mieux pour toi.
> J'ai jamais vu qu'un utilisateur pouvait se satisfaire de multiples A/R en SAV...
> Quand tu as besoin de ta b&#233;cane, le temps perdu, &#231;a repr&#233;sente de l'argent.
> Y a vraiment des sp&#233;cimens rares ici...



Et d'autres qui ne savent pas lire  : Je t'ai dit qu'Apple m'envoie la machine de remplacement avant de me demander le retour de la machine defectueuse pour me laisser le temps de faire le transfert de donn&#233;es. J'ai 5 jours pour &#231;a.
Avec un bon cable FireWire ce transfert est on-ne-peut plus simple et rapide...


----------



## lillumultipass (19 Octobre 2006)

firek a dit:


> merci lillumultipass çà marche super



de rien! c'est vrai que c'est pratique et ça enlève un pb du iMac 24"!
Je sais pas si t'as vu, mais on peut faire que le réglage soit permanent...


----------



## tino_ale (19 Octobre 2006)

Juste une petite question pour revenir au sujet de ce fil...

Si on adopte la solution de :
- mettre la luminosité à fond dans les préférences
- la baisser par le biais d'un logiciel tiers

est-ce qu'on obtient le même résultat qu'en baissant la luminosité directement dans les préférences?

Je sai qu'on peut la baisser plus qu'en passant par les préférences, mais ma question est : tant qu'on n'a pas dépassé cette limite des préférences, est-ce que le rendu est le même?

J'explique mon inquiétude :

- j'imagine que les préférences système jouent sur l'intensité du rétro-éclairage, ce qui sur certains imac, provoque un bruit. Je ne peux que supposer que ce bruit provient de l'alimentation du backlight, ce qui expliquerais que le bruit varie avec la luminosité.

- Puisque le bruit n'apparait pas en utilisant un logiciel tiers, j'en déduit que ce logiciel ne joue pas sur l'intensité du backlight. Je ne vois qu'une seule autre solution : modifier les couleurs afficher par la dalle, pour les assombrir. Une sorte de "translation" vers le sombre.

*Ce que je cherche à savoir en réalité, c'est si le contraste n'est pas dégradé par l'utilisation d'un logiciel tiers pour baisser la luminosité plutôt que de jouer sur les préférences.* En effet quand la dalle doit afficher du noir elle affiche le noir le plus noir qu'elle peut... pas de "translation" possible du noir vers plus sombre, contrairement aux autres couleurs. J'ai peur que comparé à toutes les autres couleurs qui auront étés assombries, le noir ne paraisse délavé, surtout si la luminosité du backlight est au maximum.

Est-ce que je suis clair? Quelqu'un s'est posé cette question?


----------



## boubouh (19 Octobre 2006)

--> _tino_ale_ :
Tu es tr&#232;s clair, j'avais fait le m&#234;me raisonnement et je me pose les m&#234;mes questions depuis que j'utilise une solution _tiers_ pour r&#233;gler la luminosit&#233;. Je n'ai aucun moyen de mesurer objectivement les diff&#233;rents taux de contraste mais c'est vrai qu'en appliquant un filtre gris trop puissant via Black Light l'effet est assez terne.
Par contre le resultat reste tr&#232;s correct &#224; mon go&#251;t si j'utilise ce soft pour r&#233;duire la luminosit&#233; dans les m&#234;mes proportions que le permettent les _Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me_. Mais je ne suis pas pro.


N.B. : Je n'ai pas essayer Gamma Control.


----------



## firek (19 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> de rien! c'est vrai que c'est pratique et ça enlève un pb du iMac 24"!
> Je sais pas si t'as vu, mais on peut faire que le réglage soit permanent...


 
_un vrai problème en moins,_ çà c'est vrai... j'espère qu'Apple integrera un correctif dans une prochaine version de son système...

j'ai coché aussi l'otion "_réglage permanent",_ en fait Gamma Control réapplique la correction cycliquement c'est çà ?

peut-on cacher les icones visibles dans le dock pour les applications en cours d'exécution ?

au niveau réglage je suis à 0.40

a+


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:


> C'est fou !!! 2000&#8364; voir 2500&#8364; quand m&#234;me !, *c'est pour beaucoup 1 mois de salaire*.
> Faut mettre l'UFC Que choisir sur le coup.
> Ca me r&#233;volte.



Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi, et je rappelle aux gens, que le Smic tourne autour de 1000 euros  et que nous sommes nombreux en France &#224; vivre avec ce salaire... :casse:

(1033 euros pour moi pour 39h/semaine....... donc quand "j'ose" me payer une machine &#224; 2000 euros, ben oui avec mon salaire, c'est du luxe et que je vais le payer sur 24 mois, j'ai le droit d'avoir une machine fonctionnelle , de plus je trouve lamentable qu'Apple fasse une garantie d'un an seulement car la plupart des constructeurs sont pass&#233;s &#224; 2 voir 3 ans de garantie standard......)

Bref..........Bon courage &#224; tous et je vous soutient dans le fait que ce n'est pas normal de devoir traficoter la luminosit&#233; d'un &#233;cran........ &#224; ce prix l&#224;.



_ps : d&#233;sol&#233;e mais des fois ca fait du bien :hein:_


----------



## etidej (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, et je rappelle aux gens, que le Smic tourne autour de 1000 euros  et que nous sommes nombreux en France à vivre avec ce salaire... :casse:
> 
> (1033 euros pour moi pour 39h/semaine....... donc quand "j'ose" me payer une machine à 2000 euros, ben oui avec mon salaire, c'est du luxe et que je vais le payer sur 24 mois, j'ai le droit d'avoir une machine fonctionnelle , de plus je trouve lamentable qu'Apple fasse une garantie d'un an seulement car la plupart des constructeurs sont passés à 2 voir 3 ans de garantie standard......)
> 
> ...



Je doute que même en passant par ufc que choisir tu arrives à quelque chose, regarde au nivau de ma signature le site... Les problèmes de rémanences n'ont pas affecté la pomme et toujours pas l'hombre d'une solution...


----------



## boubouh (19 Octobre 2006)

etidej a dit:


> Je doute que même en passant par ufc que choisir tu arrives à quelque chose, regarde au nivau de ma signature le site... Les problèmes de rémanences n'ont pas affecté la pomme et toujours pas l'hombre d'une solution...



Disons qu'Apple reconnait à peine le problème de la rémanence comme un défaut, alors que le SAV choisit le remplacement sans tergiverser (dans le cas d'un achat via l'_Apple Store_) quand on leur dit que l'iMac émet un bourdonnement après baisse de la luminosité.

C'est déjà ça dirons-nous  .


----------



## milou660 (19 Octobre 2006)

vraiment je vois pas ou est le debat j'ai aussi un imac 24 et en l'achetant je savais bien que je pouvais rencontrer des problemes sur un nouveau modele(comme pour le macbook d'ailleur) ce risque je l'ai pris et pour l'imac j'ai pa eu de probleme. oui l'imac est moin silencieu que mon macbook par exemple.mais j'ai vu sur ce forum quelqun qui se plaint que le disque faire des gresillement des fois il a deja eu un ordinateur???? c'est un grand n'importe quoi un pixel mort on sait a quoi on s'expose et si on le veut pas qui oblige a l'achetter? je veu bien que sa soi vraiment embettan mais on le sai a l'achat non?


----------



## agif (19 Octobre 2006)

J'ai essayé ce soir deux Imac 20'' et 24'' et je dois dire que je suis déçu par l'affichage du texte qui bave (par example dans Safari mais également dans les menus...).

Etant encore sous PC XP je suis pret à switcher mais pour une machine qui affiche correctement.

Ils semblerait d'après certains que ce problème soit du à un lissage des polices sous OS X alors qu'il n'y en a pas sous XP. En tout cas moi ça ne me convient pas et je n'ose même pas imaginer le résultat avec les palettes de Photoshop et Indesign.

Par avance merci pour me donner une solution pour pouvoir enfin avoir une vrai machine.

PS: Vous m'inquiétez un peu beaucoup avec tous vos problèmes, savez vous si en Suisse l'Apple Store pratique les échanges sous 7 jours où est-ce une loi française.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Octobre 2006)

Que de messages disant que l'iMac 24 " est sorti trop vite avant que les derniers réglages aient été faits. Je suis très étonné surtout de ces messages écrits par de nouveaux membres qui tous ou presque tapent sur l'iMac 24".

Je conseille à ceux qui comme moi sont intéressés par l'iMac 24" -que j'ai vu difficilement à l'Apple Expo tellement il y avait de gens admiratifs autour- d'acheter SVMMac d'octobre où l'iMac 24 " est testé. Voici le sommaire :

http://www.svmmac.fr/en_kiosque/sommaire/sommaire_svm_mac_n_187_octobre_2006

Je vous livre quelques conclusions de SVMMac d'octobre sur l'iMac 24" moi qui suis abonné:
"à configurations égales, l'iMac 24" revient 1000  moins cher qu'un Dell"
"l'iMac pour les pros"
"cet iMac est une bonne affaire"
"frissons garantis".....

SVMMac est une publication très sérieuse et je suis le premier comme d'autres à suivre ses conclusions.


----------



## kiks (20 Octobre 2006)

Dites moi simplement une chose,

comment se fait il que de relater des inconvénients et des désagréments rencontrés avec nos imac(ou autre) nous réduisent aussi vite à n'être que des novices complètement idiots,qui auraient découvert apple ou l'informatique avec l'arrivé de cet imac 24" 

Pour moi,de savoir que certains utilisateurs ne rencontre pas de problèmes avoir leur imac 24 
m'est assez rassurant et je me dis alors que je pourrai également bénéficier d'un produit sur lequel il n'y aurait pas 5 ou 10 pixels défectueux.
Et ce n'est pas la peine de me parler de la norme ISO et compagnie,norme scandaleuse derrière laquelle se retranche bon nombre de fabriquant.(mais ce n'est que mon avis)

Je suis au courant des risques inhérents aux premières séries mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je dois m'y résoudre surtout si la politique d'apple sur le sujet n'est pas clairement définie.
Si apple à envie de faire du cas par cas pourquoi je ne ferai pas connaitre mon mécontentement afin de le résoudre??????

D'autant plus que je le rappelle je suis consommateur et cet imac 24 je l'ai payé!!!!
Et cela est, pour moi en tout cas, un investissement,et je ne compte pas le remplacer à chaque fois que mon disque dur est plein.
Donc je compte bien user de tous les moyens possibles pour être satisfait.
Et si je n'ai pas envie d'attendre une rév b ou c pour acheter,je vois pas pourquoi je me ferai taxer de "cas"

Maintenant,et je le répète,cet imac est vraiment une réussite,et encore une fois si vous basez votre décision d'achat uniquement sur les soucis exposés au travers des différents posts,c'est que vous n'êtes pas assez renseigné sur cet imac et dans ce cas le magazine proposé par "jean-miche" est ce qu'il vous faut.

Et si SVM mac fini de vous convaincre et que vous vous retrouvez alors avec un bel imac 24 entre les mains,et que par malheur celui présente un des points négatifs abordés au fil des posts.

Hé bien sachez que ce n'est pas une fatalité et qu'il y a des moyens d'arranger ça ,et là alors que peut-être vous vous sentirez rassuré.  

A bon entendeur


----------



## boubouh (20 Octobre 2006)

Petite note &#224; l'attention des &#226;mes sensibles ne supportant que difficilement qu'on puisse s'&#233;tendre sur un probl&#232;me rencontr&#233; avec un Mac : ce fil de discussion ne porte pas sur les qualit&#233;s intrins&#232;ques de la machine mais sur les al&#233;as de production. Pas la peine de pousser bien loin l'analyse des posts "plaignants" pour le voir !

J'ai dit au moins deux fois que cet iMac24' &#233;tait l'ordinateur le plus confortable auquel j'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; confront&#233;. C'est tr&#232;s sinc&#232;re, et je sais ce que je dis.

Oui mais voil&#224; : j'ai aussi d&#251; le changer deux fois (et il y a d'autres cas) parce qu'un bourdonnement se faisait entendre quand la luminosit&#233; n'&#233;tait pas r&#233;gl&#233;e au maximum.
C'est de ce genre de probl&#232;mes dont on cause ici.

Se plaindre aupr&#232;s du SAV quand on fait face &#224; un d&#233;faut et demander un changement de machine me parait naturel (c'est aussi l'avis des techniciens de chez Apple, soit dit-en-passant  ), tout comme discuter ici de ces diff&#233;rents probl&#232;mes pour mieux les cerner et &#233;valuer leur ampleur. Personnellement ce forum me permet d'&#234;tre plus clair avec le SAV : il peut aussi rassurer ou informer (un peu) d'autres utilisateurs, qui sait...

Je rassure donc les petits coeurs fragiles et refait la lecture pour eux  : personne ici n'a remis en cause les nombreux avantages qu'avait les iMacs sur la concurrence. Simplement, ayant achev&#233; mon adolescence et abandonn&#233; ses spectres (idoles, marques f&#233;tiches, etc.) je ne me sens absolument pas concern&#233; par l'&#233;cornure (ponctuelle et toute relative) que peut prendre l'image d'une soci&#233;t&#233; comme Apple quand on aborde pos&#233;ment les probl&#232;mes rencontr&#233;s avec leurs produits.
De toute fa&#231;on je n'ai jamais eu &#224; &#233;lever la voix avec leur SAV : je les trouve tr&#232;s r&#233;actifs et comp&#233;tents (&#231;a n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde, je sais), ils reconnaissent d'embl&#233;e le probl&#232;me et changent sans sourciller les machines defectueuses.
J'esp&#232;re simplement que le troisi&#232;me iMac n'aura plus ce d&#233;faut car l'incantation d'_SVMMac_ et de ses avis &#233;clair&#233;s n'y changera rien. 


Remarquez, je reconnais qu'il faut qu'Apple ait bien du g&#233;nie pour attirer des aficionados aussi zel&#233;s. Si &#231;a ne m'&#233;voquait pas d'autres formes d'endoctrinement je trouverais &#231;a attendrissant !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (20 Octobre 2006)

Bah, on entend souvent parler sur ces forums de retours de machines, mais très honnêtement, le pourcentage de retour Mac est-il plus élevé que pour les PC ou Delle ? Je ne pense pas, la seule différence c'est qu'on suit ce forum at-ten-ti-ve-ment  alors on a l'impression qu'on en parle beaucoup ! J'ai entendu un pote de boulot me racontant avoir retourné deux fois un PC au supermarché auquel il l'avait l'acheté... Comme quoi... Il suffirait juste de fusionner le forum macgnération et pcmachin


----------



## Lizandre (20 Octobre 2006)

agif a dit:


> J'ai essayé ce soir deux Imac 20'' et 24'' et je dois dire que je suis déçu par l'affichage du texte qui bave (par example dans Safari mais également dans les menus...).
> 
> Etant encore sous PC XP je suis pret à switcher mais pour une machine qui affiche correctement.
> 
> ...



Cher visiteur, le lissage des polices dans OSX se paramètre, jusqu'à la désactivation. Sur un écran de PowerBook 17', je l'avais enlevé (impression subjective de flou), sur mon iMac 24', je l'ai laissé (amélioration subjective de la qualité).


----------



## boubouh (20 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Bah, on entend souvent parler sur ces forums de retours de machines, mais très honnêtement, le pourcentage de retour Mac est-il plus élevé que pour les PC ou Delle ? Je ne pense pas, la seule différence c'est qu'on suit ce forum at-ten-ti-ve-ment  alors on a l'impression qu'on en parle beaucoup !



Exactement.  Et j'ai tout-à-fait conscience que si je rencontre des problèmes avec Apple c'est justement parce que je traite beaucoup plus avec eux qu'avec Dell, HP et compagnie. Quand on tombe sur le bon numéro un Mac c'est fantastique. :love:

C'est juste un poil (euphémisme inside) désagréable d'avoir l'impression de jouer à la roulette russe à chaque remplacement de l'iMac24', chose qui ne m'étais jamais arrivé avec mes précédents Macs.
J'avais eu des problèmes similaires avec un MacMini G4 que j'avais commandé pour ma mère par contre.


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Octobre 2006)

agif a dit:


> Ils semblerait d'après certains que ce problème soit du à un lissage des polices sous OS X alors qu'il n'y en a pas sous XP.



Faux, il y a bien du lissage de police sur XP aussi. Tu vas dans "propriétés d'affichage" / "Apparence", "Effets" et tu trouveras les paramètres de lissage des polices.


----------



## zoulou03200 (20 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> _ps : désolée mais des fois ca fait du bien :hein:_



Il n'y a qu'ici que les utilisateurs s'excusent de critiquer (un tout petit peu) un constructeur informatique !!  
Vous êtes des poètes égarés dans un monde de brutes...


----------



## greac (20 Octobre 2006)

UN des petits nouveaux dans le beau monde d'Apple vous salue

nouveau mais mon imac ne fonctionne pas comme il le devrait!

pour rappel : 
airport sourd comme un pot aux ondes qui l'entoure
&#233;cran de qualit&#233; +que moyenne (taches, pixels morts dieu ai leur &#226;me...)
&#233;cran qui fait un doux gr&#233;sillement quand on lui baisse la lumi&#232;re...

Je suis architecte, j'ai achet&#233; cet ordinateur pour travailler il ya plus de 20 jours.
Il ne m'est d'aucune utilit&#233;, car pas d'acc&#233;s &#224; internet, de plus je n'ose pas transf&#233;rer mes dossiers sur un ordinateur qui part en r&#233;paration deux fois en 20 jours!

Apple m'a dit qu'il allait repartir, mais panne au d&#233;ballage c'est impossible deux fois de suite, donc ils ont un probl&#232;mes interne et moi j'attend, assis devant un lecteur DVD &#224; 2000 euros.

Je dirais &#224; ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir re&#231;u un imac sans probl&#232;mes bel achat!
J'attend le m&#234;me imac "b&#233;ni des dieux" ou une r&#233;paration qui me sorte de ma situation.

La loterie ou/et la b&#233;n&#233;diction d'un dieu,d'un ange ou que sais je, a t'elle quelque chose &#224; voir avec l'achat de mat&#233;riel informatique?? Chez Apple on dirait que c'est le cas.
Une seule choses est sure, mon ch&#232;que de 2000 euros ne sert pas l'invisible, mais bien &#224; une soci&#233;t&#233; commerciale.

Gr&#233;goire S. G&#233;rant de soci&#233;t&#233; cliente chez Apple


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

greac a dit:


> UN des petits nouveaux dans le beau monde d'Apple vous salue
> 
> nouveau mais mon imac ne fonctionne pas comme il le devrait!
> 
> ...


Ben bonne chance avec le sav. Pour l'airport, as tu essayer la technote d'apple qui consites a détruire le préférence d'airport?


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Octobre 2006)

Mon matériel Apple ne m'a jamais causé aucun souci. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait brusquement tant de soit disant problèmes avec l'iMac 24" que tout le monde PC envie à Apple.
Les résultats récents d'Apple semblent prouver que les Mac sont de plus en plus demandés et beaucoup plus que les PC. Voilà un lien à ce sujet :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=122831

Il existe des forums sur le site du support d'Apple qui devraient être le reflet dans le monde entier de ces problèmes. C'est en anglais pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas:

http://discussions.apple.com/search...last30days&userID=&numResults=15&rankBy=10001

Hormis la luminosité trop importante réglée avec un utilitaire spécifique, il n'est nullement question de baisse de la qualité du matériel comme le font croire certains messages sur MacGe.
Apple a toujours été du bon matériel et l'est encore, même pour une nouvelle machine très récemment sortie.


----------



## boubouh (21 Octobre 2006)

&#201;coute, t'es gentil et ta foi me ferait verser une larmichette si je ne te trouvais pas un peu neuneu. Mais tes sous-entendus &#224; deux balles faudra en faire part aux techniciens de chez Apple qui m'ont changer sans sourciller 2 iMacs24' defectueux en reconnaissant les probl&#232;mes ... Ici on ne remet pas en cause les qualit&#233;s ind&#233;niables de tes petites machines ch&#233;ries (&#224; ce propos faudra penser &#224; r&#233;orienter ta libido), on parle de probl&#232;mes R&#201;ELS.

Tu sais, ces trucs que tes plaidoiries incantatoires ne r&#233;soudront pas...


----------



## kiks (21 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Mon matériel Apple ne m'a jamais causé aucun souci.
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi il y aurait brusquement tant de soit disant problèmes avec l'iMac 24" que tout le monde PC envie à Apple.
> Les résultats récents d'Apple semblent prouver que les Mac sont de plus en plus demandés et beaucoup plus que les PC.



Tu es complètement hors sujet,et en plus tu insistes 

Encore une fois cet imac 24 est une merveilleuse bécane mais qu'elle soit l'objet du désir du "monde PC",ne fait pas d'elle une machine parfaite.        :mouais: 

Tu peux te reposer maintenant car je te l'affirme,tu n'es plus le seul sur terre à travailler ou,à te divertir avec un mac.

Et puis j'ai pas dépensé tout cet argent juste pour dénigrer apple.
Tu ne crois pas que je préfèrerais n'avoir rien à redire de mon imac???franchement!!!


----------



## ziarn (21 Octobre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Hormis la luminosité trop importante réglée avec un utilitaire spécifique, il n'est nullement question de baisse de la qualité du matériel comme le font croire certains messages sur MacGe.
> Apple a toujours été du bon matériel et l'est encore, même pour une nouvelle machine très récemment sortie.



Ha bon ???
Alors comment tu expliques que rien qu'autour de moi les 3 dernières personnes à avoir acheté un Mac dont un powerbook parti 2 fois en comptant le changement de batterie défectueuse, un iMacG5 20" reparti deux fois en SAV (carte mère) et un iMac 24 qui ne s'allume plus... rien que dans mon village. J'en connais deux autres dans la région.

Tu vas me dire que c'est pas de chance ??? Faut arrêter, J'utilise des macs (perso et pro) depuis les années 80 et c'est la première fois que je vois autant de soucis !

Y'a une baisse indéniable de la qualité et de la fiabilité. Que Jobs veulent se faire une grosse part de marché, on s'en fout. On s'en tape que de plus en plus de personne veulent venir sur Mac (pour installer windaube). Ce que je veux retrouver c'est la qualité et la fiabilité qui accompagnait l'OS qu'on aime tant !


----------



## greac (21 Octobre 2006)

en image... on peut en rire non?

C'est malheureusement mon quotidien depuis plus de 20 jours, travailler sur un &#233;cran Xblack Sony tout petit ; l'objet d&#233;rri&#232;re c'est le fameux lecteur DVD &#224; 2000 euros!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (21 Octobre 2006)

Visiblement, Apple rentre dans le rang des produits de qualité inférieure avec un prix qui prend les gens pour des imbéciles, je résume correctement ?


----------



## Philou1789 (21 Octobre 2006)

Un peu, Apple a toujours &#233;t&#233; cher, mais si en plus la qualit&#233; tombe. c'est rude.
Perso, &#224; 2500&#8364; ca doit &#234;tre nickel.
Moi j'ai un iMac G5, le bestiau n'a JAMAIS plant&#233;.
Et comme c'est mon premier Mac, je ne sais m&#234;me pas &#224; quoi ressemble l'&#233;cran bleu de plantage d'Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Octobre 2006)

:modo: Merci de revenir au sujet &#224; savoir la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran. Des sujets sur le SAV Apple et le rapport qualit&#233;/prix des produits Apple existent sur Mac G, si vous avez un message de ce genre merci de poster dans ces fils.
Pour rappel vous vous trouvez ici dans un forum technique destin&#233; &#224; aider les MacUsers ayant des soucis mat&#233;riels sur leur Mac.


----------



## greac (21 Octobre 2006)

bref, qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran... ben elle est moyenne - .

Lors d'un s&#233;ance DVD, au moins mon imac sert &#224; cela, j'ai remarqu&#233; la pr&#233;sence de pixels rouge dans le centre de l'&#233;cran???
de quoi s'agit il??

j'ai regard&#233; un film et cela m'a fait grand plaisir, l'imac et son &#233;cran dans cet exercice sont tr&#232;s bien, le son d'origine est bien, au vu de l'&#233;paisseur de l'imac et de ce qu'il contient.
z'avez vu j'ai fait un compliment sur la machine... &#233;sp&#233;rons que le service apple fasse fonctionner le retse au plus t&#244;t, je suis impatient d'utiliser cette belle b&#234;te!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Octobre 2006)

Les pixels rouges que tu vois sont ce qu'on appelle des pixels morts, puisqu'ils n'ont plus qu'une seule couleur, Apple reprend le mat&#233;riel &#224; 10 pixels morts


----------



## zoulou03200 (21 Octobre 2006)

Greac, en plus des problèmes évoqués plus haut, la dalle de ton imac a des sous-pixels défectueux (allumés en permanence).
Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas...


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Octobre 2006)

ziarn a dit:


> Ha bon ???
> Alors comment tu expliques que rien qu'autour de moi les 3 dernières personnes à avoir acheté un Mac dont un powerbook parti 2 fois en comptant le changement de batterie défectueuse, un iMacG5 20" reparti deux fois en SAV (carte mère) et un iMac 24 qui ne s'allume plus... rien que dans mon village. J'en connais deux autres dans la région.



Je suis lorrain comme tu l'es aussi et j'habite à Boulogne sur Seine. 
Je connais à Boulogne plusieurs utilisateurs Mac qui n'ont jamais eu aucun problème de fiabilité avec leur matériel Apple.
Et ces gens continueront d'acheter du Mac parce que le matériel Apple a toujours été en avance technologique par rapport à la concurrence et que la qualité et la fiabilité sont toujours au rendez-vous chez Apple. 
L'iMac 24 " est ma prochaine machine.


----------



## zoulou03200 (23 Octobre 2006)

Et moi, il y a le cousin par alliance du neveu de ma concierge qui a un Mac qui marche très bien.
Si ça peut aider...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

Et bien, Jean-Miche, j'espère pour toi que tu n'auras pas de problème avec ton iMac 24 pouces  mais bon y'a pas de raison puisque tous les macs sont des machines infaillibles


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (23 Octobre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Et moi, il y a le cousin par alliance du neveu de ma concierge qui a un Mac qui marche tr&#232;s bien.
> Si &#231;a peut aider...



Menteur, ta concierge est un homme !

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, je dirai que je trouve l'&#233;cran de l'iMac 24 pouces tr&#232;s beau et tr&#232;s performant pour ce que j'en ai vu. Et (en boutique certes) je n'ai pas constat&#233; de bruits g&#234;nants. Mais le vendeur avait eu vent du probl&#232;me et recommandait BlackLight.


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Menteur, ta concierge est un homme !



:modo: Rapport avec le sujet SVP ? On est pas au bar ici, merci.


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai le probl&#232;me de bruit sur mon 24", re&#231;ut depuis 15 jours.
Si j'utilise la touche F14, F15 l'&#233;limine.

Apr&#232;s lecture de ce qui pr&#233;c&#232;de, j'ai plac&#233; Black Light que j'ai r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; 70% de luminosit&#233; pour moi  en ouverture au d&#233;marrage dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me.
(2 instinctions par semaine pou l'iMac pour cause de d&#233;placement, avec le PowerBook G4 17")

A l'ouverure de cette application le r&#233;glage se fait &#224; la valeur s&#233;lectionner.

Si plusieurs applications &#224; ouverture au d&#233;marrage placer la en premier.

Si j'ai besoin de toute la luminosit&#233; un clic sur l'ic&#244;ne dans le Dock de Black Light et un autre clic pour assombrir de nouveau.

Mon vendeur ne savais pas quoi faire sinon le SAV, merci de votre aide.

Cordialement

PS: Si on suspend l'activit&#233;, a la remise en fonction il est alors avec la luminosit&#233; maxi.
Un clic sur l'ic&#244;ne dans le Dock


----------



## Piedargile92 (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour
Et bien moi, ayant ce probleme je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; a appeler l'applestore.
Resultat des courses : il le change.
Ils se doutent bien qu'il y a un probleme avec cette machine.
Des que j 'ai expos&#233; le probleme des gresillements, ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient le changer.

Voulou
En attente du nouvel imac.
C'est quand meme dommage d'en arriver la, mais au prix de la machine, j'attends quand meme de la qualit&#233;.
Le fait qu'il le change directement sans se poser trop de questions montre bien que ce probleme n'est pas net!!!


----------



## fredseg (23 Octobre 2006)

J'ai reçu mon 24 " aujourd'hui. J'étais un peu inquiet à la lecture de ce forum... Eh bien... pas de pixel mort à première vue... par contre le grésillement est bel est bien là quand je baisse la luminosité (où même quand l'os la baisse d'elle même en cas d'inactivité).

J'hésite à appeler le store car si c'est pour avoir une autre machine qui grésille pareil... Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu une machine *sans* grésillement ?


----------



## boubouh (24 Octobre 2006)

fredseg a dit:


> J'hésite à appeler le store car si c'est pour avoir une autre machine qui grésille pareil... Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu une machine *sans* grésillement ?




Pinaize, c'est inquiétant, je vais recevoir mon 3ème iMac jeudi ou vendredi et j'en suis à me dire que s'il n'a pas de pixel mort alors je fermerais les yeux sur ce bruit anormal si il l'a également (comme ses deux prédécesseurs).
Parce que plus ça va plus je me dis que ça touche une large majorité des machines, voire toutes !

Certains dans ce forum (page 2 je crois) disent que leur iMac 24' n'a pas ce grésillement, mais je fini par me demander si c'est vrai où s'ils ont dit ça avant de le vérifier dans un environnement silencieux... 

Maman ça fait peur ! :affraid:


----------



## boubouh (24 Octobre 2006)

Piedargile92 a dit:


> Le fait qu'il le change directement sans se poser trop de questions montre bien que ce probleme n'est pas net!!!



Hum, c'est aussi ce qui me fait penser que tous les iMacs n'ont pas ce probl&#232;me, ou que tout du moins ils le pensent, sinon ils ne les changeraient pas !

Enfin... je ne sais plus top quoi penser... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2006)

A mon avis y'a une s&#233;rie d&#233;fectueuse, apple le sait et on est en plein dedans


----------



## Tarul (24 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mon avis y'a une série défectueuse, apple le sait et on est en plein dedans



le grésillement est-il présent aussi sous windows bootcamp?


----------



## kiks (24 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Pinaize, c'est inquiétant, je vais recevoir mon 3ème iMac jeudi ou vendredi et j'en suis à me dire que s'il n'a pas de pixel mort alors je fermerais les yeux sur ce bruit anormal si il l'a également (comme ses deux prédécesseurs).
> Parce que plus ça va plus je me dis que ça touche une large majorité des machines, voire toutes !
> 
> Certains dans ce forum (page 2 je crois) disent que leur iMac 24' n'a pas ce grésillement, mais je fini par me demander si c'est vrai où s'ils ont dit ça avant de le vérifier dans un environnement silencieux...
> ...



Mon troisième imac arrive aujourd'hui, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ziarn (24 Octobre 2006)

Mon revendeur, agréé maintenance m'a confirmé qu'Apple connaît le problème. C'est un défaut de l'alimentation de certains iMac. Apparement pas de rappel en vue, il sattendent que ça lache  .


----------



## kiks (24 Octobre 2006)

ziarn a dit:


> Mon revendeur, agréé maintenance m'a confirmé qu'Apple connaît le problème. C'est un défaut de l'alimentation de certains iMac. Apparement pas de rappel en vue, il sattendent que ça lache  .



Ouais,
c'est ce que semble dire certains utilisateurs sur les forums du support d'apple


----------



## greac (24 Octobre 2006)

mon imac repart cet après midi... 
le réparateur agrée a tentè de me rassurer :mouais:, s'il n'arrive pas à réparer et que l'ordi reviens une deuxième fois sans fonctionner, je vais faire du jus de pomme...

" il faudrait attendre quelques mois, histoire que le zigoto qui foire sur les chaines en asie (je ne citerai pas son nom) soit viré et remplacé par un mec plus compétent
mais virez ce bon à rien!     ... *appledélirium* "


----------



## tino_ale (24 Octobre 2006)

Y'a-t-il des éléments factuels permettant de dire que le grésillement a une incidence sur les chances de pannes, ou est-ce juste une supposition?

Je suis curieux de savoir...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (24 Octobre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Y'a-t-il des éléments factuels permettant de dire que le grésillement a une incidence sur les chances de pannes, ou est-ce juste une supposition?
> 
> Je suis curieux de savoir...



J'ai beau me torturer le cerveau, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment le logiciel Blacklight peut stopper le grésillement (visiblement euh audiblement) matériel...


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> J'ai beau me torturer le cerveau, je n'arrive pas &#224; comprendre comment le logiciel Blacklight peut stopper le gr&#233;sillement (visiblement euh audiblement) mat&#233;riel...


Car il ne touche pas &#224; la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran mais plutot sur les tons de l'image ? 

EDIT: Donc m&#234;me consommation electrique.
Par exemple, avec un hallog&#232;ne, si tu le mets pas &#224; fond, le boitier d'alim gr&#233;sille souvent. Si tu le mets &#224; fond, il gr&#233;sille plus. Le logiciel Blacklight lui, il mettrait un filtre (g&#233;latine) sur l'hallog&#232;ne...


----------



## tino_ale (24 Octobre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Car il ne touche pas à la luminosité de l'écran mais plutot sur les tons de l'image ?
> 
> EDIT: Donc même consommation electrique.
> Par exemple, avec un hallogène, si tu le mets pas à fond, le boitier d'alim grésille souvent. Si tu le mets à fond, il grésille plus. Le logiciel Blacklight lui, il mettrait un filtre (gélatine) sur l'hallogène...


 

C'est très précisément la question que j'aborde post #85


----------



## wip (24 Octobre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> C'est très précisément la question que j'aborde post #85


Oui, j'avais vu, pardon de pas avoir eu le courage de retrouver ton post :rose: . Tu as été l'inspiration de mon analogie


----------



## kiks (24 Octobre 2006)

Bon,

voil&#224;,le troisi&#232;me mac est arriv&#233;.
R&#233;sultat,je t&#233;l&#233;phone demain matin &#224; 8 heures au sav apple et je leur expose la situation.

Le dernier imac qu'il m'ont envoy&#233; est catastrophique.C'est lamentable,il a fallut que j'attende 3 red&#233;marrages inexpliqu&#233;s d&#232;s le d&#233;but pour pouvoir commencer &#224; enregistrer mon os.
Une fois la chose faite,je d&#233;couvre une multitude de pixels HS.
L&#224; vous me direz c'est au petit bonheur la chance:mouais: 
Je pousse un peu plus et me rend compte que le gr&#233;sillement de l'alimentation est toujours pr&#233;sent lorsque le mac est &#233;teind:hein: 

Mais la cerise c'est le bruit de l'&#233;cran j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux ventilateurs &#224; fond &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des oreilles.Et je peux vous dire que je n'exag&#232;re en rien car j'ai conserv&#233; mon autre imac24,ce qui me permet de faire la comparaison et elle est sans appel 

Ajoutez &#224; cela une connexion bluetooth qui fait ce qu'elle veut et une mise en veille qui fonctionne une fois sur deux,et vous aurez &#224; peu pr&#232;s une id&#233;e de la b&#233;cane qu'apple m'a envoy&#233; pour palier &#224; un probl&#232;me de gr&#233;sillement de l'alimentation de l'ancienne  :hein:  

EH&#233; bien demain matin soit il accepte que je conserve mon ancien mac 24(j'arrive pas &#224; croire ce que je suis entrain d'&#233;crire &#231;a )et je leur renvoie le nouveau illico presto,soit il me rembourse et basta.
Je suis vraiment mais vraiment ...........

Mais bon ce qui est fait,est fait.Alors y a plus qu'&#224; rester


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ce n'est plus de la malchance à ce tarif là...


----------



## Tarul (25 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Bon,
> 
> voilà,le troisième mac est arrivé.
> Résultat,je téléphone demain matin à 8 heures au sav apple et je leur expose la situation.
> ...


juste pour info tu as conservé les numéro de série pour info?


----------



## kiks (25 Octobre 2006)

Alors le numéro de série du dernier imac est 
w86410vevgp


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (25 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Bon,
> 
> voilà,le troisième mac est arrivé.
> Résultat,je téléphone demain matin à 8 heures au sav apple et je leur expose la situation.
> ...



Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## kiks (25 Octobre 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Tiens-nous au courant !



Ben voilà,

j'ai eu le sav ce matin,le technicien a cru que je me moquais de lui:mouais: mais très vite il a compris que ce n'était pas le cas.
Il m'a dit que j'etais tombé sur un mauvais mac ,non sans blagues!!!!!

Alors je sais pas quoi faire car tout est possible,je peux l'échanger,garder le 2ème ou me faire rembourser....

A voir....


----------



## Tarul (25 Octobre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Ben voilà,
> 
> j'ai eu le sav ce matin,le technicien a cru que je me moquais de lui:mouais: mais très vite il a compris que ce n'était pas le cas.
> Il m'a dit que j'etais tombé sur un mauvais mac ,non sans blagues!!!!!
> ...



je pense que tu n'as vraiment pas eut de chance. A la limite tu fais :
-un nouvel échange
-et si tu n'est toujours pas content tu demanderas un remboursement.

ou encore :
-remboursement
-acheter un autre ordi


----------



## etidej (25 Octobre 2006)

Vas-y Echange, tout cela a un coup et plus ça coute à une entreprise, plus elle prends le problème en considération...

Maintenant cela dépend de toi, es-tu capable de te passer de mac et faire le beta testeur de la mauvaise série qui se met en place en se moment, et ceci au vu des nombreux post présent ici...


----------



## oliveg4 (26 Octobre 2006)

Yo !

J'ai reçu mon iMac 24" de remplacement.

Il a *exactement* les mêmes défauts que le précédent, à savoir éclairage non uniforme et bruit lorsqu'on baisse la luminosité.

Je pense que je ne vais pas en demander un troisième (on a droit jusqu'à 3 machines de remplacement). je me donne encore 24 heures pour me décder avec le 20" (plus petit mais avec une dalle parfaite, moins lumineuse ce qui n'est pas plus mal et pas de bruit).

Mais bon, une fois qu'on a goûté à la taille du 24, difficile de redescendre...

J'essaie d'avoir le service technique dans l'après midi pour vous dire ce qu'ils pensent du fait qu'ils m'envoient deux machines ayant les mêmes défauts...

PS: en tout cas, en ce moment c'est joli sur mon bureau les deux écrans 24 côte à côte...48" power ! :lol:


----------



## oliveg4 (26 Octobre 2006)

Bon, j'ai appelé le service technique et la réponse satisfera et rassurera tous les (futurs) possesseurs de cette fabuleuse machine qu'est l'iMac 24".

Le gars du Service technique a été catégorique : il m'a dit que l'écran devait être parfait et que tant que ce n'était pas le cas ils m'enverraient des machines !!! Il était très sérieux et m'a confirmé que le produit reçu devait être irréprochable (nio rétro-éclairage faiblard ni bruit d'alim)

Du coup, c'est reparti, ils vienent en reprendre un dans les 48 heures (vu que j'en ai deux du coup avec la machine de remplacement) et ensuite ils m'en envoient un troisième.

J'avoue que je suis épaté par le SAV d'Apple. Super pro, bravo !


----------



## Tarul (26 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai appel&#233; le service technique et la r&#233;ponse satisfera et rassurera tous les (futurs) possesseurs de cette fabuleuse machine qu'est l'iMac 24".
> 
> Le gars du Service technique a &#233;t&#233; cat&#233;gorique : il m'a dit que l'&#233;cran devait &#234;tre parfait et que tant que ce n'&#233;tait pas le cas ils m'enverraient des machines !!! Il &#233;tait tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux et m'a confirm&#233; que le produit re&#231;u devait &#234;tre irr&#233;prochable (nio r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage faiblard ni bruit d'alim)
> 
> ...



j'esp&#232;re que tu arriveras a trouver une machine a ta convenance. Ben oui le but est de l'utiliser, et pas de jouer a ping pong avec apple et tnt.
Heureux que tu sois tomb&#233; sur un gars bien.


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

Hum, c'est bien sur embetant tout cela... J'espere neanmoins que ca n'effraiera pas de futurs switcheurs en puissance, qui pourraient bien ne pas tomber sur ces problemes ou meme ne pas avoir les memes exigences.

Ceci etant, moi qui cherche a changer mon ordi, j'ai beau aimer l'idee d'avoir moins de fils qui trainent partout, je crois bien que c'est le Mac Pro qui m'appelle le plus fort. Apres tout, chaque user a un usage particulier de son ecran, et aucun LCD n'est encore universel et parfait.


----------



## AlexZen (26 Octobre 2006)

Bon et bien voila encore un en plus ... 
L'iMac est une superbe machine, on ne peut pas le nier malheureusement beaucoup de soucis entre l'alim qui chante et l'&#233;tat de la dalle.
Pour ma part, j'ai h&#233;rit&#233; d'un pb d'alim lorsqu'on baisse la luminosit&#233; et d'un probleme de micro. 
Ayant acheter ma machine dans un apple center je ne pense pas qu'ils vont proc&#233;der &#224; son remplacement. Je vais tout de meme aller leur faire part de mon m&#233;contentement et j'aviserai par la suite.

Quel dommage car cette machine est, je le rappelle, superbe.


----------



## girafe (26 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> PS: en tout cas, en ce moment c'est joli sur mon bureau les deux écrans 24 côte à côte...48" power ! :lol:



VITE   FAIS UNE TOF !!!!!

sors le fish eye!


----------



## bugs974 (26 Octobre 2006)

J'ai re&#231;u mon 24", il y a 24h...
J'&#233;tais un peu anxieux apr&#232;s avoir lu ce sujet....

ben ce soir, je suis rassur&#233;.
J'ai bien un _"GZZZzz"_ dans l'angle droit sup&#233;rieur de l'&#233;cran, mais uniquement lorsque j'y colle l'oreille.... A distance normale, environ 30cm, le bruit de cet iMac se r&#233;duit &#224; un souffle continu et constant, audible uniquement si la pi&#232;ce est compl&#232;tement silencieuse.

Mon iMac est donc plus bruyant que mon ancien macmini G4.
Par contre, cet iMac fait le m&#234;me bruit avec le CPU &#224; vide ou &#224; 100% de charge, contrairement au mini, qui lui avait un ventilo qui s'affolait d&#232;s 50% de charge .

Donc le bilan est positif.
Il n'y a pas de variation du "souffle" ou de bruit suppl&#233;mentaire en modifiant la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran, que j'ai fix&#233;e pour l'instant autour de 50%.

Pas de pixels fatigu&#233;s non plus, &#224; peine une variation de luminosit&#233; sur l'extr&#232;me p&#233;riph&#233;rie de l'&#233;cran.
Bref, pour l'instant tout va bien! 


_faut ke je teste le micro..._
edit: y marche..


----------



## zoulou03200 (26 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai appelé le service technique et la réponse satisfera et rassurera tous les (futurs) possesseurs de cette fabuleuse machine qu'est l'iMac 24".
> 
> Le gars du Service technique a été catégorique : il m'a dit que l'écran devait être parfait et que tant que ce n'était pas le cas ils m'enverraient des machines !!! Il était très sérieux et m'a confirmé que le produit reçu devait être irréprochable (nio rétro-éclairage faiblard ni bruit d'alim)
> 
> ...



Super... bravo !!
Tant que tu y es, la prochaine fois que tu as un "super pro" de chez Apple, tu pourrais leur demander de fabriquer des machines sans défaut dès le départ !!!
A mon avis, tu vas gagner du temps !Comme a dit justement Tarul, le but c'est d'utiliser la machine


----------



## boubouh (27 Octobre 2006)

Et bien pour ma part j'ai reçu mon troisième iMac24' aujourd'hui. Comme _oliveg4_ j'ai encore le précédent chez moi.

Bilan du p'tit dernier :
-18 pixels ou sous-pixels defectueux... :mouais: (scores précédents  : 10 sur le premier, 2 sur le second)
-Même grésillement que les 2 précédents quand je baisse la luminosité, même si là c'est très faible (tolérable à mon goût). A priori il n'a pas d'autres problèmes.

J'appelle le SAV demain, et je leur renvoie (à cause des pixels morts) ce dernier. Je garde le second qui, parmit ces trois machines imparfaites, est encore la plus acceptable.

Vous comprendrez que je préfère ne pas m'étendre trop sur le sujet, mon karma en pâtirait ... 

Je vous tiendrais au courant.

:casse:


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Vous comprendrez que je préfère ne pas m'étendre trop sur le sujet, mon karma en pâtirait ...




Oups... Aller, courage ! Forza !


----------



## boubouh (27 Octobre 2006)

_Erratum_ : devant leur nombre important j'ai compter un peu vite, mais apr&#232;s d&#233;compte pr&#233;cis ce n'est pas de 18 mais de 30 pixels et sous-pixels defectueux dont m'honore ce superbe 24' ! :king:


Tous dans la partie sup&#233;rieure de l'&#233;cran. La partie inf&#233;rieure est nickel. Quelle chance hein ?!

        


:casse:


----------



## HmJ (27 Octobre 2006)

Le 24", c'est clairement un nouveau produit pour Apple. Il y a malheureusement beaucoup de dechets au lancement d'un produit electronique. Ce que je dis ressemble a des banalites, mais bon... J'espere pour tous que vos problemes rentreront dans l'ordre. Aux autres, pas de precipitation, ce genre de soucis de jeunesse est deja arrive par le passe et a ete corrige.


----------



## Tarul (27 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Le 24", c'est clairement un nouveau produit pour Apple. Il y a malheureusement beaucoup de dechets au lancement d'un produit electronique. Ce que je dis ressemble a des banalites, mais bon... J'espere pour tous que vos problemes rentreront dans l'ordre. Aux autres, pas de precipitation, ce genre de soucis de jeunesse est deja arrive par le passe et a ete corrige.



tu conseils d'attendre toujours la revB? le problème est que le produit d'apple sortent de plus en plus vite, alors si apple ne test pas assez leur produit, ca va pas le faire. C'est peut être une des raisons qui font que le nouveau MBP soit sortis plus tard, ils (enfin j'espère) peut être fait plus de tests sur cette nouvelle série.

Sinon bon courage avec vos imac 24, c'est un bon et beau produit quand tous fonctionne bien.


----------



## kiks (27 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu conseils d'attendre toujours la revB? le problème est que le produit d'apple sortent de plus en plus vite, alors si apple ne test pas assez leur produit, ca va pas le faire. C'est peut être une des raisons qui font que le nouveau MBP soit sortis plus tard, ils (enfin j'espère) peut être fait plus de tests sur cette nouvelle série.
> 
> Sinon bon courage avec vos imac 24, c'est un bon et beau produit quand tous fonctionne bien.



Oui,

c'est un beau et bon produit,pas de doute possible 
Pour la mésaventure de boubouh,je suis navré pour toi,je sais que c'est agaçant 

Pour ma part,ma décision est prise,je vais garder l'imac que j'ai en ma possession qui n'a que 3 pixels HS,et ce grésillement à l'arrière.

Apple me propose le remboursement mais je n'ai pas le temps de reprendre tout le processus renvoi,remboursement,commande,etc...

Je vais donc prendre l'applecare à la fin des 90 jours(chose que j'aurai faite de toute manière),et si il s'avère que le composant qui grésille nécessite d'être remplacer,hé bien au moins il y a des chances que ce soit fait chez moi.

Je sais qu'après trois remplacement la logique aurait été de me le faire rembourser,mais j'ai vraiment plus le temps ni l'envie de jouer avec apple et tnt:sleep:


----------



## greac (27 Octobre 2006)

c'est rassurant de lire (bugs974) qu'un imac au moins, fonctionne parfaitement!

cela prouve au moins que certains ont des défauts et fait espérer dans le remplacement par un bon...
pour ma part, ce sera réparation... je ne suis pas rassuré, mais s'il font leur travail consciencieusement il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiéter 

dès l'arrivée de mon imac réparé, vous aurez droit à mon commentaire, en espérant qu'il soit positif, voilà bientot 1 mois que j'attend, suis un peu impatient et .


----------



## Mafsou (28 Octobre 2006)

greac a dit:


> c'est rassurant de lire (bugs974) qu'un imac au moins, fonctionne parfaitement!




C'est vrai qu'à la lecture de ce topic, on a l'impression que tous les iMacs 24' sont remplis de problèmes... Mais ce n'est pas le cas. J'ai choppé le mien dans une FNAC, zéro souci: pas de grésillement, pas de rétroéclairage bancal, aucun pixel ou sous pixel mort... Enfin parfait quoi. J'ai rencontré par hasard sur le net un confrère MacUser qui s'est fait plaisir aussi, et bien tout pareil, pas le moindre souci à déplorer (acheté sur l'AppleStore). 

Tout ça pour dire que tous les iMac 24' ne sont pas à problèmes. En tout cas bon courage à ceux qui ont rencontré quelques soucis, en espérant que vous puissez profiter rapidement et pleinement de cette jolie bestiole!


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu conseils d'attendre toujours la revB?




Attention, je ne conseille rien. Je veux juste repeter ce que j'ai entendu : les Rev B sont souvent corriges d'un tas de petits pb pas forcement visibles et nuisibles. Maintenant chacun fait comme bon lui semble. Il faut bien reconnaitre que l'electronique, c'est un peu la loterie. Avec son lot de composants deffectueux...


----------



## zoulou03200 (28 Octobre 2006)

Attendre la rev B...
A peine une Rev est sortie que déja la suivante arrive. Vous croyez vraiment que vous aurez le temps d'attendre une hypothétique fiabilité des nouveaux produits ?
Quand Dell, HP, IBM.... sortent des machines avec les nouveaux procs, vous croyez que les clients se posent ce genre de questions ?
L'Imac 24", c'est quoi ? un Core 2 avec un écran plus grand. Quelle révolution  
Alors si Apple n'est pas capable de sortir cette machine fiable dès le début, ils devraient changer de métier !!!
Un Imac 24", c'est pas un A380 !!!


----------



## HmJ (28 Octobre 2006)

Des 23", Apple en fait depuis un bout de temps. 24", c'est nouveau. C'est tout. Je crois aussi que, malgre la ronde des CPU, les constructeurs ne changent pas radicalement leurs gammes tous les 3 mois (Dell, HP...). Heureusement, vu qu'a chaque fois ma boite me fait attendre un mois pour signer le contrat sur les nouvelles machines... Un mois sans rien pouvoir acheter a chaque changement de gamme...


----------



## ziarn (28 Octobre 2006)

W8, c'est made in Taiwan ça... le mien idem... Ils ont changé l'alim, ne s'allumait que si il s débranchaient l'écran. Alors ils ont changé l'écran et là toujours rien donc une carte mère est commandé. Et là, Apple ne donne pas de délais !
Si il me revient dans le même état que le tien, je demande remboursement intégral et j'oublie cette machine en attendant qu'il arrivent à la fabriquer correctement.


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'&#224; la lecture de ce topic, on a l'impression que tous les iMacs 24' sont remplis de probl&#232;mes... Mais ce n'est pas le cas. J'ai chopp&#233; le mien dans une FNAC, z&#233;ro souci: pas de gr&#233;sillement, pas de r&#233;tro&#233;clairage bancal, aucun pixel ou sous pixel mort... Enfin parfait quoi. J'ai rencontr&#233; par hasard sur le net un confr&#232;re MacUser qui s'est fait plaisir aussi, et bien tout pareil, pas le moindre souci &#224; d&#233;plorer (achet&#233; sur l'AppleStore).
> 
> Tout &#231;a pour dire que tous les iMac 24' ne sont pas &#224; probl&#232;mes. En tout cas bon courage &#224; ceux qui ont rencontr&#233; quelques soucis, en esp&#233;rant que vous puissez profiter rapidement et pleinement de cette jolie bestiole!





zoulou03200 a dit:


> Attendre la rev B...
> A peine une Rev est sortie que d&#233;ja la suivante arrive. Vous croyez vraiment que vous aurez le temps d'attendre une hypoth&#233;tique fiabilit&#233; des nouveaux produits ?
> Quand Dell, HP, IBM.... sortent des machines avec les nouveaux procs, vous croyez que les clients se posent ce genre de questions ?
> L'Imac 24", c'est quoi ? un Core 2 avec un &#233;cran plus grand. Quelle r&#233;volution
> ...




Je fais un copier coller d'un message sur l'autre discussion iMac 24" et photographes :


On &#233;vite de citer un message en le copiant/collant. Utilise un lien, merci

le lien


----------



## oliveg4 (30 Octobre 2006)

girafe a dit:


> VITE   FAIS UNE TOF !!!!!
> 
> sors le fish eye!



Voilà...;-)


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Octobre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> Voil&#224;...;-)




48" c'est en diagonale  et il faudrait 4 &#233;crans 

Fin de la parenth&#232;se.


----------



## Lizandre (30 Octobre 2006)

bugs974 a dit:


> J'ai bien un _"GZZZzz"_ dans l'angle droit supérieur de l'écran, mais uniquement lorsque j'y colle l'oreille.... A distance normale, environ 30cm, le bruit de cet iMac se réduit à un souffle continu et constant, audible uniquement si la pièce est complètement silencieuse.



A force de lire ces messages relatifs au bruit, j'ai collé mon oreille sur le coin supérieur droit de l'iMac ce matin (supérieur droit, vu de dos). Alors, effectivement, il y a un BZZZZ qui perdure même l'ordinateur éteint.

Mais bon, faut y coller l'oreille ou être à moins de 20 cm dans une pièce silencieuse... bref, j'appelle pas ça du bruit.

(P.S. un transfo fait du bruit -une vibration, un grésillement- du fait de la fréquence du courant qui y circule, et le transfo de l'iMac est intégré à la machine.)


----------



## kiks (30 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> A force de lire ces messages relatifs au bruit, j'ai collé mon oreille sur le coin supérieur droit de l'iMac ce matin (supérieur droit, vu de dos). Alors, effectivement, il y a un BZZZZ qui perdure même l'ordinateur éteint.
> 
> Mais bon, faut y coller l'oreille ou être à moins de 20 cm dans une pièce silencieuse... bref, j'appelle pas ça du bruit.
> 
> (P.S. un transfo fait du bruit -une vibration, un grésillement- du fait de la fréquence du courant qui y circule, et le transfo de l'iMac est intégré à la machine.)



Hé bien voilà,

C'est tout ce que j'attends de savoir quand je poste sur le sujet 

Simplement savoir si  mon imac est un cas isolé ou bien si cela se retrouve chez plusieurs possesseurs de l'imac 24"
Cela sert à informer et à être rassurer.
Et pour en arriver là,il a fallut accepter beaucoup d'insinuations et autres remarques, (de la part de non possesseurs de l'imac,en plus)qui sont totalement inutiles.

Désolé je suis HS,je sais,mais ça fait du bien de pouvoir le dire


----------



## Lizandre (30 Octobre 2006)

Certes, mais en m&#234;me temps, je n'aurais jamais spontan&#233;ment coll&#233; mon oreille sur mon ordinateur pour v&#233;rifier s'il &#233;met ou pas un bruit inaudible en conditions d'utilisation habituelles (bruit normal dans un appartement urbain, &#224; 50 cm de l'&#233;cran, etc.).

Alors, oui, ce matin, personne dans la rue, pas un bruit dans l'appart, je prends quelque chose qui &#233;tait pos&#233; juste derri&#232;re le mac : j'entends le ronronnement et je v&#233;rifie d'o&#249; il vient. Mais c'est la premi&#232;re fois en 1 mois que je l'entendais !

Et &#231;a ne va pas me traumatiser plus que &#231;a =)


----------



## boubouh (30 Octobre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> [...] Tout ça pour dire que tous les iMac 24' ne sont pas à problèmes. En tout cas bon courage à ceux qui ont rencontré quelques soucis, en espérant que vous puissez profiter rapidement et pleinement de cette jolie bestiole!



Merci, et c'est plutôt rassurant de lire ça.

_Suite de mes formidables aventures :_
Le SAV de l'_AppleStore_ est aussi compréhensif et très honnête que je suis moi-même patient :king: . Ils se confondent donc en excuses et vont récupérer le 3ème iMac avant de m'en envoyer un 4ème. Si vous suivez encore :rateau: , ça veut dire qu'en attendant je garde le second qui, en somme, est encore celui qui a le moins de problèmes. La fille du service technique m'a dit (mais je garde en tête qu'officiellement Apple applique la niveau II de la norme ISO appliquée aux dalles LCD) qu'en dehors du problème de grésillement, même les 2 pixels défectueux de cette machine (contre 10 et 30 pour la 1ère et la 3ème) était de trop pour une machine de ce standing.
J'apprécie.


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Certes, mais en même temps, je n'aurais jamais spontanément collé mon oreille sur mon ordinateur pour vérifier s'il émet ou pas un bruit inaudible en conditions d'utilisation habituelles (bruit normal dans un appartement urbain, à 50 cm de l'écran, etc.).
> 
> Alors, oui, ce matin, personne dans la rue, pas un bruit dans l'appart, je prends quelque chose qui était posé juste derrière le mac : j'entends le ronronnement et je vérifie d'où il vient. Mais c'est la première fois en 1 mois que je l'entendais !
> 
> Et ça ne va pas me traumatiser plus que ça =)



et ce n'est pas si choquant que cela. Aujourd'hui toutes les machines personnelles(hors portables) restent alimentés pour gérer certains d'événement.
Si il n'y avait rien qui n'était alimenté lorsque le mac est éteint, comme ferait-il pour pouvoir démarrer a une heure particulière? he bein il doit soit utiliser une pile interne ou utiliser l'alimentation externe ou les deux.

là ou ca deviendrait inquiétant c'est que le bruit soit audible en étant relativement éloigner(30cm et plus). tient je testerais ce soir le mien.


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> Merci, et c'est plutôt rassurant de lire ça.
> 
> _Suite de mes formidables aventures :_
> Le SAV de l'_AppleStore_ est aussi compréhensif et très honnête que je suis moi-même patient :king: . Ils se confondent donc en excuses et vont récupérer le 3ème iMac avant de m'en envoyer un 4ème. Si vous suivez encore :rateau: , ça veut dire qu'en attendant je garde le second qui, en somme, est encore celui qui a le moins de problèmes. La fille du service technique m'a dit qu'en dehors du problème de grésillement, même les 2 pixels défectueux de cette machine (contre 10 et 30 pour la 1ère et la 3ème) était de trop pour une machine de ce standing.
> J'apprécie.



c'est bien de tomber sur des personnes de ce genre en SAV. c'est tellement mieux, et l'attente est plus supportable que lorsque tu as en face de toi un mur de mérpis comme on peut le voir un peu partout.


----------



## boubouh (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est bien de tomber sur des personnes de ce genre en SAV. c'est tellement mieux, et l'attente est plus supportable que lorsque tu as en face de toi un mur de mérpis comme on peut le voir un peu partout.



C'est clair !  Et puis le fait de pouvoir garder une machine chez soi (je ne la renvoie qu'après réception de celle de remplacement) rend la procédure très confortable.

Aujourd'hui je suis expert dans le transfert de données  :
-Nouvel iMac en mode cible, puis une p'tite copie bootable via Tri-BACKUP et hop, le tour est joué.


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

boubouh a dit:


> C'est clair !  Et puis le fait de pouvoir garder une machine chez soi (je ne la renvoie qu'après réception de celle de remplacement) rend la procédure très confortable.
> 
> Aujourd'hui je suis expert dans le transfert de données  :
> -Nouvel iMac en mode cible, puis une p'tite copie bootable via Tri-BACKUP et hop, le tour est joué.



ou même l'assistant de migration de préférence de mac os, devrait suffire non?


----------



## boubouh (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ou m&#234;me l'assistant de migration de pr&#233;f&#233;rence de mac os, devrait suffire non?




Bah non, parce qu'&#224; moins que je me trompe cet assistant g&#232;re le transfert de donn&#233;es au niveau utilisateurs mais pas au niveau syst&#232;me. Les r&#232;gles de _firewall_ sont-elles transmises ? Et toutes les applications ? Et les _plugins_ ou _Preference Panes_ g&#233;n&#233;raux ?
Et puis il faut remettre &#224; jour le syst&#232;me, etc... Je pr&#233;f&#232;re donc une copie brute et totale du disque dur. C'est hyper facile avec les bons outils, il ne reste ensuite plus qu'&#224; r&#233;gler l'heure, et effectuer les tr&#232;s peu nombreux r&#233;glages m&#233;moris&#233;s dans la m&#233;moire interne du Mac. C'est beaucoup plus simple pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer enti&#232;rement son syst&#232;me.


----------



## Gabone (2 Novembre 2006)

Les machines sont, elle teste en sortie de chaîne, on peut se poser la question avec 30 pixels défectueux et le nombreux de machine remplacée par personne. Je commence vraiment à me poser la question sur la qualité Appel ?


----------



## AlexZen (2 Novembre 2006)

Je suis un peu de cet avis &#233;galement ... j'espere qu'ils vont tout faire pour renverser la balance, ceci dit il faut bien avoir en tete que les posts sur Internet sont tjs de l'ordre du probleme, rares sont les personnes qui viennent poster pour dire que tout va bien ...


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

AlexZen a dit:


> Je suis un peu de cet avis également ... j'espere qu'ils vont tout faire pour renverser la balance, ceci dit il faut bien avoir en tete que les posts sur Internet sont tjs de l'ordre du probleme, rares sont les personnes qui viennent poster pour dire que tout va bien ...



elles sont rares, mais cela existent quand même un peu. 

faut voir aussi que lorsqu'il y a un problème chez apple, ça a vite fait le tour de la terre. 

une chose est sûr il n'est pas possible de faire etude fiable sur les problèmes des machines, on manque toujours des données, on peut au mieux faire des estimations(encore faut il que l'échantillon soit suffisamment conséquent)

je pense que le mieux est de pouvoir se faire une idée en utilisant l'ordinateur que l'on souhaite et de recouper ses impressions avec des forums(tout en gardant un certain recul, ce qui n'est pas toujours simple).


----------



## Danilo (3 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens d'acheter un Imac 24'' 2,16, 7300 GT.
Pas de problème dans les coins de l'écran, pas de soucis de pixel mais effectivement un léger bruit qui apparait lorque je baisse la luminosité. 
Le bruit n'est pas trés génant car assez discret. Ceci dit y t'il un risque de panne du a ce bruit ?
En revanche ma grosse déception est du au lissage des polices.
Pour un ordianteur de ce prix (2000 euros) avec un tel écran je suis déçu que sous xpress 6 (je suis graphiste) l'affiche soit aussi dégueulasse.
Je possède un Power PC G4 sur mon lieu de travail branché sur un écran LaCie 21'' et l'affichage est clean. A quoi est du cet affichage baveux, imprécis et pas fiable du tout sur le IMac ? j'ai bien réglé le lissage des polices, et je trouve que la carte graphique est tout de même correcte. Peut etre pas suffisamment pour une dalle de cette taille ?
Il est vrai aussi que sur le web les polices bavent un peu.
En résumé, la bête est belle, l'écran impressionant, le gain de place formidable mais l'affichage bof bof, même en ouvrant une pauvre video sur quick time, ça lag et ce n'est pas de très bonne qualité. Pour les DVD RAS.
Quelqu'un peut il m'en dire un peu plus sur l'affichage de cet Imac, faut il que je prenne une meilleur carte graphique ? Quel autre Mac peut convenir pour la PAO et pensez vous que je dois le changer ou me faire rembourser pour acheter autre chose ?
Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac mardi dernier donc possibilité de remboursement
Merci


----------



## MamaCass (3 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenu Danilo 

Si l'&#233;cran ne convient pas et c'est vraiment tr&#232;s important dans ton boulot (j'&#233;tais infographiste) tu peux te tourner vers le macpro (2129 euros en config de base avec 1 giga de ram) c'est plus cher car il faut acheter l'&#233;cran mais au moins tu pourras vraiment choisir un &#233;cran de qualit&#233;


----------



## Danilo (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci MamaCass
mais que chosir comme écran, les LCD me font peur j'ai comme l'impression que rien ne vaut un bon vieil écran cathodique seul inconvénient 40 cm de profondeur!
Si tu as des tuyaux sur un bon écran LCD FIABLE merci d'avance.
Quel dommage ce IMac est magnifique et il vrai que c'est difficil de s'en séparer. 
N'ya t'il pas un logiciel comme ATN sur mac OS 9 qui pourrait améliorer le rendu des polices sur mac OS X. J'ai essayé Suitcase mais pas de lissage en plus

J'ai encore 10 jours pour trouver un remplaçant au 24'' en attendant je continue à le tester
Que pensez-vous du 20'' ? plus petit mais apparemment plus compétent


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> Merci MamaCass
> mais que chosir comme écran, les LCD me font peur j'ai comme l'impression que rien ne vaut un bon vieil écran cathodique seul inconvénient 40 cm de profondeur!
> Si tu as des tuyaux sur un bon écran LCD FIABLE merci d'avance.
> Quel dommage ce IMac est magnifique et il vrai que c'est difficil de s'en séparer.
> ...



je ne connais pas les besoins du métiers infographiste et encore moins l'imac 24". Mais je serais du même avis de mamacass, si ce dernier ne te convient pas, renvoie le et change d'ordinateur. As tu regarder l'imac 24" en vrai avant de la commander? Je pense que pour le prochains ordi/écran, il vaudrait mieux que tu aille voir toi même l'écran, ce serait plus sûr, je pense.


----------



## MamaCass (3 Novembre 2006)

Apparement l'&#233;cran du iMac 20 pouces est de meilleur qualit&#233;, cependant, je ne sais pas si se sont mes yeux ou pas, mais j'en ai test&#233; un dans un apple center, et j'ai pas trouv&#233; l'affichage tr&#232;s net, comme si un voile parcourait l'&#233;cran.

Je le rappelle ce n'est que mon avis.

C'est pour cela que je me tourne (entre autre) vers un macpro.

Pour les &#233;crans, il y a bien s&#251;r les &#233;crans Apple sinon un sujet a &#233;t&#233; ouvert ici

et aussi un autre ici pour un graphiste qui cherche le mac id&#233;al


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Novembre 2006)

Une question stupide... Désolé par avance. Quelqu'un qui ne fréquente pas macgé a-t-il déjà eu ce genre de problèmes avec iMac24" ou il s'agit d'une psychose macgéenne ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas mal de personnes qui ont rencontr&#233;s ces probl&#232;mes mais beaucoup, satisfait de leur iMac 24, ne se sont pas manifest&#233;s, on vient sur un forum pour r&#226;ler.

Le mieux serait un sondange, sur la page d'accueil de macg&#233;


----------



## divoli (4 Novembre 2006)

Et franchement, tu crois que quelqu'un qui ne fréquente pas MacGé va pouvoir te répondre, sur MacGé justement ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

Y'a pas mal de macusers, qui je pense, viennent voir les news sur macg&#233;, mais ne vont pas forcement sur les forums, comme je l'ai fait pendant un certain temps d'ailleurs 
Tu ne penses pas ?


----------



## divoli (4 Novembre 2006)

Mais ceux qui ne viennent pas sur les forums ne pourront pas lui répondre...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

En fait je parlais d'un songage comme il y en a souvent sur la page d'accueil de macg&#233;, ici par exemple, les supports de sauvegardes


----------



## patricks (4 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a raison c'est le seul moyen d'être fixé...arrêter je commence à avoir peur de recevoir le mien


----------



## divoli (4 Novembre 2006)

patricks a dit:


> MamaCass a raison c'est le seul moyen d'être fixé...arrêter je commence à avoir peur de recevoir le mien



T'inquiètes pas. MamaCass a raison; ce sont surtout les mécontents qui viennent sur le forum pour râler...


----------



## MamaCass (4 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;tes pas. MamaCass a raison; ce sont surtout les m&#233;contents qui viennent sur le forum pour r&#226;ler...



@Divoli : Ravie que l'on se comprenne 

@Patricks : don't worry, be happy


----------



## urgo94 (4 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> T'inquiètes pas. MamaCass a raison; ce sont surtout les mécontents qui viennent sur le forum pour râler...




Il faut arreter de croire que les gens ne viennent que pour se plaindre et raler sur les forums.Ils viennent pour s'informer et informer les autres aussi se tenir au courant des dernieres infos concernant le matos,justement pour eviter d'avoir a raler ensuite sur un achat raté par exemple.Les forums sont surtout une mine d'infos pour tous.
Bon,ceci dit,il est vrai que ça rale aussi,c'est humain et il n'y a qu'a voir le nombre de Modos sur MacGé pour s'enrendre compte.


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Novembre 2006)

Vous avez tous plus ou moins raison. Les gens viennent ici pour toutes sortes de raison et c'est vrai que macG est une vraie mine d'info 

Celà dit, le forum "Mac de bureau" est un forum "technique" essentiellement destiné à aider ceux qui ont des problèmes, il est donc normal que la majorité des fils ouverts ici le soient par des gens ayant un souci. J'en connait peu qui vont ouvrir un fil "Mon iMac 24" marche du tonnerre, que faire?" 

Voilà, il faut raison garder et ne pas céder à la panique...

Bonne journée


----------



## Pulko (4 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai officiellement switché jeudi dernier en faisant l'acquisition d'un iMac 24".
Pour tout vous avouez, j'ai commencé a consulter votre forum quelques jours après avoir effectué ma commande, et, les impressions laissées sur cette machine ont bien failli avoir raison de moi, me faire décrocher mon téléphone et annuler ma commande.
Finalement, j'ai préféré patienter et juger de la situation moi-même. J'ai eu raison.
Aucun problème !!! Pas de pixel mort, pas de bruit quand on baisse la luminosité de l'écran ( que je ne trouve pas aussi choquante que certains - et je suis moi-même graphiste )
Pas de bruit tout court d'ailleurs, absolument silencieux .

Le seul petit défaut que j'ai remarqué est que l'écran et un tout petit plus foncé ( rosé ?? ) sur les côtés, mais franchement, c'est n'est pas plus dérangeant que ça, il faut relativiser !
Je pense même que si je n'avais pas lu le problème sur le forum, il m'aurait fallu plusieurs semaines pour le remarquer.

Voilà, en espérant avoir un peu tordu le cou a toutes les impressions négatives qui perdurent sur cette machine.
Si certains hésitent a commander, je leur conseille de passer commande tout de suite ! C'est vraiment un excellent produit !

A bientôt,

P.


----------



## ojam (4 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,
et bien moi j'ai un imac 24 de base depuis 8 jours et je n'ai aucuns des  défauts constatés sur ce forum. de plus je peux comparer à l'imac g5 20 pouce que j'ai gardé. les plus par rapport à mon ancienne machine, mis à part la taiile de l'écran qui sera  à mon avis un standard dans les années futures,sont le silence quasi total pour la première fois depuis le se 30
la réactivité, le seul bémol est à mon avis le finder qui pétouille sous intel ( j'ai aussi un macbook qui a le même souci ).voilà je suis à votre dispositions pour d'autres infos.


----------



## laurent_iMac (4 Novembre 2006)

Pulko a dit:


> Si certains h&#233;sitent a commander, je leur conseille de passer commande tout de suite ! C'est vraiment un excellent produit !
> P.



Moi m&#234;me je n'arr&#234;te pas de dire que c'est un excellent produit  

Tiens une id&#233;e : pourquoi ne pas cr&#233;er un fil de discussion sur ceux/celles qui sont heureux en m&#233;nage avec l'iMac 24' ?

Le seul souci dans le futur pour cette machine : comment la "dessosser" pour lui passer un coup de d&#233;poussierant ou simplement la customiser ?


----------



## urgo94 (4 Novembre 2006)

Comme dit laurent il y a bien un moment ou il va falloir penser au nettoyage,dépoussierage  et la comment faire? mon Imac 17 du mois d'Avril n'est pas encore concerné,mais ça va venir.


----------



## laurent_iMac (4 Novembre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Comme dit laurent il y a bien un moment ou il va falloir penser au nettoyage,dépoussierage  et la comment faire? mon Imac 17 du mois d'Avril n'est pas encore concerné,mais ça va venir.



Alors est ce du même tonneau qu'ici ?

En tout cas, pas encore prêt à oser le retourner (pour ce qui me concerne) le 24' et voir ce qu'il y à dedans


----------



## sbultez (4 Novembre 2006)

laurent_ibook a dit:


> Le seul souci dans le futur pour cette machine : comment la "dessosser" pour lui passer un coup de dépoussierant ou simplement la customiser ?



c'est super compliqué à l'intérieur !! ouverture par le bas via les vis.

C'est sur, je prendrai l'AppleCare, car il doit bien y avoir facilement 5 capteurs de température, trois ventilos, .... 

et pour l'iMac qui fait du bruit en haut a gauche, c'est normal, l'alimentation est juste en dessous...

pour ceux qui voient une lumière a coté de la pomme quand le mac est eteint, c'est onrmal, il y a 4 diodes de diagnostic en dessous ... donc quand c'est allumé, c'est que ça roule


----------



## peyret (4 Novembre 2006)

ojam a dit:


> bonjour,
> et bien moi j'ai un imac 24 de base depuis 8 jours et je n'ai aucuns des  défauts constatés sur ce forum. de plus je peux comparer à l'imac g5 20 pouce que j'ai gardé. les plus par rapport à mon ancienne machine, mis à part la taiile de l'écran qui sera  à mon avis un standard dans les années futures,sont le silence quasi total pour la première fois depuis le se 30
> la réactivité, le seul bémol est à mon avis le finder qui pétouille sous intel ( j'ai aussi un macbook qui a le même souci ).voilà je suis à votre dispositions pour d'autres infos.



RAS sur le notre.... un peu lumineux dans le noir (dans 6 ans, on pourra augmenter
la luminosité... contrairement à d'autres qui sont déjà à fond !). Un ré-étalonnage améliore
l'écran.

lp


----------



## tram (5 Novembre 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:


> C'est fou !!! 2000 voir 2500 quand même !, c'est pour beaucoup 1 mois de salaire.
> Faut mettre l'UFC Que choisir sur le coup.
> Ca me révolte.


*2* mois de salaire


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

Je vous soumet ce que je viens de remarquer sur un iMac 24 pouces :

me trouvant &#224; parcourir l'article "Une semaine &#224; la loupe", j'ai &#233;t&#233; amen&#233; a lire l'article traitant du  Media Cental.
J'utilisais la souris pour visualiser le bas de l'article. J'ai alors remarqu&#233; que des parties hautes du texte &#233;tait rogn&#233;.
Comme une image, vaut mieux qu'un long discours, voil&#224; ce que cela donne ...







J'ai pu recommencer l'op&#233;ration &#224; plusieurs reprises.
Alors, les possesseurs d'iMac 24' ou m&#234;me 20' et 17', avez vous d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; ce type d'affichage ?

PS : Je n'ai pas test&#233; sur d'autres sites vu l'heure, mais il semble que sur le site de MacG&#233; cela semble se r&#233;peter  Caract&#232;res typographiques trop petits ?

:modo: Il existe d&#233;j&#224; un fil intitul&#233; iMac 24" : retour d'exp&#233;rience, il est tout &#224; fait appropri&#233; pour poster ce message, je fusionne.


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

je n'ai pas remarqu&#233; un tel rognage de texte. Tu &#233;tais sur safari? Que donne le zoom de tiger? Qu'est-ce que ca donne sous FF/camimo?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2006)

Bon les gaziers, alors qui d'autres l'a re&#231;u ce bel imac ?  :love:

Je d&#233;place ton message dans ce fil car il &#233;tait HS dans celui ou tu as post&#233;


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je n'ai pas remarqué un tel rognage de texte. Tu étais sur safari? Que donne le zoom de tiger? Qu'est-ce que ca donne sous FF/camimo?




Je suis toujours sous Safari 
Pftt  
C'est le meilleur 
Non ?
En tout cas, j'ai pu répeter l'opération a plusieurs reprises. Et je me suis apercu que c'est en montant le texte doucement que cela soit avec la barre de défilement vertical ou avec la souris.
C'est le texte qui est sous la barre d'état qui est rogné à ce moment là. Mais je pense que cela agit suivant la typo employée. J'ai testé sur d'autres sites ayant une typo plus grosse, le "rognage" n'a pas lieu. 
Pour répondre a ta question sur le zoom avec Tiger : le souci disparait si je l'utilise. C'est à dire que l'affichage se fait correctement. La typo apparaissant complête.
Même chose aussi sous Firefox. Je viens de tester à l'instant en lisant cette news de MacGé. Il y a bien rognage. Mais je répéte c'est en faisant monter doucement le texte que ce "rognage" apparait avec la typo utilisée dans "Vos réactions". Etonnant non ?
Il serait intéressant de tester avec une page contenant la même typo utilisée que celle dans "Vos réactions".


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

en tout cas, sur mon imac, je n'ai pas ce rognage. c'est quand m&#234;me zarbi. Si je t'aidemand&#233; de tester sous FF, c'est pour voir le soucis venait de WebKit/safari ou de mac os X.


----------



## kiks (6 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

Pas de rognage pour moi,que ce soit avec safari ou firefox.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

kiks a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pas de rognage pour moi,que ce soit avec safari ou firefox.




Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Il n'y a que le mien qui fait cela
J'ai la main pas verte du tout 
J'empeche les typo de pousser normalement ? 

[HS]
Merci &#224; Benjamin d'avoir chang&#233; mon pseudo de laurent_iBook en laurent_iMac  
Smack bien baveux &#224; lui ... enfin de loin, de tr&#232;s loin m&#234;me


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Il n'y a que le mien qui fait cela
> J'ai la main pas verte du tout
> J'empeche les typo de pousser normalement ?
> ...



juste au cas où, crées toi un deuxième compte et test si tu as encore des problèmes de rognage.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> juste au cas où, crées toi un deuxième compte et test si tu as encore des problèmes de rognage.



J'y cours ................ Te tiens au courant


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> juste au cas où, crées toi un deuxième compte et test si tu as encore des problèmes de rognage.



Et ben non, ne le fais pas 
Dans cas là, je fais quoi :hosto: ?

- Je garde le nouveau compte ? 
- Je vais hurler tout nu  dans la nuit noire éclairée par la Lune ? 
- Je mange mon iMac ? 

(rayer la/les mentions inutiles)


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

laurent_iMac a dit:


> Et ben non, ne le fais pas
> Dans cas là, je fais quoi :hosto: ?
> 
> - Je garde le nouveau compte ?
> ...



Manger ton imac, heu si tu as un estomac solide pourquoi pas. mais ça fait cher le caviar. 

Si t'as envie te foutre la honte et attraper froid, tu peux aller crier. 

- Garder ton nouveau compte pourquoi pas. Mais l'idéale est de trouver la préférence qui fout le bazars sur ton compte principale.
essaie de déplacer sur ton bureau la préférence suivante : 
/Users/tonuser/Library/Preferences/com.apple.systemuiserver.plist
delogues toi et relogue toi, et resteste.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Manger ton imac, heu si tu as un estomac solide pourquoi pas. mais ça fait cher le caviar.
> 
> Si t'as envie te foutre la honte et attraper froid, tu peux aller crier.
> 
> ...



Bon pour le caviar, je patienterais et puis je n'aimes pas 
Pour la sortie tout nu dans la nuit noire ... je reste sous la couette 

Pour le reste ..... Sous Safari plus de souci, sous Firefox et ben cela continu 

Qué passa ?


----------



## robzebot (6 Novembre 2006)

Vide le cache. Celui des fontes aussi, avec OnyX.


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> Vide le cache. Celui des fontes aussi, avec OnyX.



Je teste cela demain, car maintenant dodo. Moi :bebe:


----------



## tino_ale (8 Novembre 2006)

Voilà voilà,

J'ai moi aussi pris possession de mon iMac 24"...
Je l'ai depuis une petite semaine, et le prend en main assez rapidement. Après une quinzaine d'année sous Windows, je ne suis pas déçu du voyage!!

Après toutes ces discutions sur les soucis de qualité sur les nouveaux iMac, j'ai constaté avec plaisir que mon iMac 24":
- ne produit aucun bourdonnement/sifflement variant avec la luminosité
- est extrèmement silencieux (de loin l'ordinateur le plus silencieux que j'ai jamais eut)... même en charge je n'ai pas constaté de hausse du bruit
- a une bonne pioche en terme d'écran. En oscultant l'écran avec des images 100% noire puis bleu puis vert puis rouge, j'ai réussi à trouver un sous-pixel bleu qui reste toujours éteint... Absolument indétectable à l'usage. Du reste, aucun pixel lumineux.

Je confirme les qualités déjà citées... Rapidité, puissance, son parfaitement utilisable (malgrès un manque évident de basses)...

Quand à sa hauteur, je suis certes grand mais elle ne me dérange absolument pas.

Vraiment très, très satisfait :rose: :rateau:   

Pourvu que ça dure!

Petite photo pour le plaisir...


----------



## robzebot (8 Novembre 2006)

Heureusement qu'il ne fait pas 1 cm de plus en hauteur, &#224; cause des trous dans le mur.

Grrr&#8230; ces souris&#8230; La mienne, apr&#232;s une semaine, elle ne d&#233;filait plus verticalement. Je l'ai d&#233;crass&#233;e, mais depuis quelques temps, elle ne d&#233;file plus du tout (horizonalement, oui, mais &#231;a ne sert pas tellement sur un 24"). C'est une vraie honte.


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Voilà voilà,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi pris possession de mon iMac 24"...
> Je l'ai depuis une petite semaine, et le prend en main assez rapidement. Après une quinzaine d'année sous Windows, je ne suis pas déçu du voyage!!
> ...



très jolie photo, content que tu sois content. 


robzebot a dit:


> Heureusement qu'il ne fait pas 1 cm de plus en hauteur, à cause des trous dans le mur.
> 
> Grrr ces souris La mienne, après une semaine, elle ne défilait plus verticalement. Je l'ai décrassée, mais depuis quelques temps, elle ne défile plus du tout (horizonalement, oui, mais ça ne sert pas tellement sur un 24"). C'est une vraie honte.


moi aussi, la bille de ma mighty a des ratés de ce genre.


----------



## Alex6 (8 Novembre 2006)

Ces rat&#233;s sur la mighty mouse sont connus.
Appelez Apple ils en enverrons une nouvelle, et quand ils en auront marre de changer la mighty mouse 3 ou 4 fois sous garantie, peut &#234;tre qu'ils penseront &#224; l'am&#233;liorer !


----------



## tino_ale (8 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sai pas si ça m'empêhera d'avoir de soucis avec la souris, mais je suis très pointilleux sur le fait d'avoir les mains propres quand j'utilise un ordinateur.

Une souris ou des touches grasses, je ne supporte pas!
Et celui ou celle qui touche à mon iMac après un bon croissant au beure... :afraid: :casse: :modo:


----------



## Alex6 (8 Novembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Je ne sai pas si ça m'empêhera d'avoir de soucis avec la souris, mais je suis très pointilleux sur le fait d'avoir les mains propres quand j'utilise un ordinateur.
> 
> Une souris ou des touches grasses, je ne supporte pas!
> Et celui ou celle qui touche à mon iMac après un bon croissant au beure... :afraid: :casse: :modo:




Tu sous entend que nous sommes tous des gros sales ?


----------



## tino_ale (8 Novembre 2006)

Alex6 a dit:


> Tu sous entend que nous sommes tous des gros sales ?



Loin de moi cette idée! Je ne me permettrais pas...


----------



## Danilo (9 Novembre 2006)

bonjour à tous
j'ai bien cherché et j'en ai trouvé un de pixel defectueu sur mon IMac 24'' flambant neuf !
Un pixel noir en bas à droite de l'écran. Est-ce grave docteur ?
Pour ce qui est de la luminosité, du bruit, de la puissance, RAS.
Je me demande seulement si je ne le changerais pas (etant donné que j'ai encore 5 jours pour utiliser le "satisfait ou rembourser" ou "échange") pour prendre un IMac 24'' avec la carte graphique 7600 au lieu de garder celui que j'ai avec la carte graphique de base.
Qu'est ce que ça change en terme d'affichage. Est ce vraiment différent ?
qu'en pensez-vous.
Cette carte graphique améliore t-elle l'affichage de l'OS ?
je sais que pour les jeux c'est mieux mais pour le reste est-ce vraiment plsu judicieux ?
Merci de vos réponse et de vos conseils

est-ce qu'une carte graphique à 256 au lieu de 128 améliore l'affichage d'une page web par exemple? 
désolé si mes questions sembles stupides; mais c'est qu'a 2000 euros la bécane vaut mieux être sure
Merci


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> est-ce qu'une carte graphique à 256 au lieu de 128 améliore l'affichage d'une page web par exemple?
> désolé si mes questions sembles stupides; mais c'est qu'a 2000 euros la bécane vaut mieux être sure
> Merci


Je pense qu'en dehors du jeu, ça ne changera vraiment pas grand chose...


----------



## Danilo (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai que pour les jeux il n'u a pas photo mais sous photoshop ou Indesign une carte graphique de 256 au lieu de 128 n'améliore pas le rendu ?


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> C'est vrai que pour les jeux il n'u a pas photo mais sous photoshop ou Indesign une carte graphique de 256 au lieu de 128 n'améliore pas le rendu ?


Le rendu ? Non, aucune raison. Mais peut-être que les prochains OS auront besoin de beaucoup de mémoire video pour afficher une interface 3D avec pleins de fenêtre souvertes. Car pour le 2D, 128 doit-être largemenrt suffisant.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Novembre 2006)

Je dirais m&#234;me plus 32 mo suffisent pour du photophop illustrator, alors....


----------



## Danilo (9 Novembre 2006)

c'est bien vu !
c'est vrai que dans quelques temps les OS seront plus gourmands et qu'il vaut mieux partir tout de suite sur une carte graphique 256.
Du coup changer mon IMac actuel pour un nouveau avec une meilleur carte graphique demande une bonne semaine voire deux. Snif il va me manquer.
2g de Ram tout suite alors par la même occasion.
Au fait au sujet du pixel noir? est-ce un pixel mort ? est ce grave ?


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> c'est bien vu !
> c'est vrai que dans quelques temps les OS seront plus gourmands et qu'il vaut mieux partir tout de suite sur une carte graphique 256.
> Du coup changer mon IMac actuel pour un nouveau avec une meilleur carte graphique demande une bonne semaine voire deux. Snif il va me manquer.
> 2g de Ram tout suite alors par la même occasion.
> Au fait au sujet du pixel noir? est-ce un pixel mort ? est ce grave ?


Bon, ok, tu as envie de te faire plaisir, fais toi plaisir avec une nouvelle carte graphique.. mais pour moi, je préfèrerais mettre plus de mémoire vive en gonflant l'iMac à 4Go, plutot qu'avec une carte à 256 (bon, ok, ma carte graphique à 256Mo, mais c'est juste pour jouer... :rose: ).
Quand au pixel noir, c'est grave si cela te gêne... Sinon, ça peut-être aussi un problème à la revente. Essayes aussi de le masser doucement. Ca les réveille parfois 

@+


----------



## Danilo (9 Novembre 2006)

Ce faire plaisir 4go Là ça devient grossier ! 
Tu as raison, 256 et un peu plus de Ram on est quand même plus près des 3000 euros là j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis à ce prix là.
Merci pour te réponses.
@+


----------



## MamaCass (9 Novembre 2006)

Imac c'est 3 gigas max de ram il me semble


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2006)

Clair que quand on me masse j'dors pas


----------



## MamaCass (9 Novembre 2006)

SM, tu floodes encore, pas bein, pas bien   

 Moi non plus je dors pas ! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Novembre 2006)

:modo: attention les cartons rouges vont tomber si ça continue


----------



## tino_ale (9 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> Je me demande seulement si je ne le changerais pas (etant donn&#233; que j'ai encore 5 jours pour utiliser le "satisfait ou rembourser" ou "&#233;change") pour prendre un IMac 24'' avec la carte graphique 7600&#8230; au lieu de garder celui que j'ai avec la carte graphique de base.



Il aurait peut-&#234;tre fallu y penser avant non? "Satisfait ou rembourser"... oui oui je sais...

Mais bon si tout le monde commence &#224; utiliser le satisfait oui rembours&#233; pour essayer puis changer puis essayer puis changer... Ca devient n'importe quoi. Les gens ach&#232;te sans se poser des questions &#233;l&#233;mentaires :mouais:

Oui, bien s&#251;r, y'a le "satisfait ou rembours&#233;"... Allons y gaiement

:modo: Hors sujet


----------



## Danilo (9 Novembre 2006)

Eh oui, il ne faut pas se priver, m&#234;me profiter, abuser de la Fnac, de Darty et m&#234;me d'Apple. Voil&#224; ce que je pense. Beaucoup sont dans le doute, dans le tracas parce que leur machine a des probl&#232;mes. Entre les revendeurs qui donnent soit disant du neuf alors que &#231;a n'en est pas, des fabriquants qui fournissent des machines foireuses, les &#233;diteurs qui font des mises &#224; jour tous les 5 mois &#224; 500 euros et plus&#8230;(quark par exemple, avec des incompatibilit&#233; avec les pr&#233;cedentes versions en plus !) alors OUI, j'utilise et j'abuse du "satisfait ou rembours&#233;". 2000 euros c'est beaucoup d'argent, je vous rappelle que &#231;a represente 13000 francs. Je veux un ordinateur nickel. Si il faut que j'aille &#224; la Fnac 10 fois tampis. Je ne vais pas plaindre des groupes qui font des millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaire quand m&#234;me. &#224; la base je veux le changer parce que mon &#233;cran a un pixel mort&#8230; certe ce n'est pas la fin du monde mais au bout d'une semaine c'est emb&#234;tant. Ah, oui&#8230; pardon, j'aurais du payer 2500 euros tout de suite au lieu de tester une machine &#224; 2000 euros.
C'est vrai apr&#232;s tout. Que repr&#233;sente 500 euros&#8230; pas grand chose pour certains apparament.
Je suis na&#239;f, j'aurais du me renseigner ou savoir que 1go de Ram c'est peu ? je trouve &#231;a pas mal; Pas assez semble t'il pour supporter les logiciels et OS que l'on nous imposera dans quelques mois. &#231;a va vite, tr&#232;s, voir trop vite. 
Je profite juste de l'opportunit&#233; que ce pauvre petit magazin du nom de Fnac me propose. Les consommateurs ont des droits. Je les utilise. Le perdant dans l'histoire ce n'est certainement pas eux. Combien se sont fait entuber par leur contrat o&#249; il faut lire entre les lignes ? je ne leur ferai pas de cadeaux. 
J'en veux pour mon argent.
D&#233;sol&#233; de r&#233;pondre aussi sechement mais les droits sont l&#224;. Il faut s'en servir. pas de mauvaise conscience. 
Ah oui, le satisfait ou rembours&#233;. heureusement !

:modo: Hors sujet


----------



## laurent_iMac (9 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> Vide le cache. Celui des fontes aussi, avec OnyX.



Bon pas pu effectuer ces opérations plus tôt 
Donc résultat ... plus de polices "rognées 
Je respire


----------



## robzebot (10 Novembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Je ne sai pas si ça m'empêhera d'avoir de soucis avec la souris, mais je suis très pointilleux sur le fait d'avoir les mains propres quand j'utilise un ordinateur.
> 
> Une souris ou des touches grasses, je ne supporte pas!
> Et celui ou celle qui touche à mon iMac après un bon croissant au beure... :afraid: :casse: :modo:



On verra ça quand tu devras utiliser ta Mighty Mouse en pleine canicule (c'est à ce moment que je l'ai achetée). Les TOCs se soignent, la Mighty Mouse à peine.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

:modo: Ok on a compris pour la mighty mouse, il existe déjà pluieurs fils sur ce sujet. On revient au sujet de ce fil SVP


----------



## fredseg (10 Novembre 2006)

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; &#224; l'AS et &#224; l'A Care ce matin pour mon pb de bourdonnement avec la baisse de luminosit&#233;. Ma commande date du 07/10. Donc pas de prise en charge par l'AS, il faut que je montre ma machine dans un centre de r&#233;paration &#224; Toulouse (80 km de chez moi). Ca ne va pas &#234;tre simple.

Sinon la dame de l'A Care m'a dit que le pb est "inconnu", a essay&#233; de me faire "r&#233;initialiser la RAM" en utilisant une combinaison de touches au d&#233;marrage (qui n'a pas fonctionn&#233; car j'ai un clavier sans fil) et m'a sugg&#233;r&#233; d'acheter un Apple Care Protection Plan &#224; 209 EUR !

Quand je pense que je n'avais jamais eu de pb avec un PC depuis mon premier micro... qui d'ailleurs n'&#233;tais pas un PC mais... un Apple IIc ! 

J'ai aussi not&#233; que ce micro fait fonction de chauffage, l'&#233;cran &#233;met une douce chaleur rayonnante quand je suis devant. Je n'ose pas demander si c'est un bug ou une fonctionnalit&#233; ?

Bon sinon toujours pas d'autre probl&#232;me &#224; signaler, &#224; part ca c'est une excellente machine.

Fred


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

Tous les &#233;crans LCD d&#233;gagent de la chaleur, c'est bien connu


----------



## pickwick (10 Novembre 2006)

Le bourdonnement disparait si l'on utilise brightness Control pour diminuer la luminosité encore davantage.
A part cela mon imac  24 " 2,33 est PARFAIT.


----------



## patricks (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu cet après-midi mon nouvel iMac 24'' que j'utilise depuis 17.00 environ et quel bonheur  
Pas de pixels mort et l'écran est génial  pas de bruits non plus, il est même beaucoup plus silencieux que mon ancien iMac G5 iSight qui était déjà très silencieux.

Je suis HEUREUX


----------



## oliveg4 (10 Novembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Voilà voilà,
> J'ai moi aussi pris possession de mon iMac 24"...
> Petite photo pour le plaisir...



*Tiens sur ta photo on voit très nettement que tu as le même défaut de rétro éclairage que moi sur les côtés et en bas de l'écran.*

Pour la petite histoire, Apple va m'envoyer un 4ème (!!!) iMac 24" la semaine prochaine. Et c'est eux qui ont insisté pour me l'envoyer. Je vous dirai si celui-ci a encore des pb ou pas...(pour ceux qui n'auraient pas tout suivi, voir le tout premier article, en page 1)

Mais les gars du SAV m'ont répêté que ma machine ne devait pas présenter le moindre défaut pour répondre au standard de qualité exigé par Apple. Bien joué Apple, c'est plutôt appréciable comme réaction.


----------



## patricks (10 Novembre 2006)

oliveg4 a dit:


> *Tiens sur ta photo on voit très nettement que tu as le même défaut de rétro éclairage que moi sur les côtés et en bas de l'écran.*



je ne vois pas le défaut sur la photo, peux-tu préciser stp où exactement, merci


----------



## Tarul (10 Novembre 2006)

patricks a dit:


> je ne vois pas le défaut sur la photo, peux-tu préciser stp où exactement, merci



il parle du fait que l'écran soit plus sombre sur le bas et les coté de l'écran. Cela se voit surtout sur le bas, créant un dégradé. Je n'ai pas un tel dégradé sur mon imac 17", ni sur mon MBP.


----------



## patricks (10 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> il parle du fait que l'écran soit plus sombre sur le bas et les coté de l'écran. Cela se voit surtout sur le bas, créant un dégradé. Je n'ai pas un tel dégradé sur mon imac 17", ni sur mon MBP.




Ok merci ça ne m'avait pas frappé en regardant la photo mais quand tu le dis effectivement c'est vrai


----------



## Danilo (11 Novembre 2006)

Vous etes sur que cet aspect plus foncé en bas et sur les cötés ne vient pas du fond d'écran en lui même.
Parce que chez moi ça fait pareil mais lorque je change de fond d'écran il n'y a pas de différence entre le haut et le bas.


----------



## Danilo (11 Novembre 2006)

J'ai encore 4 jours pour changer mon Imac avec le "Satisfait ou rembourser". 
Si je retourne à la Fnac non satisfait il me font un avoir.
J'ai un pixel défectueux sur mon écran et possède un une garantie "0 pixel".
Que faire ?
Si je décide de faire jouer la garantie un technicien se déplace chez moi, il embarque le IMac, me le rend 2 jours plus tard avec une nouvelle dalle. 
Résultat je reste 2 jours sans IMac (c pas la fin du monde).
Si je fais jouer le "satisfait ou remboursé" j'ai un avoir, et dans la foulée je me disais que je peux acheter un nouvel IMac identique, et, si il est en stock, repartir dans la foulée avec une nouvelle machine.
donc, quelques heures d'attente + le fait de réemballer mon IMac actuel pour aller le rendre et revenir avec un nouveau carton a déballer.
Que me conseillez-vous ?
Changement de dalle, ce qui peut attendre d'ailleurs car la ggarantie O pixel est valable 1 ans (donc attendre un peu en attendant de voir si d'autres pixels défectueux apparaissent).
Ou alors,
me depecher et ramener mon IMac pour en avoir un autre, ce qui n'ecarte pas les soucis que vous évoquer dans le forum que je n'ai pas avec cette machine (bruit, luminosité,) que je pourrais avoir avec le nouveau.

Merci de vos conseils
Je ne sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Betty Boop (12 Novembre 2006)

pickwick a dit:


> Eh bien moi j'ai cet imac 24 pouces depuis 3 semaines et c'est le bonheur, il est parfait, silencieux, sans aucun pixel mort, la luminosit&#233; forte je la diminue avec Brightness Control, et tout va tr&#233;s bien.
> Bravo Apple et tant pis pour les grincheux de tous poils....



Moi aussi j'ai l'iMac 24" depuis une semaine, et c'est mon premier, j'ai tjrs eu des PC avant. J'en avais marre des tours qui font un bruit infernal, des fils sous le bureau etc.

Par contre, l'&#233;cran &#233;met un ronronnement qui tape sur le syst&#232;me apr&#232;s un certain temps, ce n'est pas le cas chez toi ? Je confesse que je travaille dessus 15 hrs par jour, d'o&#249; mon &#233;nervement apr&#232;s un certain temps. Je croyais en avoir fini avec les bruits permanents et je suis un peu d&#233;&#231;u.

Aussi, parfois il y a comme un clac &#233;lectrique (lorsque je sors la machine de veille par la t&#233;l&#233;commande parfois). 

Ce message et les suivants ne sont pas post&#233;s dans le bon fil, je d&#233;place.

Suis-je la seule ?


----------



## tino_ale (12 Novembre 2006)

Danilo a dit:


> Vous etes sur que cet aspect plus foncé en bas et sur les cötés ne vient pas du fond d'écran en lui même.
> Parce que chez moi ça fait pareil mais lorque je change de fond d'écran il n'y a pas de différence entre le haut et le bas.



*C'est absolument le cas. Le dégradé foncé que l'on voit avec ce fond d'écran est... justement dans le fond d'écran en lui-même.* En regardant correctement ma photo on voit que le dégradé ne concerne que le fond et ne touche pas la fenêtre ouverte qui s'étend pourtant sur une bonne hauteur.

J'ai essayé de mettre une couleur unie en fond d'écran, là aucun soucis, pas de dégradé.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, tu peux brancher un second moniteur sur le iMac, non ? 
Mais en tout cas si sur un ordi ou l'argument de vente est l'&#233;cran 24", la qualit&#233; de la dalle est m&#233;diocre, &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me pas tr&#232;s plaisir :sick:


----------



## Lizandre (13 Novembre 2006)

A force de vouloir trouver des d&#233;fauts, certains ne se rendent m&#234;me pas compte que les fonds d'&#233;cran livr&#233;s avec OSX ne sont pas uniformes&#8230;


----------



## robzebot (13 Novembre 2006)

Rien.


----------



## Lizandre (13 Novembre 2006)

Un clac ? Comme un disque dur qui se remet &#224; tourner ? Bon, sinon, faudrait quand m&#234;me pas oublier qu'il y a des ventilateurs, diverses pi&#232;ces m&#233;caniques en mouvement et &#233;lectriques l&#224; dedans.


----------



## Betty Boop (13 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Un clac ? Comme un disque dur qui se remet à tourner ? Bon, sinon, faudrait quand même pas oublier qu'il y a des ventilateurs, diverses pièces mécaniques en mouvement et électriques là dedans.



C'est vraiment un clac très sur, comme lorsque l'on appuie sur un interrupteur de lumière par ex....

Je surfe sur le site d'Apple depuis un certain temps pour trouver qui appeler mais leur site est merdique je trouve, on se ballade de lien en lien sans trouver ce qu'il faut... Enfin j'ai fini par mettre la main sur des numéros de tél. Je les contacterai demain.

J'ai lu un peu le forum sur l'iMac 24" et j'ai remarqué que plusieurs personnes se plaignaient du bruit que fait l'écran. C'est pour ça que je cherche à contacter Apple, pour voir si c'est normal. 

Merci


----------



## oliveg4 (15 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> A force de vouloir trouver des d&#233;fauts, certains ne se rendent m&#234;me pas compte que les fonds d'&#233;cran livr&#233;s avec OSX ne sont pas uniformes&#8230;



Sauf que toi tu n'as pas d'iMac 24 alors merci de ne pas juger les autres comme &#233;tant bigleux ou stupides...

Je viens de recevoir mon 4eme Imac 24 (!!!) et d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi, mais m&#234;me en fond uni, y'a une diff&#233;rence de r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage. Bon, la diff&#233;rence est moins forte sur celui-ci que sur les 3 pr&#233;c&#233;dents (pour te dire que je cherche &#224; &#234;tre pr&#233;cis dans mes analyses...)

Concernant la dalle, le fait qu'on soit oblig&#233; d'utiliser un logiciel non-apple (Control Gamma) pour baisser la luminosit&#233; sans s'arracher les yeux est un d&#233;faut, et le fait que l'alimentation ronronne lorsqu'on baisse la luminosit&#233; en est un autre.

Si le SAV Apple m'envoie 4 machines, c'est bien que ce pb est reconnu par Apple et r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; chez eux. Alors merci de respecter un peu les utilisateurs du forum...

*Pour ceux qui suivaient ce topic depuis le d&#233;but :*

Le 4&#232;me iMac a les m&#234;mes pb que les 3 autres mais en un peu moins accentu&#233;s. on peut parler de coup de bol, mais pas d'une solution r&#233;elle aux probl&#232;mes. la dalle reste moins uniforme que celle du 20", le bruit lorsqu'on baisse la luminosit&#233; est pr&#233;sent.

Pour info supp, celle-ci a un Core Duo au voltage plus faible que les autres (1,225 contre 1,32 et 1,28 pour les deux pr&#233;c&#233;dents).

Sinon, et pour rassurer d'&#233;ventuels ind&#233;cis, &#224; part ces soucis mineurs la machine est un vrai avion de chasse sur laquelle retouche photo (une fois l'&#233;cran r&#233;-&#233;talonn&#233 et montage vid&#233;o sont un vrai plaisir (plus que sur mon ancien G5 bi-pro 2x2,5) ! La taille de l'&#233;cran (malgr&#233; ses d&#233;fauts) est bien utile au quotidien. les CPU ne chauffent pas et les ventilos ne se d&#233;clenchent pas. A ce niveau, c'est parfait !

A vous de voir si vous conservez une machine qui ne r&#233;ponde qu'&#224; 95% au standard de qualit&#233; Apple ou s vous en demandez une qui soit &#224; 100%. Mais sinon, et pour me r&#233;p&#233;ter, c'est de la balle !


----------



## zoulou03200 (15 Novembre 2006)

Toujours aussi sympathique l'ambiance de ce forum.
Autrement, Oliveg4, tu n'as jamais essayé de chercher un constructeur qui fait des produits avec un standard de qualité qui te convienne ?
Non, je dis ça... c'est juste que 4 E/S c'est sûrement très amusant, mais ça fait peut être perdre UN PEU de temps. Cela dit, si ça te convient et que ça t'occupe, c'est l'essentiel...


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Novembre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Toujours aussi sympathique l'ambiance de ce forum.
> Autrement, Oliveg4, tu n'as jamais essay&#233; de chercher un constructeur qui fait des produits avec un standard de qualit&#233; qui te convienne ?
> Non, je dis &#231;a... c'est juste que 4 E/S c'est s&#251;rement tr&#232;s amusant, mais &#231;a fait peut &#234;tre perdre UN PEU de temps. Cela dit, si &#231;a te convient et que &#231;a t'occupe, c'est l'essentiel...



:modo: Merci de rester dans le sujet et en plus de lui apporter quelque chose. Sinon c'est du flood. Ici on parle du retour d'exp&#233;rience des posseurs d'IMac 24". Ce genre de message se fait par MP.


----------



## Lizandre (15 Novembre 2006)

Cher oliveG4, il se trouve que j'ai un iMac C2Duo 24", alors : prout! comme dirait mon jeune neveu... Sinon, pour revenir &#224; la discussion d'un autre fil, les personnes qui en sont &#224; plusieurs &#233;changes ont :
- vraiment mais vraiment pas de chance (10% de 10% de 10% de 10%...) ;
- des attentes et / ou des exigences hors normes ;
- une ou&#239;e et / ou une vue hors normes.

Ou alors Apple recycle les retours pour les &#233;changes, ce qui aurait pour effet d'accro&#238;tre consid&#233;rablement le risque de retrouver un mod&#232;le "insatisfaisant" lors des &#233;changes successifs.

Mais sinon, pour r&#233;pondre &#224; oliveG4, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais en lisant certains messages qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent, &#231;a donne quand m&#234;me furieusement l'impression que des gens n'avaient pas vu que les fonds d'&#233;cran ne sont pas uniformes.


----------



## tino_ale (15 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> Sinon, pour revenir à la discussion d'un autre fil, les personnes qui en sont à plusieurs échanges ont :
> - vraiment mais vraiment pas de chance (10% de 10% de 10% de 10%...) ;
> - des attentes et / ou des exigences hors normes ;
> - une ouïe et / ou une vue hors normes.
> ...


Je pense pareil. Je ne remet pas en cause les utilisateurs mécontents (même si ça reste une possibilité) mais il y a clairement quelque chose qui cloche. Ta dernière remarque expliquerais bien des choses, mais ce serait ...  :hein: :casse: :afraid:


----------



## saturnin (15 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas pour dire mais en même temps quand on investit dans une machine neuve je pense qu'on est en droit d'exiger la perfection, et je me dis d'autre part qu'apple n'aurait pas accepté 1, 2, 3... échanges s'il n'existait pas un souci.
C'est vraiment dommage car mis à part cela j'aurais très bien pu investir dedans, mais trop peur d'etre déçu maintenant.


----------



## oliveg4 (15 Novembre 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:


> Toujours aussi sympathique l'ambiance de ce forum.
> Autrement, Oliveg4, tu n'as jamais essay&#233; de chercher un constructeur qui fait des produits avec un standard de qualit&#233; qui te convienne ?
> Non, je dis &#231;a... c'est juste que 4 E/S c'est s&#251;rement tr&#232;s amusant, mais &#231;a fait peut &#234;tre perdre UN PEU de temps. Cela dit, si &#231;a te convient et que &#231;a t'occupe, c'est l'essentiel...



Sauf que c'est pas moi qui demande, c'est le SAV qui INSISTE pour m'envoyer ces machines. Ce qui m'a m&#234;me surpris... pas de bol, man...

Moi, je leur ai juste demand&#233; si c'&#233;tait normal, ils m'ont dit que non et que je devais avoir une machine parfaite correspondant au "standing" du 24" (je les cite).

Perso, j'aurai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; qu'ils me filent une extension de garantie sur l'alim de peur qu'elle l&#226;che ou sur la dalle plut&#244;t que m'envoyer 4 machines. Je suis pas actionnaire de TNT, moi...

En tout cas, je vais encore devoir les appeler au tel, perdre du temps avec cette histoire, alors crois-moi, &#231;a m'amuse pas du tout.


----------



## oliveg4 (15 Novembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> C'est pas pour dire mais en même temps quand on investit dans une machine neuve je pense qu'on est en droit d'exiger la perfection, et je me dis d'autre part qu'apple n'aurait pas accepté 1, 2, 3... échanges s'il n'existait pas un souci.
> C'est vraiment dommage car mis à part cela j'aurais très bien pu investir dedans, mais trop peur d'etre déçu maintenant.



Les gars du SAV disent globalement la même chose que toi.

Ceci dit, il s'agit de défauts réels mais qui permettent de travailler. Cette machine est vraiment productive, donc si tu es moins pointilleux que moi, tu peux foncer. Sinon, le 20" a une dalle parfaite, aucun pb d'alim et pour moins cher tu peux l'avoir avec le 500 Go de disque dur... A méditer...

Au cas où certains continueraient à croire que toutes les machines sont identiques, voici les valeurs relevées par Hardware monitor sur les deux iMac 24" que j'ai actuellement (1 de remplacement et celui d'origine).

je les ai démarré au même moment et ils ont effectué exactement la même chose pendant 15 minutes.
les températures sont différentes (très) et le valeur prévues par le constructeur concernant les ventilos sont différentes également.

Les valeurs de l'iMac 24" reçu en premier :







Les valeurs de l'iMac 24" reçu en aujourd'hui :






On voit que les CPU n'ont pas le même voltage. On voit sur le second que son ventilo est prévu pour monter à 1300 contre 1100 pour le premier et que de plus cet imac chauffe plus que l'autre. Pourtant, l'écran est globalement mieux et l'alim un poil (vraiment un poil) moins bruyante quand on baisse la luminosité. j'aurai bien gardé celui-là, mais s'il chauffe plus...

A force, c'est vrai qu'on ne sait plus trop quoi penser et qu'on va finir par tirer à pile ou face : un 20" ou un des deux iMac...

Et puis, bon, un ordi c'est qu'un outil, c'est pas comme choisir la femme de sa vie (ça j'ai trouvé ;-)


----------



## saturnin (15 Novembre 2006)

Non mais pour une telle machine tu as le droit d'etre pointilleux. Enfin au moins les mecs du SAV ont l'air compréhensifs.
Après pour les chiffres il nous faudrait quelqu'un qui sache les expliquer.


----------



## Lizandre (16 Novembre 2006)

OliveG4, tu commets une erreur : la consommation &#233;lectrique des processeurs modernes varie (ex.: d&#233;sactivation s&#233;lective de certaines unit&#233;s du processeur), s'adaptant &#224; leur charge de travail pour moduler la chaleur d&#233;gag&#233;e.

Ce n'est pas du tout anormal de constater des valeurs diff&#233;rentes pour certains param&#232;tres d&#232;s lors que les conditions ne sont pas strictement identiques.

Surtout lorsque les deux macs en question ne sont pas les m&#234;mes : le disque dur, par exemple, ne provient pas du m&#234;me fabricant. La seconde r&#233;f&#233;rence (ST...) ressemble furieusement au num&#233;ro de mod&#232;le d'un DD matsushita (m&#234;me structure de r&#233;f&#233;rence pour le DD matsushita de mon iMac 24"). D&#232;s lors, comment s'&#233;tonner que les valeurs mini-maxi de rotation du ventilateur du DD soient diff&#233;rentes ?

D&#233;sol&#233;, mais les conditions ne sont visiblement pas les m&#234;mes, cr&#233;dibilit&#233;, cr&#233;dibilit&#233;&#8230;

P.S. en m&#234;me temps, les mecs du SAV sont l&#224; pour fid&#233;liser le client, pas pour le rabrouer. Enfin, en toute logique commerciale


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> C'est pas pour dire mais en même temps quand on investit dans une machine neuve je pense qu'on est en droit d'exiger la perfection, et je me dis d'autre part qu'apple n'aurait pas accepté 1, 2, 3... échanges s'il n'existait pas un souci.
> C'est vraiment dommage car mis à part cela j'aurais très bien pu investir dedans, mais trop peur d'etre déçu maintenant.


Tu sais, tu as 15 jours pour te décider de garder ta machine, durant ces 15 jours tu as le droits de demander un échange en cas de pépin ou de te faire rembourser. Moi je vais utiliser ce droit pour mon MBP à cause d'un petit(mais génant) pépin wifi.



oliveg4 a dit:


> Sauf que c'est pas moi qui demande, c'est le SAV qui INSISTE pour m'envoyer ces machines. Ce qui m'a même surpris... pas de bol, man...
> 
> Moi, je leur ai juste demandé si c'était normal, ils m'ont dit que non et que je devais avoir une machine parfaite correspondant au "standing" du 24" (je les cite).
> 
> ...


On comprend que cela ne t'amuse pas. En tout cas, une chose est rassurante est d'entendre que apple dire que ce n'est pas normal, et que c'est machine doit être parfaite. mais Dommage que ça tombe sur toit à chaque. Car il semble qu'il y est des utilisateur content de cette machine



Lizandre a dit:


> P.S. en même temps, les mecs du SAV sont là pour fidéliser le client, pas pour le rabrouer. Enfin, en toute logique commerciale


Tu sais j'ai eut le sav d'acer, ben ils n'ont pas du tout fait ce qu'il fallait pour que je reste fidèle a leur machine(et à windows en passant). Ce qui peut paraître être le bon sens, n'est pas toujours pratiqué. 

En tout cas, oliveG4 je te souhaite vraiment que ton prochain imac t'apporte enfin pleinement satisfaction.


----------



## saturnin (18 Novembre 2006)

Mais petite question : si on n'est pas satisfait de sa machine dans les 15 jours apple depeche à ses frais tnt pour récupérer la machine?


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Mais petite question : si on n'est pas satisfait de sa machine dans les 15 jours apple depeche à ses frais tnt pour récupérer la machine?



heu ça, je ne sais pas, mais je le saurais lundi pour mon propre échange.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Novembre 2006)

je viens de le voir en vrai...il est MAGNIFIQUE !!! :love: super lumineux, &#233;normissime !!!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> je viens de le voir en vrai...il est MAGNIFIQUE !!! :love: super lumineux, énormissime !!!



La première fois que je l'ai vu (fnac de rennes) j'ai eu la meme réaction que toi


----------



## laurent_iMac (21 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> je viens de le voir en vrai...il est MAGNIFIQUE !!! :love: super lumineux, &#233;normissime !!!



Tu en doutais ?

Moi-m&#234;me quand j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; l'Apple Expo j'&#233;tais sur le cul en le voyant. Il &#233;tait beau. Il sentait le sable chaud. M&#234;me pas vu la belle blonde que se trouvait &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. Alors du coup, au bout de cinq minutes, j'ai &#233;t&#233; "cavaler" &#224; l'Apple Store en acheter un. Depuis ? Que du bonheur.

En tout cas, pour revenir &#224; l'Apple Expo, pas compris pourquoi Apple ne pr&#233;sentait qu'un seul &#233;cran 24'. Avec le monde autour, c'&#233;tait presque de la folie. Et c'&#233;tait normal, tellement il attire le regard.

[HS : Yep, je viens de passer le cap des 500 messages. Ouf cela a &#233;t&#233; dur    ]


----------



## ZePoupi (22 Novembre 2006)

Il est vrai qu'il est superbe, de mon c&#244;t&#233;, j'ai beaucoup de plaisir &#224; l'utiliser! &#231;a donne vraiment envie de bosser!  Par contre, je vais augmenter la RAM, car j'ai la config de base, qui me satisfait amplement, mais avec des applis comme Photoshop et Illustrator... Sinon, vraiment, superbe machine, du pur bonheur!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (22 Novembre 2006)

Juste une petite question : j'aimerai savoir pour ceux qui l'ont command&#233; dans un Apple Center, les d&#233;lais sont respect&#233;s ? 
Je demande &#231;a parce que j'ai command&#233; le mien il y a une semaine et le d&#233;lai qu'on m'a annonc&#233; est de maximum 2 semaines...
Je sais 2 semaines c'est rien, mais l&#224; j'en peux plus de mon windows... Et vous me faites carr&#233;ment baver avec vos commentaires... 
Aller siou plait, dites moi qu'il vont bient&#244;t me t&#233;l&#233;phoner pour me dire de passer le prendre !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oliveg4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Lizandre a dit:


> OliveG4, tu commets une erreur. Surtout lorsque les deux macs en question ne sont pas les mêmes : le disque dur, par exemple, ne provient pas du même fabricant. La seconde référence (ST...) ressemble furieusement au numéro de modèle d'un DD matsushita (même structure de référence pour le DD matsushita de mon iMac 24"). Dès lors, comment s'étonner que les valeurs mini-maxi de rotation du ventilateur du DD soient différentes ?
> Désolé, mais les conditions ne sont visiblement pas les mêmes, crédibilité, crédibilité



Bah, c'est pour ça que j'avias écrit ce post, pour montrer que les iMac n'étaient pas tous les mêmes...où est l'erreur ?
je me cite : 





			
				oliveg4 a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où certains continueraient à croire que toutes les machines sont identiques, voici les valeurs relevées par Hardware monitor sur les deux iMac 24" que j'ai actuellement (1 de remplacement et celui d'origine).



Sorry, man...mais y'a pas d'erreur sur ce coup, j'avais justement tiqué sur le fait que les machines ne soient pas les mêmes ;-)


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2006)

hier dans l'apple center ou j'ai vu la b&#234;te , ils attendaient une livraison dans une semaine, quinze jours....pour info


----------



## oliveg4 (22 Novembre 2006)

Fin de mes &#233;changes d'iMac :

Bon, suite &#224; l'arriv&#233;e de mon 4&#232;me (!) iMac, et constatant que le d&#233;faut d'alim &#233;tait toujours pr&#233;sent, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de garder l'iMac que j'avais et de stopper les frais. J'ai renvoy&#233; le dernier et je fais avec.

Le d&#233;faut ne me g&#232;ne pas plus que &#231;a, et je prendrai un AppleCAre au cas o&#249; l'alim aurait un soucis &#224; long terme.

Ce qui reste le plus fou dans cette histoire c'est que toutes les machines aient le m&#234;me souci, que le service technqiue consid&#232;re &#231;a comme un motif de retour, mais que rien n'ait chang&#233;... Ma foi, c'est le pb des fabrications industrielles &#224; grande &#233;chelle, le temps qu'ils &#233;coulent leur stock de composants...

Sinon, pour rassurer, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, l'iMac 24 est fabuleux. Il faut juste utiliser Control gama pour abaisser la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran (et laisser celle de l'&#233;cran &#224; fond pour ne pas avoir le ronronnement de l'alim). Quand au l&#233;ger manque d'niformit&#233; du r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage, je pense que le stock de dalles doit lui aussi &#234;tre important ;-) mais bien s&#251;r, &#231;a n'emp&#234;che pas de bossr...

J'ai vu que des iMac 24 (les "miens" ?) se trouvaient sur le refurb. Si les deux d&#233;fauts mineurs ne vous rebutent pas, profitez-en !


----------



## Ybryd (22 Novembre 2006)

Salut Oliveg4

J'ai un 24" et je pense faire comme toi, prendre l'AppleCare un peu + tard. 

En ce qui concerne ma machine, la première fois que je l'ai allumé, j'ai constaté que le rétro éclairage n'était pas uniforme mais apprès plusieurs e
heure d'utilisation (le temps de copier et installer mes données) plus de zone. Il faut croire qu'il avait besoin de se réveiller ! lol. C'est peut-être due à des conditions de stockage.

Pour les coins un peu plus sombres, le phénomène se produit lorsque je vien de l'allumer mais au bout de 2 minutes, tout est à la même luminosité. En revenche c'est vrai que c'est trop puissant, je ne passe pas par un soft j'ai réduit de moitié dans les prefs system, c'est vrai qu'il y a un bruit sourd qui surprend mais j'ai l'impression qu'a la longue il disparait. c'est peut-être moi qui m'y habitue !

Pour le bruit d'alimentation lorsque le mac est éteint, je l'ai moi aussi. Je m'en suis rendu compte en allant tripatouiller dans les cables par hasard et c'est vrai que ça m'a surpris. Comme déjà di auparavant sur ce forum, c'est vraiment très faible et quasiment inaudible à 50 cm du mac.

Je ne vais surtout pas renvoyer mon mac pour cette raison : mon ancien mac (un iMac G5 20" première génération) a subit (tenez vous bien) le changement de :
- dalle LCD (12 pixels de morts)
- superdrive (supports moteur desoudés)
2 mois plus tard (suite a un refus catégorique de démarrer) et un problème de rétro-éclairage :
- carte inverter
- carte mère (et donc processeur, carte vidéo, etc.)
- alimentation.

Au final, a part le DD et la carcasse rien d'origine ! La personne qui me l'a racheté a eu un mac quasiment neuf + 2 ans d'AppleCare !

Pour conclure, même si pour ce prix il faut que les clients soient exigeants, je ne le reverrais pas pour seulement ce défaut d'alimentation (surtout qu'il a mit 1 mois à arriver après la commande), il faut quand même admettre que c'est une super machine !

Bon courage


----------



## sofad (23 Novembre 2006)

heureux possesseur d'un imac 24" depuis hier, j'avoue que je suis assez impressioner par la taille de l'écran à coté de mon "petit" powerbook 15"
par contre comme cela a déjà été à de nombreuses reprises l'écran est vraiment très lumineux même avec la lum au plus bas
à part ca il tourne comme une horlage et est très agréable à utiliser
niveau bruit c'est le silence quasi total !!
juste un petit ronronnemet mais qui a déjà eu un ordi émettant 0db !!


----------



## pickwick (30 Novembre 2006)

Mais oui il est génial cet imac et trés silencieux, le ronronnement que l'on entend est du aux deux Core Duo qui font l'amour.... faut s'y faire


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2006)

Bon....ben il est l&#224; !!!!!!!!!  :love:  je ne r&#233;alise pas encore...!!! aucun bruits, du silence et de l'espace...:style: :king:


----------



## MamaCass (30 Novembre 2006)

Quel veinard, ouvre un post !! Allez !!!


----------



## wip (30 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> Bon....ben il est là !!!!!!!!!  :love:  je ne réalise pas encore...!!! aucun bruits, du silence et de l'espace...:style: :king:


 
Ca doit photographier sec là !!


----------



## jodimac (30 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir mon imac 24 (30/11)

et là quelle deception

Un bruit sourd continu tres genant et un bruit de grattage du disque dur comme au temps des vieux disques  .........

j'ai appelle le sav fnac un technicien doit me rappeller demain


----------



## tino_ale (30 Novembre 2006)

1. Pour ton bruit de fond continu, est-ce une sorte de grésillement? Est-ce que le bruit varie  en réglant la luminosité de l'écran? Si oui, consulte le sujet déjà ouvert. C'est un soucis apparemment relativement courant que d'autres ont rencontré ici.

2. Pour le bruit de disque dur... C'est plus délicat. Soit il y a un problème technique, une vrai défaillance qui produi un bruit anormal. Là, possibilité de sav. Soit c'est simplement que le disque dur n'est pas assez silencieux à ton gout, et là je ne vois pas ce qu'ils pourront faire pour toi. Et un échange ne règlera rien (c'est le cas où ton disque est normal).


----------



## jodimac (30 Novembre 2006)

Il ne semble pas que le bruit sourd varie en fonction de la luminosité 

Quand au disque dur ça fait des années que j'ai plus entendu un bruit pareil ni sur des pc au boulot ni sur mon g5


----------



## Mafsou (30 Novembre 2006)

Les deux bruits que tu décris sont étonnants. Le bruit de fonctionnement de l'iMac 24 est très faible, et celui du disque dur, certes audible comme tout HD, est somme toute assez discret...

Aurais tu un moyen de nous faire entendre tout ça? Genre via une petite vidéo avec ton appareil photo numérique.


----------



## jodimac (30 Novembre 2006)

je vais essayer mais c'est pas tres facile car le bruit HD n'est pas en permanence s'il n'y avait que ca ca irait mais le bruit sourd est tres penible


----------



## Inor (30 Novembre 2006)

jodimac a dit:


> je vais essayer mais c'est pas tres facile car le bruit HD n'est pas en permanence s'il n'y avait que ca ca irait mais le bruit sourd est tres penible



Bonsoir.

Sur mon iMac 24", le disque dur ne s'entend pas. Un murmure.
Il faut faire changer ton Mac.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Novembre 2006)

idem plus silencieux ya pas ... du velours ce 24":love:


----------



## tino_ale (30 Novembre 2006)

Sur mon iMac 24", le disque dur est clairement audible quand il "gratte", après c'est un son d'un niveau très raisonnable et pas du tout agressif ni soulant... Donc je suis plutôt content de l'entendre, ça me permet de savoir quand il est en forte activité et de lui laisser le temps de finir à peu près plutôt que d'ajouter des processus...

Quand au bruit constant et pénible, je ne peux que te conseiller d'en parler au sav avec le plus grand calme.

Petite question subsidiaire au sujet de l'activité du disque dur : est-il possible d'utiliser la diode blanche de power pour indique l'utilisation du disque? Un peu comme sur les PC, il y a toujours une diode pour ça... Personnellement je n'aime pas les PC jacky avec des diodes de partout, mais l'utilisation du disque je trouve ça vraiment utile.


----------



## jodimac (1 Décembre 2006)

Pour le sav pour le moment j'ai la garantie supplémentaire fnac (je l'ai pris car il me garantissait le remplacement dalle dès 1 pixel mort) un technicien doit me rappeller demain entre 18 et 19 h je verrais sa réaction sinon peut etre m'adresser directement a apple ?


----------



## Heidoji (1 Décembre 2006)

Quels sont les modeles de vos disques durs ? 250 / 500 / 750 Go  et la marque ?
Certaines marques de disques durs sont naturellement bruyantes !


----------



## jodimac (1 Décembre 2006)

ST3250824AS  Q :

  Capacité :	232.89 Go
  Modèle :	ST3250824AS  Q
  Révision :	3.BQH
  Numéro de série :	9ND09561
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui

voici les indications pour le disque dur


----------



## jodimac (1 Décembre 2006)

DU NEUF

Je viens d'avoir un technicien fnac au téléphone qui m'a tout de suite dit de ramener la machine pour echange

c'est peut-etre un probleme connu car il a vraiment pas trop cherché a comprendre


----------



## Mafsou (1 Décembre 2006)

Heidoji a dit:


> Quels sont les modeles de vos disques durs ? 250 / 500 / 750 Go  et la marque ?
> Certaines marques de disques durs sont naturellement bruyantes !



Perso c'est un Seagate en 250. On peut difficilement faire plus discret...


----------



## Alex6 (1 Décembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Petite question subsidiaire au sujet de l'activité du disque dur : est-il possible d'utiliser la diode blanche de power pour indique l'utilisation du disque? Un peu comme sur les PC, il y a toujours une diode pour ça... Personnellement je n'aime pas les PC jacky avec des diodes de partout, mais l'utilisation du disque je trouve ça vraiment utile.



Tu peux regarder du côté d'un petit logiciel qui s'appelle menumeters, qui affiche dans la barre deux petites diodes permettant de savoir quand le disque est en activité, lecture et écriture.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2006)

quel bonheur... :love: :style:


----------



## jodimac (2 Décembre 2006)

Bien

Finalement la fnac m'a changé mon imac 24 je trouve le nouveau moins bruyant et plus de bruit disque dur


----------



## Mafsou (2 Décembre 2006)

jodimac a dit:


> Bien
> 
> Finalement la fnac m'a changé mon imac 24 je trouve le nouveau moins bruyant et plus de bruit disque dur




Parfait! Satisfait de la bête maintenant? Impressions?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2006)

moins bryant..?...le mien et je crois d'autres utilisateurs aussi  est compl&#233;tement silencieux, c'est m&#234;me impressionnant, si tu n'es pas compl&#232;tement satisfait change le encore  as-tu fait les majs ? ya un truc dedans pour le ventilo


----------



## Inor (2 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> moins bryant..?...le mien et je crois d'autres utilisateurs aussi  est complétement silencieux, c'est même impressionnant, si tu n'es pas complètement satisfait change le encore  as-tu fait les majs ? ya un truc dedans pour le ventilo



Plus exactement, silencieux ( ou presque ) quand on fait face à l'écran.  
Un peu moins, il est vrai, quand on écoute, derrière l'écran.  
Mais, moi qui suis difficile, je ne me plainds pas. :love: 
Il faut faire la part des choses, objectivement mais savoir rester exigeant, à ce prix là !


----------



## IceandFire (2 Décembre 2006)

si je dis rien du tout, c'est rien du tout


----------



## jodimac (3 Décembre 2006)

Enfin bon y'a un léger bruit de fonctionnement en environnement totalement silencieux mais dès qu'il y a un peu de bruit ambiant c'est vrai qu'on ne l'entends plus. En tout cas rien à voir avec les ventilos de mon imac g5 qui s'affolent dès qu'on le chauffe un peu

Au niveau de l'ecran j'ai fait quelques ajustements avec gamma controle et je suis satisfait c'est vrai que c'est quelque chose mon 17 fait jouet à coté

Reactivité excellente de la vrai bombe ce core 2 duo juste sous office mais c'est normal rosetta et j'ai qu'1go de ram (purée 1go de ram mon premier mac avait un méga je crois)

Pour lire un dvd c'est le top une vraie télé

Globalement très content


----------



## angstrom (3 Décembre 2006)

désolé, mais pour mon imac 24,  c'est "aussi" bruyant.
L'ecran sans pixels morts,mais..  bruyant.... et je commence à comprendre le soir lorsque les sons ambiants s'estompent que ce "bourdonnement" est vraiment agacant... 
Déja que airport "cloue au sol" ce beau 24 pouces depuis la maj X.4.8
Un arriere gout d'insatisfaction pour ce prix.


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2006)

angstrom a dit:


> Déja que airport "cloue au sol" ce beau 24 pouces depuis la maj X.4.8
> Un arriere gout d'insatisfaction pour ce prix.



Apple viens de mettre ça en ligne


----------



## angstrom (3 Décembre 2006)

ben oui mais,  je ne suis pas en mode routeur, 
j'ai une connection airport  et imac mais elle est tres mauvaise
merci tout de meme


----------



## Lizandre (3 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a pourrait aider :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156682


----------



## dodobis (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour! 
Je constate que mon bel Imac Intel 24" tout neuf me donne, en débit wifi,  50% (450 Ko) de ce que m'offre mon petit Ibook 800 PPC de 2003 ou que m'offrait mon Imac PPC 20" de fin 2005 (825 Ko) et ce malgré les dernières màj (sécurité/firmware) Apple de Octobre-Novembre 2006.
J'ai désactivé la robustesse d'interférence sans résultat. Les mesures nombreuses que j'ai faites ont été réalisées au même endroit de mon appart. J'ai un routeur Asus.
Suis-je seul dans ce cas ?
Le processeur Intel est-il en cause ?
Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## jodimac (3 Décembre 2006)

A mon avis c'est un probleme de pilote pour les cartes qui sont dans le 24
Faut esperer qu'une mise à jour systeme resolve le problème


----------



## angstrom (3 Décembre 2006)

pourvu qu'une mise a jour resolve "LES" (bruit et airport) problemes


----------



## IceandFire (3 Décembre 2006)

vous avez pas eu de chance avec vos 24"...j'ai rien de tout &#231;a...bon courage


----------



## jodimac (4 Décembre 2006)

Concernant le bruit j'ai pu constater chez moi 2 choses :

1. Un bruit qu'on va appeller de fonctionnement normal qui est très peu audible en ambiance journée avec un environnement des bruits courants mais qu'on entend le soir quand tout est calme par contre dès que l'ecran se met en extinction d'activité quasiment plus de bruit

2.Un bruit lié à l'ecran ou la carte graphique, je ne sais pas, qui semble varier selon les imac. Le premier que j'avais (échangé à la fnac contre un autre) me semblait plus bruyant que le suivant

Le problème du bruit est également très subjectif d'ou la difficulté de juger. En tout cas je reste content de mon achat et je ne regrette pas les ventilos de mon imac g5  qui se déclenchaient dès que le proc était sollicité ( je restais d'ailleurs souvent en option proc reduite)


----------



## dodobis (5 Décembre 2006)

http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?p=221166#221166


----------



## welou (5 Décembre 2006)

Ca fait très longtemps qu'il n y a pas eu de mise à jour... a part pour la sécurité.


----------



## tino_ale (5 Décembre 2006)

dodobis a dit:


> http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?p=221166#221166



Bin zut alors, j'ai testé cette commande et le résultat c'est... mauvaise pioche!
Bon en même temps je n'utilise pas le Wifi sur mon iMac, mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas de RJ45... C'est bof!


----------



## Krounch (19 Décembre 2006)

J'ai lu pas mal de mails sur la situation des iMac 24 pouces. Je comprends que ça doit êtrre rageant d'être tombé sur une mauvaise machine.

Il y a en a malgré tout de bonnes. Depuis que j'ai reçu la mienne c'est carrèment le bonheur. Tout fonctionne à merveille (y compris l'Airport) et il n'y a aucune autre difficulté (écran, bourdonnement...).

Config:  iMac 2,33 GHz; 2 GO de RAM; DD 500 GO; GeForce 7600 avec 256 MO.


----------



## laurent_iMac (19 Décembre 2006)

tino_ale a dit:


> Bin zut alors, j'ai testé cette commande et le résultat c'est... mauvaise pioche!
> Bon en même temps je n'utilise pas le Wifi sur mon iMac, mais pour ceux qui n'ont pas de RJ45... C'est bof!



Pour ma part, le débit me semble correct même si il n'y a que trois barres sur l'indicateur Airport de l'iMac.
Cela ne m'ennuie pas que le "truc" que je télécharges prenne deux minutes à la place de 30 secondes. Comme je payes (car me trouvant en ADSL) un forfait mensuel, cela ne me dérange pas du tout. Cela me permet ainsi de faire autre chose pendant ce temps (donc je ne perds pas mon temps), et aussi d'apprendre d'être patient  (ce qui était déjà le cas).

Pour le reste l'iMac que j'ai en ma possession n'est que du bonheur pour moi. Je ne l'arrête jamais et il ne fait pas de bruit au risque de me répéter. Seul bémol : avec 2 Ghz de mémoire, les applications Fireworks et Dreamweaver "patinent" légérement au démarrage ainsi qu'à l'ouverture d'un gros fichier PNG (là c'est pour Fireworks). 

Sinon, cela fonctionne impeccablement. Et je suis fort étonné en lisant un article sur macge dont je n'ai plus le lien que les machines de première génération sont toujours sujettes à caution dans le fonctionnement par nombre d'utilisateurs, qui attendent avec impatience les revisions avant de les acquérir. Bien sûr, il arrive et les posts d'utilisateurs mécontents sont là pour le prouver, que des iMac 24 pouces ou autres ne fonctionnent pas de manière parfaite (bruit de ventilateurs, etc ...) ou se retrouvent avec des pixels deffectueux. Mais sur le nombre de machines vendues, combien sont deffectueuses ? Un certain pourcentage je dirais  Ok, mais par rapport à la masse de machines montées, expédiées et vendues dans le monde je suis sûr que cela est infime. Bon c'est vrai que cela n'est jamais infime pour celui ou celle qui achète une machine qui fonctionne pas comme il/elle le voudrait. Mais soyons indulgent quand même. Le principal étant qu'Apple prenne le souci en compte et remplace la machine deffectueuse. Pour le reste, il n'y a pas mort d'homme comme je dis ....


----------



## Claude number X (19 Décembre 2006)

Il est beau et je l'aime :love:  
A l'essai depuis samedi. Super confortable, pas de pixel mort. Pas tout à fait silencieux mais très discret.
J'apprécie pour l'instant sa luminosité sans programme tiers. Que voulez vous, en Bretagne une luminothérapie ca fait pas de mal en ce moment  

Le pourtour de l'image un peu plus sombre est présent également, mais je pense plus à un phénomène lié au bord noir qui capte la lumière en provenance de la dalle. Qu'importe, j'ai pas achetter un 24" pour bosser à 10 pixels du bord de la dalle :rateau:  et à part sur le fond d'écran bleu d'origine, je ne retrouve pas, ou peu, cet effet de masque sur d'autre fond, couleur, fenêtre, palette...

Ce qui m'embête un peu plus c'est la présence de lignes blanches d'une longueur de quelques pixels qui surgissent et filent vers la droite avant de disparaître. Elles apparaissent généralement à plusieurs en même temps pour disparaître un peu plus loin, 1 seconde plus tard.

Je l'ai surtout remarqué sur des pages Internet pour l'instant, peut-être également sur iTunes mais je n'en jurerais pas. Est-ce l'option 256 Mo de V-RAM ??? Je n'ai pas fait de MàJ Firmware. Si quelqu'un a une idée.

En tout cas, à part ce petit détail qui me stresse un peu, c'est une bécanne de rêve.

Photoshop CS1 n'est pas trop poussif malgré mais malheureux 1 Go de RAM.
J'attends de récupérer les MàJ UB de FCP et Logic Pro pour vraiment prendre mon pied


----------



## ZePoupi (20 Décembre 2006)

Le mien, je l'ai gonfl&#233; &#224; 2GB un mois apr&#232;s, et franchement, c'est une bombe!  Cette machine est vraiment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able pour bosser, la taille de la dalle est &#224; pleurer!  Bref, j'en suis tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s satisfait, bien plus encore!


----------



## Jack O'Neill (20 Décembre 2006)

Ben tout pareil pour moi,
une semaine dessus, et c'est que du bonheur ! Dire qu'il ne fait aucun bruit serait mentir, mais ça reste quand même hyper silencieux. 
Il faut vraiment se coller l'oreille dessus pour entendre effectivement un léger bourdonnement au niveau de la pomme. Mais bon, faut pas abuser non plus, à une distance raisonnable de l'écran, on entend quasiment rien du tout.

Pas de bord sombre pour moi, la dalle est parfaitement homogène, sans aucun pixel mort.
J'ai baissé la luminosité de moitié pour éviter de commander des yeux au Père Noël.

Côté Airport, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être mieux, mais je ne m'en plaint pas non plus : je capte 3 barres sur 4. Bon ok, à 1,50 mètres du routeur WiFi, je pourrais capter à fond... Mais bon, suffit de brancher un bon vieux RJ45 et ça arrangera définitivement le problème.

Côté perf, ben la rien à dire... C'est comme si le mec qui roule en Ferrari se plaignait de pas aller assez vite... Cette machine est une vraie bombe... Des jeux comme DOOM3 tourne nickel.
J'utilise aussi Maya pour faire de la 3D assez poussée, et il s'en sort pas mal du tout. Le démarrage est lent, on sent qu'il est pas du tout optimisé pour les Mac Intel. Mais ce qui compte le plus pour moi, c'est la vitesse de rendu, et de ce côté là, ça cartonne, donc, no problem...

Bon, je viens de lire un topic sur des DD de 24" qui lachent aux bout de quelques semaines, c'est vrai que ça fait flipper un p'tit peu, mais bon, j'ose espérer que ce n'est qu'un coup du mauvais sort...


----------



## J-M 94 (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Je suis en univers PC depuis toujours et j'ai craqué aussi devant la bête ! 
Je n'ai pas encore fait l'acquisition mais cela me tente... 
Les cartes graphiques 7300 GT ou 7600 GT sur l'imac 24 sont elles-équipées de ventilos ?:hein: 
Merci d'avance, J-M


----------



## Jack O'Neill (21 Décembre 2006)

J-M 94 a dit:


> Les cartes graphiques 7300 GT ou 7600 GT sur l'imac 24 sont elles-équipées de ventilos ?:hein:
> Merci d'avance, J-M



Je peux rien te garantir mais je pense que non...
Mais bon, perso, si tu as peur des surchauffes, tu n'as aucune crainte à avoir : En faisant tourner Maya à fond, la sonde de température indique 33° sous le capot, donc beaucoup de marge en perspective...

(Température relevé avec MiniStat2 version 1.88)

Ah, et bienvenue à toi J-M 94 !!!


----------



## J-M 94 (21 Décembre 2006)

*Imac 24/ Mac Pro* Mon coeur balance entre les deux systèmes ! 

Comment ne pas fondre devant le grand écran de l'imac avec ce côté tout en un ! 
Toutefois, la puissance du mac pro, son évolution ultérieure ne sont pas des 
critères à négliger... 

Qu'en est-il du bruit de fonctionnement ? 

Quelle carte graphique sachant que je me moque eperduement des jeux ! Seul les 
logiciels de retouche (photoshop, capture etc...) m'intéressent... 

Est-il possible de placer deux DD de 10000 tr/mn à bord du mac pro en raid O ? 

N'hésitez pas à me donner vos points de vue si vous utiliser l'imac 24 ou le 
mac pro ou mieux encore, les deux systèmes ! 

Merci d'avance, J-M


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Décembre 2006)

J-M 94 a dit:


> *Imac 24/ Mac Pro* Mon coeur balance entre les deux syst&#232;mes !
> 
> Comment ne pas fondre devant le grand &#233;cran de l'imac avec ce c&#244;t&#233; tout en un !
> Toutefois, la puissance du mac pro, son &#233;volution ult&#233;rieure ne sont pas des
> ...



:modo: Bonjour, ce fil est destin&#233; aux retours d'exp&#233;rience sur l'iMac 24" c'est &#224; dire &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; un iMac 24" et nous donnent leurs impressions... Si tu souhaites des conseils avant achat je te propose de poster dans le forum "Switch et conseils d'achat". Merci.


----------



## Lizandre (2 Janvier 2007)

Suite &#224; une autre discussion (verrouill&#233;e) sur la luminosit&#233; de l'&#233;cran du 24 o&#249; l'auteur &#233;voquait des probl&#232;mes de migraines, je me pose une question :

dans quel environnement lumineux utilisez vous cet &#233;cran ?

Son taux &#233;lev&#233; de contraste peut effectivement donner un mal de t&#234;te... si vous n'avez pas de sources lumineuses ad&#233;quates autour pour uniformiser le niveau de luminosit&#233; ambiante.

L'&#233;cran seul peut provoquer une fatigue oculaire rapide dans un environnement notablement moins &#233;clair&#233;, car l'oeil doit compenser cette source lumineuse intense avec des zones plus sombres tout autour.

On rajoute le lien &#224; la discussion ferm&#233;e


----------



## angstrom (2 Janvier 2007)

Voici un mois d'utilisation passé devant mon I 24  
D'abord, il y à ce bruit de bourdon, "proche" quand la luminosité est réglée à moitié. Le bourdon "s'éloigne" lorsque la luminosité est au maximum, mais ne disparait jamais completement.  
Indifférent en journée, ce grésillement peut devenir obsédant le soir lorsque les sons ambiants disparaissent. A utiliser plutôt avec Warcraft le soir que pour composer des vers en silence.
Beaucoup plus génant et totalement inadmissible, la réception airport clouée au sol sur cette machine. On peut relativiser si l'usage se limitte à un internet simple. Mais inutile de penser avoir une bonne, ou moyenne, vidéoconférence avec ichat à trois , voir à deux simplement. La connexion descend parfois en dessous des 200 kps sur cette machine  ce qui donne une idée de son débit en airport.
Pendant que le powerbook 1,6 me transmet la TV de free via airport, L'imac "cristalise" les écrans, figeant parfois, pixelisant souvent, impossible de regarder quoi que soit plus de cinq minutes dans ces conditions. Apple se moque de nous depuis pres de quatre mois que ce probleme est connu et reconnu   
Quand à la luminosité de son écran. Si au début elle m'a géné un peu, tres vite j'en ai apprecié la puissance. Plus besoin de froncer les yeux quand un rayon de soleil vient chatouiller la dalle. Pour ma part j'ai juste fait un profil avec eyeone photo , ce qui m'a reequilibré si besoin était la colorimetrie et surtout m'a baissé la luminosité générale la rendant tout à fait acceptable. Je retient aussi l'argument de l'equilibrage nescessaire entre lumiere ambiante et luminosité de la dalle employé plus haut. 

ps quelques bugs aussi, au sortir de la suspension d'activité le profil ecran colorsync saute et se bloque sur un autre obligeant a redemarrer.
Un delai parfois tres long pour reveiller la machine surtout lorsque qu'un disque externe firewire est branché.
Un seul ecran bleu en changeant d'utilisateur. 
et l'airport airport airport  
voila


----------



## wcf (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir, 
3eme edition pour mon message qui je l'espere sera, cette fois ci dans le bon forum et  à la bonne place....http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/wink.gif
Alors voilà je récapitule:
Habituée au CRT (j'avais un 19 pouce YYama) et habituée surtout à pouvoir changer le corps de la typo d'affichage sans flouter l'ecran, je viens tout juste de moderniser un peu mon équipement. J'ai donc opté pour l'imac 24 qui est vraiment une bete de course. Je n'ai a priori aucun probleme il marche du feux de dieu et dans le plus grand silence, j'ai juste baissé la luminosité au max. j'ai eu un petit probleme de depart avec l'airport et la livebox mais il a ete a ete reglé en reinitialisant ma livebox et je capte parfaitement avec 3 barres.
Le seul petit soucis que je rencontre est strictement perso et je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes étaient dans le meme cas. J'ai beaucoup de mal a m'habituer a cet ecran. et j'ai des nausées terribles au bout d'une demi heure.J'ai calculé la distance entre mes yeux et l'imac: 80 cm. plus prés...je bronze mais plus loin j'ai du mal a lire la typo d'affichage (et oui sur mon CRT j'etais en 1024x768) Alors c'est sur que passer en LCD demande un temps d'adaptation surtout quand il faut respecter la typo d'affichage par defaut?
Je cherche donc des temoignage de personne ayant eu ce petit désagrement en passant des ecran classqiues au LCD. En combien de temps vous etes vous habitué?
Cet ordi est vraiment genial ca serait dommage de retourner sur mon vieil ecran a cause d'un probleme comme ca (et oui il faut quand meme que je me remette rapido au boulot pour amortir le prix de la bête).
Merci d'avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

faut pas pousser non plus je suis sur un MBP C2D, qui a (a prioris) des problemes avec l'airport et celui ci (bien que, a mon avis bridé) sature au dela de la limite max de l'ADSL soit 2,4M/s (24M de Free)
apres, pour Bonjour, ca fait un peu juste, c'est sur 
(le streaming video marche par contre, tres bien  )


----------



## jodimac (3 Janvier 2007)

Concernant la carte wifi : J'ai installé vista en dual boot et là ma carte wifi fonctionne nettement mieux donc je pense que cela confirme la piste driver non optimisé

De plus vista me l'identifie en 801.n


----------



## YopSolo (5 Janvier 2007)

Ca fait maintenant 1 mois que j'ai switché sur un 24".
J'ai egalement un leger bruit sourd type bourdonnement qui devient genant le soir lorsque tout est calme. Je pense qu'il est apparu avec le temps; difficile à affirmer car il y a un mois j'etais encore sur un PC qui faisait un bruit de A380 au decollage :rateau: 

Par contre, ce bruit peut disparaitre apres un reboot de la machine...J'ai remarqué qu'il disparaissait aussi lorsque l'ecran s'eteind (lorsqu'on change de resolution ou pendant le demarrage de windows XP) par contre aucun changement d'intensite du bruit si je  change la luminosité de l'ecran (je l'ai mis le curseur au milieu). Il semble donc que ce soit lié à la carte graphique (contacter le SAV?)

J'ai egalement mis un isolant souple sous le pied de l'iMac car la table de bureau faisait caisse de resonnance et amplifiait le phenomène.

Je suis un peu decu par les performance de l'airport. Seulement une barette à 15m de la freebox là ou j'avais un signal exellent avec mon ancien PC.

A part ca, je suis plus que satisfait de cet iMac. Il comble tous mes désirs numériques  

Config : iMac 24", 2.16, 1Go, 7300GT 256


----------



## Lizandre (5 Janvier 2007)

YopSolo a dit:


> J'ai egalement un leger bruit sourd type bourdonnement qui devient genant le soir lorsque tout est calme.



Rôôô la laaa, paniquez pas les hypocondriaques ! Les bruits de turbine anormaux (qui ont peu exister sur certains iMac de précédentes générations) ne peuvent en aucun cas ressembler à un léger bordonnement perceptible en environnement silencieux...

Dans l'iMac, il y a des pièces mécaniques en mouvement : plusieurs ventilateurs, disque dur, mécanique optique.

Et certains composants électriques puevent produire un son en rapport direct avec la fréquence du courant électrique alternatif qui les anime (le transfo par exemple - il est DANS l'iMac).


----------



## YopSolo (5 Janvier 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Rôôô la laaa, paniquez pas les hypocondriaques ! Les bruits de turbine anormaux (qui ont peu exister sur certains iMac de précédentes générations) ne peuvent en aucun cas ressembler à un léger bordonnement perceptible en environnement silencieux...
> 
> Dans l'iMac, il y a des pièces mécaniques en mouvement : plusieurs ventilateurs, disque dur, mécanique optique.
> 
> Et certains composants électriques puevent produire un son en rapport direct avec la fréquence du courant électrique alternatif qui les anime (le transfo par exemple - il est DANS l'iMac).



Tu sais, je suis habitué au PC trés bruyant. Les multiples ventilo (alim, carte graphique, boitier, processeur) qui tournent a des vitesses folles, je connais et ce bruit est moins genant que celui que je decrit avec l'iMac.
Il s'agit d'un bruit sourd qui, meme si il n'est pas tres fort, est assez genant.
Apparement, j'ai reussi a l'eradiquer en mettant un petit morceau des petits morceaux de neoprene pour eviter l'effet caisse de resonance du bureau en bois massif.


----------



## htakuto (11 Janvier 2007)

Franchement je suis impressionné par cet I-mac. J'arrive difficelement à lui trouver des défauts. Comme il a été dit avant dans le topic l'écran est un peu trop lumineux, mais moi je me satisfait largement avec la luminosité baisser au max, et parcontre je n'entend pratiquement pas de bruit quand je baisse la luminosité à fond. Y'a juste aiport qui n'a QUE 4/5 alors que la box est à 3 mètres.
Sinon c'est le bonheur parfait, je suis un switcher et c'est mon tout premier mac. J'étais assez (fort) sur windows et de passer sur mac me fesait peur mais au final c'est tellement bien fouttu qu'en 1 journée j'avais l'impression de tout maitriser (juste l'impression).
'fin bref c est ................... vraiment bien.


----------



## Atlantique (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne vois aucun retour d'expérience sur le son de cet iMac
Je crois que les haut parleurs sont plus puissants que sur les autres iMacs
Mais suffisent ils à une utilisation multimédia ?
Sans demander un son surround pendant la lecture des DVD, la qualité reste-elle correcte ?
Qu'en est-il de la lecture sur iTunes ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sCRiTCh (14 Janvier 2007)

Atlantique a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne vois aucun retour d'expérience sur le son de cet iMac
> Je crois que les haut parleurs sont plus puissants que sur les autres iMacs
> ...



Concernant le son, franchement, je suis agréablement surpris par la puissance. Cela me convient largement, je n'ai même pas branché ma chaine hifi !
La qualité est également très correcte.
En gros, si c'est pour une pièce de la taille d'une chambre, c'est largement suffisant niveau puissance, tu pourras p'tet réussir à te péter les oreilles  .
Ensuite, les personnes qui ne savent que critiquer ou qui souhaitent s'en servir dans une soirée peuvent toujours le brancher sur une chaine hifi.

Le mieux pour toi est peut-être d'aller dans un apple center où il y a un iMac 24'' et de demander à tester (ou bien chez un pote MACeux !). Teste en restant devant l'écran car  forcément si tu te mets à 15m tu n'auras pas la même sensation  .

La lecture sur iTunes ? et bien que veux-tu savoir ??


----------



## Atlantique (14 Janvier 2007)

Sympa merci  

c'est juste l'utilisation que j'en ai
cinema et musique dans mon studio
pas de soirée dansante en vue

ps: itunes c'était pour écouter de la musique


----------



## Lizandre (14 Janvier 2007)

Le son est puissant, pas trop d&#233;gueu, mais faut &#234;tre honn&#234;te, la distortion est importante : rien &#224; voir avec une qualit&#233; audiophile.


----------



## sCRiTCh (14 Janvier 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Le son est puissant, pas trop dégueu, mais faut être honnête, la distortion est importante : rien à voir avec une qualité audiophile.



en résumé, à part si tu es ingénieur du son, ca le fait !


----------



## Mafsou (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour apporter mon expérience, je suis de mon côté incapable d'utiliser les hauts parleurs d'origine. Non, je ne suis pas ingénieur du son, mais un simple fana de musique. Je ne demande pas à un iMac d'arriver à la cheville d'un système audio, mais même ainsi, il est difficile de s'en contenter quand on apprécie la musique... Maintenant si c'est juste occasionnel ou si c'est pour écouter le son des vidéos de vacances, je comprends que ça puisse suffire.


----------



## jmcoudou (14 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont téléchargé Skype?
Existe t'il une version pour nous permettre une communication vidéo?:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: Merci!


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2007)

jmcoudou a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> Y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; Skype?
> Existe t'il une version pour nous permettre une communication vid&#233;o?:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: Merci!



Bonsoir, merci de commencer par faire une recherche et si besoin est de poster dans le bon forum.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Janvier 2007)

le 24" c'est du bonheur...:style: aucun prbs de rien aucuns bruits ni rien...tout marche nikel chrome   :love:


----------



## pelai (17 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerai bien savoir si il y a quelqu'un a reçu un Imac 24" en janvier. Si oui, est-ce qu'il est avec ou sans le/les bruits três discutées au forums. Dont le plus commun bruit liée à la baisse de luminosité sur l'ecran.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2007)

Labo de l'iMac 24"


----------



## tweek (17 Janvier 2007)

pelai a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir si il y a quelqu'un a reçu un Imac 24" en janvier. Si oui, est-ce qu'il est avec ou sans le/les bruits três discutées au forums. Dont le plus commun bruit liée à la baisse de luminosité sur l'ecran.



Non, aucun bruit. Tout marche très bien, exepté le fait que le disque dur fait plus de bruit quand il gratte que sous mon ancien iMac G5, ou on ne l'entendait presque pas tourner.

En tout cas c'est une superbe machine, très fine, et franchement, la rapidité y'a pas à dire, c'est le pied.


----------



## htakuto (20 Janvier 2007)

pelai a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir si il y a quelqu'un a reçu un Imac 24" en janvier. Si oui, est-ce qu'il est avec ou sans le/les bruits três discutées au forums. Dont le plus commun bruit liée à la baisse de luminosité sur l'ecran.



J'ai commander mon I-mac 24 pouces le 3 janvier sur apple store je l'ai recu le 10 janvier. Mon I-mac ne presente pas defaut tel que: pixel mort, surchauffe, ecran sombre sur les coter etc.... Il est vrai que je percois un leger bruit sourd quand je baisse la luminositer a fond, mais il faut etre dans le silence total et raprocher l'oreille de l'ecran. Pour dire vrai avant de lire ce forum je n'avais meme pas remarquer qu'il fesait du bruit. Et comme le precise Tweek le DD gratte un peu mais c'est pas genant. Dans l'ensemble ce I-mac est vraiment silencieux.

De toute facon cette machine est trop bien pour se plaindre du bruit qu'il pourrait occasionner.


----------



## tweek (20 Janvier 2007)

htakuto a dit:


> Et comme le precise Tweek le DD gratte un peu mais c'est pas genant. Dans l'ensemble ce I-mac est vraiment silencieux.



Ca prouve que la bete vit toujours


----------



## chabert (21 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous !
Bon, ben, moi qui attend un iMac 24, 2,16 GHZ, 4MO/1Go/250Go/GF7300GT Je me demande quel N° je vais tirer à la loterie des Bons et des Mauvais .....! ?
J'ai comme un petit "pincement" d'angoisse  et je me demande si je ne vais pas rectifier ma commande pour un 20" surVitaminé, au lieu essuyer les plâtres (?)


----------



## Lizandre (21 Janvier 2007)

Y a pas de probl&#232;me sur le 24.


----------



## htakuto (21 Janvier 2007)

chabert a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Bon, ben, moi qui attend un iMac 24, 2,16 GHZ, 4MO/1Go/250Go/GF7300GT Je me demande quel N° je vais tirer à la loterie des Bons et des Mauvais .....! ?
> J'ai comme un petit "pincement" d'angoisse  et je me demande si je ne vais pas rectifier ma commande pour un 20" surVitaminé, au lieu essuyer les plâtres (?)




  En fait je pense que la qualitee des i-mac 24 pouces en elle meme ne varient pas beaucoup, c'est surtout l'exigence de chaque personne qui font que tu as l'impression que les 24 pouces sont soit bon ou soit mauvais. J'ai personnellement eu l'occasion de voir fonctionner deux autres 24 pouces ( 1 a la fnac et 1 autre chez un ami) et comparer au mien ils etaient aussi silencieux, mais a chacun sa notion du silence.


----------



## nikos47 (26 Janvier 2007)

salut a tous

je viens de recevoir mon iMac 24" y'a une semaine 
Quelle magnifique machine !!! 
Je trouve que la luminosité est correcte (enfin avec un bon éclairage dans la pièce)
Il est très silencieux sauf quand le disque dur tourne mais c'est suportable.

Pour les photo y'a même pas de mots pour dire que c'est tellement magnifique, ont dirait qu'ont y'est ! 

Que du bonheur !


----------



## davdenice (26 Janvier 2007)

nikos47 a dit:


> salut a tous
> 
> je viens de recevoir mon iMac 24" y'a une semaine
> Quelle magnifique machine !!!




Photos !!


----------



## béber1 (26 Janvier 2007)

> "...Il est très silencieux sauf quand le disque dur tourne mais c'est suportable."


Le mien est presque inaudible.
Et pourtant je travaille presque toute la journée avec.

J'ai notamment mis une semelle en caoutchou (mousse adhésive 2/3 mm) pour entraver les vibrations à la table qui le supporte. 
Total: plus rien.


----------



## laurent_iMac (27 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Le mien est presque inaudible.
> Et pourtant je travaille presque toute la journée avec.
> 
> J'ai notamment mis une semelle en caoutchou (mousse adhésive 2/3 mm) pour entraver les vibrations à la table qui le supporte.
> Total: plus rien.



Bonne idée que je viens de mettre en pratique en mettant un tapis de souris en mousse tres fin et depuis plus de vibration effectivement sur le bureau de verre ou est posé l'iMac
Mais les vibrations avaient lieu quand effectivement le DD fonctionnaient, sinon rien du tout
Par contre, je me poses la question de savoir si c'est possible de changer le lecteur de DVD qui est indézonable  par un produit qui me permettrait de voir des dvd de la zone 1 (bien essayé VLC mais celui-ci m'affiche en rafale des messages d'erreurs  ) En tout cas, démonter un tel outil oups j'ose pas ... bien que mes doigts me chatouille 

ps : espere que du coup que je ne vais pas avoir un coup de boule  du sysop


----------



## ipodishima (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour! alors voila, j'ai une chtite question concernant mon imac 24". je n'ai pas trouvé en faisant une recherche, mais il faut se dire qu'en  cherchant "lumière imac", je tombe plus sur les problèmes de la loupiote de la veille. Bref, n'avez vous pas remarquer que losrque l'ordi est éteint, mais qu'il est toujours alimenté, il y a une petite lumière vers la pomme qui laisse apparaître une sorte de grille? c'est une lumière non uniforme mais qui me parait bizarre... et sinon, concernant le bruit, je profite de ce post pour en parler, est-ce que lorsque l'imac fait du bruit, hormis le bruit du DD qui gratte, mais plutôt quand il siffle un peu, qu'il vibre, lorsque vous appuyez sur la partie en haut à gauche, les vibrations ne s'arretent elle pas? parce que j'arrive quasiment toujours à arrèter les bruits en trouvant une position de l'écran de l'imac...voili...
bonne journée à vous


----------



## ipodishima (28 Janvier 2007)

a... je tiens juste à préciser que mon post a été déplacé, et que je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire ce post... désolé...


----------



## Massalia (29 Janvier 2007)

pelai a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir si il y a quelqu'un a reçu un Imac 24" en janvier. Si oui, est-ce qu'il est avec ou sans le/les bruits três discutées au forums. Dont le plus commun bruit liée à la baisse de luminosité sur l'ecran.



Aucun problème avec mon iMac 24" reçu en janvier. J'avais un peu peur en lisant les premiers témoignages, mais je n'ai heureusement eu affaire à aucun des inconvénients cités.
Faut-il vraiment en conclure qu'il ne faut pas acheter les premiers modèles d'une nouvelle version ?...


----------



## béber1 (29 Janvier 2007)

Comme Massalia _(t'es de Marseille?)_, je n'ai AUCUN problèmes de bruits, de siflement de disque ou autre.
C'est stupéfiant, je travaille dessus toute la journée dessus en Pro (DAO), et je ne l'entends presque pas... Comme mon ancien Mini, moins même, car ce dernier mettait quelquefois son ventilo en route comme un portable, quand le processeur etait sur-sollicité.

Là, même pas....Avec mon 24"/2,33ghz, c'est bien rare quand j'arrive à 80% d'occupation des 2 curs du processeur. Je dois avoir ue chance de cocu _(j'ai pas de cornes pourtant..)_, j'ai mis comme je l'ai dit dans un précedent post un morceau de mousse sous le pied de l'iMac : plus de vibration transmises au bureau.

Il faut approcher l'oreille pour entendre le sourd ronronnement du disque dur. 
Il y a aussi le soufflement du DVD lors de verification de gravure... mais rien qui sorte de l'ordinaire des autres Mac en pareille circonstance.

Je pense pas avoir un Mac mutant, mais plutot un Mac normal, tel que tous ses semblables devraient fonctionner.  

Alors bien-sûr, il y a l'exemple du 20" G5 RevB que j'ai offert à mon filleul.
Son DD "siffle" et c'est très audible. Plus audible que l'éventuel grattage. Le bruit sourd, lui est facilement palliable par la mousse au pied, mais il va falloir que je m'occupe du DD en le remplaçant par un 500 Western Digital, et l'affaire sera réglée.
Voilà pour mon témoignage.


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (30 Janvier 2007)

Il y a un test de l'IMac 24" dans le magazine Micro-Photo-Vidéo de Janvier. 

C'est plus pour le côté photo vidéo, mais il dise que c'est une bonne becane, mais que l'ecran est trop lumineux pour les photographe professionnel !


----------



## béber1 (30 Janvier 2007)

Lumineux oui, quand on est en environnement obscur.

En lumi&#232;re de journ&#233;e dans un bureau, c'est normal, notamment pour bien afficher les blancs, important en photo.
Et &#231;a tu ne peux l'avoir sans une bonne luminosit&#233;.

Je le r&#233;p&#232;te, la Dalle du 24" est une des meilleures dalles qu'il m'ait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; de voir, sup&#233;rieur aux Dell2407WFP et Samsung 244T.

Pour r&#233;duire la luminosit&#233; on toujours Shades





Donc finalement, ce n'est plus un probl&#232;me.


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (31 Janvier 2007)

Ou tu mets des lunettes de soleil ! LOL !

Ce week-end, j'essaie de scanner l'article


----------



## firek (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Concernant le bruit de ronronnement lorsqu'on baisse la luminosité, je suis passé à l'action  :

- j'ai appeler Apple Care qui ont une fiche technique sur ce problème (num *304548*)
- j'ai emener mon iMac 24" dans un centre agrée
- quelques jours plus tard, il me rende mon iMac - remplacement de la "carte logique"  
- de retour à la maison, je constate une baisse significative du bruit de ronronnement mais pas sa disparition
- mais je constate aussi, que j'ai maintenant un 2.16 Ghz en lieu et place de mon 2.33 Ghz  
- je retourne donc à centre agrée qui confirme que j'avais bien un 2.33 Ghz
- commande d'une nouvelle carte logique auprès de Apple....
- je récupère mon iMac 24" aujourd'hui, j'ai de nouveau un 2.33 Ghz et le bruit à encore diminuer sans pour autant totalement disparaitre - mais là c'est quand même super, super faible  (j'ai même cru qu'il avait totalement disparu à début)

Dans "A propos de ce mac", ma config d'origine = *SMC : 1.10f2* et la config modifiée = *SMC : 1.10f3*

Ceux qui n'ont pas remarqué le pb. qu'elle version de SMC avez-vous ? (j'imagine que SMC fait référence à cette fameuse carte logique  ).

A+


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Février 2007)

Le SMC c'est le microcontroleur (System Management Controller firmware) pr&#233;sent sur la carte m&#232;re...


----------



## plogoff (3 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai reçu mon Imac il y a une semaine....
Il y a hélas un pixel mort, et en plein milieu de l'ecran biensur...
sinon du côté du bruit, je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier. Mais bon vu le bruit que faisait mon PC avant que je switche, mon avis n'est pas tres objectif.
Je voudrai juste savoir s'il existe une sorte d'image test pour que chacuns puissent parler de la même chose quant aux problêmes de luminosté ou de coins plus ou moins sombres??
 à bientôt



Mon Switch


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2007)

pour &#231;a la fnac avec son contrat d'extension de garantie est pas mal, car elle remplace l'ordi en cas de pixells d&#233;fectueux etc


----------



## soFresh (4 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,

Jusqu'alors utilisateur PC, j'ai été conquis par l'utilisation d'un iMac dans l'apple store, lors d'un voyage à New York.

J'ai donc, avec beaucoup de mal, réussi à installer osX sur mon pc portable, afin de confirmer ma première impression, et bien que tout n'est pas parfaitement fonctionel (bidouille oblige), je pense que je ne vais pas tarder a 'switcher' (eh oui, un de plus).

Tant qu'a craquer, autant le faire bien, et je souhaite donc acquérir l'iMac 24". 

En survolant les forums, et malgré des avis tres divergents, on peut nettement constater 2 defauts:
- Luminosité trop élevée et mal répartie
- Bourdonnement

Je me suis donc rendu dans un magasin pour vérifier cela de plus pret...
- L'écran ne m'a pas particulièrement choqué, sachant que l'on peut réduire la luminosité via un petit utilitaire. Je n'ai pas été choqué par un probleme de répartition.
- Le bruit évidemment n'était pas perceptible dans un environnement si bruyant.

Bref, tout ça pour interroger les plus connaisseurs d'entre vous:
- Une rumeur parle de modifications en douce des iMac... pensez vous que ces modifications sont déjà répercutées sur les modèles disponible actuellement à la vente
- Apple a apparement l'habitude de renouveller ses produits régulièrement ... pensez-vous qu'il vaudrait mieux attendre, y est-il possible qu'un nouveau modele risque d'arriver? (ou ont-ils assez de pain sur la planche avec l'iPhone?)
- Dans le cas ou je n'attenderais pas Leopard, comment se passerait la future mise à jour depuis osX 10.4? Gratuite, payante? Vaut-il donc mieux attendre un os dont on ne connait pas la date de sortie?

Question subsidiaire: Dois-je acheter ou ce modèle, ou est-il à éviter, très franchement?

Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## ziarn (4 Mars 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; tes qeuestions soFresh,
J'ai un imac 24 et ensuis pleinement satisfait. bien que j'ai eu pas mal de soucis sur mon premier. Faut dire que mon impatience me l'a fait command&#233; dans les premiers. Je savais pertinement que j'essauierai les pl&#226;tres. (les premiers depuis que j'ai des Apple). Ils m'ont tout chang&#233;. Je pense que les pbs ont &#233;t&#233; maintenant identifi&#233;s et r&#233;gl&#233;. Mais bon l'avantage d'un forum est qu'il y aura peut-&#234;tre quelques personne pour me d&#233;mentir... &#224; voir  
D'ailleurs par rapport &#224; &#231;a, je ne saurais trop conseiller d'acheter son imac chez un revendeur agr&#233;&#233; maintenance. Ils peuvent changer les pi&#232;ces d&#233;fectueuses chez eux donc tu gagnes des jours voir des semaines d'attente.

un nouvel imac... c'est s&#251;r, mais quand... Toujours la m&#234;me r&#233;ponse, si tu attends ce genre de choses tu n'en ach&#232;teras jamais  Voil&#224; maintenant pas mal de mois que le produit est sortit.

Pour la mise &#224; jour, je laisserai au pro des archives comparer les offres ant&#233;rieures qu'il y a eu sur les anciens OS. Mais la question m'int&#233;resse pour un pote qui vient de switcher.


----------



## béber1 (4 Mars 2007)

mon iMac 24" est un des Mac les plus silencieux que j'ai eu avec le Mini.
Il faut dire que j'y ai mis une fine semelle de mousse sous le pied pour couper d'eventuelles vbirations que la table du dessous pourrait amplifier.
Ma foi, c'est.. vraiment silencieux. 

Alors, oui, en _plein silence_, on sent un sourd bourdonnement, surtout si on approche l'oreille &#224; 10/20 cm. Mais &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un PC... 
Pas reussi encore &#224; emballer ses 3 ventilos (fANS), m&#234;me &#224; 70/80&#37; de charge CPU. &#192; croire qu'il n'en a pas.
Je te mets, un etat d'iStat Pro de mon iMac 24 en travail _(et oui je bosse m&#234;me le dimanche..)_






le CPU depasse jamais les 48&#176;, m&#234;me en pleine charge de travail et dans une bonne temp&#233;rature ambiante _(~20/25&#176;, 24&#176; d'affich&#233;s -combles amm&#233;nag&#233;es)_

Une belle b&#234;te.
Pour le renouvellement, il doit y en avoir un, soit d&#233;but Avril, soit lors de la WWDC 2007 le 11 juin.

Il y a toujours pleins de rumeurs et de sp&#233;culations en tout genre, surtout en l'absence d'infos de la part d'Apple.
Un MacPro "octo-processeur"?
Y aura-t-il un iMac avec processeur(s) Conroe? un iMac noir 24" pro...?
il faut encore attendre...


----------



## soFresh (4 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ces informations rapides!

Donc rien de sûr quant aux changements futurs... mhh je ne sais que faire, et sachant que dans ce genre de situation j'ai toujours la poisse, vous pouvez être sûr que si j'achète, il va y avoir un renouvellement les semaines qui suivent :rateau: 

Et concernant leopard, rien de plus concret non plus?

Il faut que je me renseigne concernant le magasin (en allemagne) dans lequel je comptais acheter, pour savoir s'ils sont agréés... Mais c'est une chaine de magasins (style fnac chez nous), c'est possible qu'ils le soient?

Pourquoi l'allemagne? Meilleurs prix, garantie légale de 2 ans mini, SAV serieux, respect du client ... et je n'habite qu'à 25km! 
Je pourrais également me voir retiré directement la TVA (achat pour une société française), et payer donc mon iMac 24" moins de 1600euros à la caisse. Sympa non? Je n'aurais donc qu'a racheter un clavier FR, et réinstaller osX.

Je sens que je vais craquer rapidement, même si mon actuel 'mac du pauvre' ne tourne pas si mal que ça...


----------



## tweek (4 Mars 2007)

soFresh a dit:


> J'ai donc, avec beaucoup de mal, réussi à installer osX sur mon pc portable.





:mouais:


----------



## béber1 (4 Mars 2007)

soFresh a dit:


> "... j'ai toujours la poisse, vous pouvez &#234;tre s&#251;r que si j'ach&#232;te, il va y avoir un renouvellement les semaines qui suivent :rateau:
> 
> Et concernant leopard, rien de plus concret non plus?
> 
> Je sens que je vais craquer rapidement, m&#234;me si mon actuel 'mac du pauvre' ne tourne pas si mal que &#231;a...


  tu m'etonnes...

Perso, je suis certain que Leopard sortira lors de la Conf&#233;rence des D&#233;veloppeurs Apple , la WWDC 2007, et qui d&#233;bute le 11 juin.
Il y aura sans doute une Keynote par Steve Jobs et c'est toujours l'occasion pour pr&#233;senter du nouveau Matos _(l'an dernier, c'&#233;tait le Mac Pro)_, durnouvellement materiel et des annonces evidemment logicielles, vu la sp&#233;cificit&#233; de la conf&#233;rence.
Je vois mal Jobs ne pas parler de Leopard...
Ce qui implique qu'il ne sorte pas avant, et m&#234;me qu'il ne soit pas pr&#233;sent&#233; avant.

Selon les innovations majeures de Leopard 10.5, il sera imparrable que du nouveau matos "adapt&#233;" _(on ne peut rien dire de pr&#233;cis tant il y a de sp&#233;culations...)_ sorte en m&#234;me temps, ou ans les mois qui suivent, comme &#224; l'Apple Expo de Paris en Septembre.

Mais je te sens plus qu'impatient _,   comme je te comprend..._
Si tu veux patienter, voil&#224; quelques s&#233;quences de la WWDC 2006. Tu pourras y voir S Jobs parler des innovations futures sur Leopard. 
_(La toute derni&#232;re s&#233;quence concerne la conf&#233;rence en entier : 1h30 )_


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mars 2007)

:modo: fin du HS merci :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2007)

Apr&#232;s 1 mois, mon iMac 24 ne s'est pas allum&#233; un matin. Apr&#232;s retour chez Apple, il semblerait que l'alimentation de ce mod&#232;le soit trop faible et du coup, elle l&#226;che souvent. C'est un probl&#232;me connu chez apple il parait. En avez vous d&#233;j&#224; entendu parl&#233;?


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

non. Aucun problème depuis le mois de Novembre.
Il fonctionne tous les jours pratiquement et pendant 9/10h en moyenne


----------



## ziarn (9 Mars 2007)

J'ai eu ce pb, mais au début. Au final et après trois retour coups sur coups, tous les éléments de mon imac24 ont été changé. En espérant que ça tienne. Ca faitmaintenant plusieurs mois. C'est la première fois que je prends un AppleCare. Je ne regrette pas


----------



## Zippedidou (10 Mars 2007)

Après une utilisation prolongé avec mon MacBook Pro 15... Je décide de faire le saut!
Quel bonheur, sauf Photoshop CS2 en PPC est un peu beaucoup lent. Lightroom parfait, la luminosité est parfaite, pas de bruit. Avec un DD FW 800 externe c'est du gâteau. Vraiment MAC, , connaît la sauce.


Philippe


----------



## angstrom (10 Mars 2007)

OUF, la derniere mise à jour (hier) des bornes airports extremes pour les imac intel dont notre 24 pouces, à "enfin" mis fin au  probleme de connection wifi avec les bornes airport ou autre de nos machines. Quel bonheur que de retrouver enfin une connection presque normale en vitesse. 
Reste à trouver une parade logiciel au bourdonnement de certains , mais ca,  apparament à en lire les posts, il n'y a point de salut en dehors de l'applecare et une intervention materielle.


----------



## Galphanet (2 Avril 2007)

Je voudrai pas faire le troll mais...
Je viens de commander mon iMac 24' et je lis une news qui dit que du nouveau matériel sera présenté le 15 avril...est-ce que mon iMac sera déjà dépassé à peine sorti de la boiboite ?


----------



## angstrom (2 Avril 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je voudrai pas faire le troll mais...
> Je viens de commander mon iMac 24' et je lis une news qui dit que du nouveau matériel sera présenté le 15 avril...est-ce que mon iMac sera déjà dépassé à peine sorti de la boiboite ?



Cher Galfanet...

je voudrais te dire que lorsque j'ai acheté mon 4eme mac , neuf, c'etait un mini tour 266 G3. J'ai eu deux semaines durant le doux frisson étrange que j'allumais la bete la plus rapide du monde. Deux semaines apres, seulement, sortait le 300 G3. 
Et bien le monde ne s'est pas arretté de tourner, ni mes applications d'ailleurs. Quinze jours plus tard j'y pensais plus. Et il a duré jusqu'a il y a 6 mois, vaillament. Remplacé par ce joli 24 pouces.    
Moralité : les megahertz passent, le mac reste


----------



## ziarn (3 Avril 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je voudrai pas faire le troll mais...
> Je viens de commander mon iMac 24' et je lis une news qui dit que du nouveau matériel sera présenté le 15 avril...est-ce que mon iMac sera déjà dépassé à peine sorti de la boiboite ?


 
Comme répondu ci-dessus, je ne pense pas... sauf si tu voulais un imac noir ...


----------



## Galphanet (3 Avril 2007)

Ok merci pour ces conseils-infos

Effectivement le blanc me suffit amplement...


----------



## Galphanet (17 Avril 2007)

Et bien je me suis lancé...Verdict: Les bords noirs et le problème du bruit.

Je vais à mon Apple Center, on verra ce qu'ils peuvent faire.


----------



## Metteri (15 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part imac 24" acheté en novembre 2007. Au début aucun bruit et puis depuis quelques semaines, la dalle fait du bruit. Autant le bruit de fond ne me gêne pas, autant là vient de se rajouter de manière  constante un son strident, pas très fort mais qui me casse les oreilles. Assez pénible comme son


----------



## ipod83 (17 Mai 2008)

salut, excusez les questions qui fachent mais,
qu'en est t'il de l'homogénéité de la dalle 24''?

(le mien toujours pas encore recu, voila bientot 3 semaines)


----------



## ipod83 (17 Mai 2008)

heu message en trop, j'ai la reponse a ma question au début de la discussion, désolé...


----------



## Ptitdoux (29 Mai 2008)

ipod83 a dit:


> salut, excusez les questions qui fachent mais,





ipod83 a dit:


> qu'en est t'il de l'homogénéité de la dalle 24''?
> 
> (le mien toujours pas encore recu, voila bientot 3 semaines)​


 


Pour ma part, acheté début mai, je n'ai rien à redire sur la machine (Imac 24' 3,06Ghz, 4go de Ram, Geforce 8800 GS), en dehors de l'homogénéité de la dalle. Comme bcp, 1/3 voir 50% de l'écran coté gauche est légèrement plus lumineux. Rien de bien méchant certes, cela n'étant pas visible dès que j'ai une image autre qu'uniforme (à la rigueur je le vois également dans la différence de luminosité des bords orange du site macgé). 

Pour le bruit, rien à redire, silencieux comme on peut en rêver, y compris avec la luminosité au minimum...Un vrai plaisir.​ ​


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Ptitdoux a dit:


> Pour le bruit, rien à redire, silencieux comme on peut en rêver, y compris avec la luminosité au minimum...Un vrai plaisir.


 
Silencieux meme quand tu fais de la 3d ou que tu joue?
(j'attend la meme machine que toi!)


----------



## Ptitdoux (29 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Silencieux meme quand tu fais de la 3d ou que tu joue?





Valgio a dit:


> (j'attend la meme machine que toi!)​


 

Je n'ai pas encore essayé de jeux "gourmands", donc j'ai difficile à te dire. Je verrai avec la démo de Spore le 17 juin prochain, quoique ce dernier ne devrait pas demander trop de ressources (je joue surtout sur console, mon Mac me servira, à ce niveau là, uniquement pour Spore et Starcraft II).

Sinon, j'ai remarqué une grosse différence de bruit si je place mon Imac directement dos au mur. Le bruit se "réverbère" sur ce dernier et amplifie ainsi son niveau sonore. Heureusement la disposition de mon bureau est différente (voir photo dans la partie photos de votre switch).​


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Il ne peut pas faire plus de bruit que le mien je réveille les voisins quand je joue!​​
​​Mais ce qui compte le plus cest le silence quand on écoute de la musique quon surf ou regarde un film car dans les jeux que jaime généralement il y a beaucoup deffets sonores et donc le bruit de la machine dérange moins​​​​Cela dit merci pour linfo ​​​​


----------



## Ptitdoux (29 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'avoue que si il est bruyant lors de sessions de jeu, ca ne me posera aucun pb, vu que j'utilise un casque pour jouer. De toute façon, ca ne sera pas pire que ma Xbox 360 ​


----------



## Valgio (29 Mai 2008)

Claire lol
j'ai une PS3 et sur ce point la elle tue je en dirais pas 0 décibel mais pas loin
Aussi bien en lecture dvd que Bluray/jeux ca reste le plaisir du silence !​ 
Sinon jouer avec un casque non car je ne les supporte pas a mon grande regret d&#8217;ailleurs.​ 
Autre question a tu testé les baffles interne de cette petite merveille ? ​


----------



## Ptitdoux (29 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Autre question a tu testé les baffles interne de cette petite merveille ? ​




Oui, et j'avoue que j'ai été agréablement surpris par la qualité. J'ai du coup annulé ma commande d'un ensemble JBL 2.1 Spot. Attention toutefois, la puissance de sortie est suffisante dans mon cas d'utilisation, à savoir assis à mon bureau. Maintenant, pour un living par exemple, des enceintes seront peut être le bien venu.​


----------



## Liyad (29 Mai 2008)

Une petite question si achat du l'apple store :
Date d'achat et date de livraison ?Parce que le cas de Valgio qui doit attendre 6 semaines pour un iMac... sachant que le mien serait BTO.. je ne peux pas me permettre de rester sans ordinateur une si longue période...


----------



## Ptitdoux (30 Mai 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Une petite question si achat du l'apple store :
> Date d'achat et date de livraison ?Parce que le cas de Valgio qui doit attendre 6 semaines pour un iMac... sachant que le mien serait BTO.. je ne peux pas me permettre de rester sans ordinateur une si longue période...


 
Commandé sur l'Apple Store le lendemain de l'annonce de la révision (mardi), reçu le jeudi suivant à mon domicile (avec un delai qui a été rallongé vu une forte demande dixit Apple). Au final, très satisfait car le jeudi et le vendredi de la semaine de ma commande étaient fériés (1er et 2 mai).​


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

EUuu Ptitdoux tu as commandé ton mac quel mois?

Car d'après Computershome.lu, les commandes explosent d'ou ce ralongement radical de la durée de livraison.


----------



## Ptitdoux (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> EUuu Ptitdoux tu as commandé ton mac quel mois?





Valgio a dit:


> Car d'après Computershome.lu, les commandes explosent d'ou ce ralongement radical de la durée de livraison.​


 

Commandé le mardi 29 avril 2008 au soir (24h après l'annonce de la révision des Imac). Livraison prévue normalement le vendredi 2 mai. Jeudi 1er mai, mail d'Apple "suite à une forte demande sur ce produit...blabla", livraison prévue entre le 8 et le 12 mai. Je l'ai recu au final, le jeudi 8 mai à 9h du matin 

Commande passée sur l'Apple Store belge...​


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

je me demmande si j'aurais pas mieux fais de passer commande sur le site!:mouais: 
Nota béne!


----------



## Liyad (30 Mai 2008)

Tu as acheté le tient où ?


----------



## lifenight (30 Mai 2008)

Perso j'ai commandé le mien, un 2,8 500 go, 8800gs. J'ai hâte de le recevoir


----------



## Liyad (31 Mai 2008)

Bon, il y a 50% de chance que je m'achète un 3,06 cet aprem dans un apple store physique... Affaire à suivre !


----------



## Liyad (1 Juin 2008)

Changement de plan, la commande se fera mardi pour un iMac 2,8/8800Gs/500Go ^^


----------



## Valgio (2 Juin 2008)

Je l'ai acheté au lux et VICTOIRE :love:il est arrivé je vais le rechercher demain!!! donc demain soir j'envoie les premier messages a partir d'un iMac!

Je sais pas ou ils ont été chercher qu'il y en avait encore pour trois semaines!


----------



## ysabel (2 Juin 2008)

quelle chance, non seulement j'ai du attendre 5 semaines mais en plus mon imac 24'' presentait des defauts de chauffe et d'uniformité de dalle: resultat SAV depuis 2 semaines

a propos a tous ceux qui se trouve dans la region de montauban (sud ouest-82) abstenez vous de faire bosser IPC Mac, tres mauvaise experience avec eux


----------



## Liyad (2 Juin 2008)

Ysabel, c'est peut être pas leur faute :s


----------



## Valgio (3 Juin 2008)

ysabel a dit:


> quelle chance, non seulement j'ai du attendre 5 semaines mais en plus mon imac 24'' presentait des defauts de chauffe et d'uniformité de dalle: resultat SAV depuis 2 semaines
> 
> a propos a tous ceux qui se trouve dans la region de montauban (sud ouest-82) abstenez vous de faire bosser IPC Mac, tres mauvaise experience avec eux


 

Ils ont pas voulu te l'échanger?:mouais:


----------



## BryanSinger (26 Juin 2008)

Liyad tu la resu ton iMac? 


Je veux prendre le méme, mais j'éssite donne moi des avis stp 


Merci


----------



## nico02007 (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour. J'écris pour mettre un peu de positive sur ces Imac.J'ai commandé mon imac 24" 2,8GhZ 2go ram 8800Gs. Je l'ai reçu en seulement 7jours, il n'y a aucun pixel mort, et il marche super bien! Meme avec des jeux comme assassin's creed il ne bronche pas.


----------



## pht (3 Juillet 2008)

Est-ce qu'il chauffe beaucoup?


----------



## marabouma (3 Juillet 2008)

Imac 24" depuis octobre rien à dire une utilisation quotidienne une pure merveille de stabilité  (je crois que je n'ai eu que 5 bugs)


----------



## htakuto (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon maintenant ca fait plus de un et demi que j'ai mon iMac et tout ce passe vraiment à merveille.


----------



## phiel13 (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un iMac 24' 2,4Ghz 2Go depuis début novembre 2007, pas de soucis si ce n'est des déconnexions intempestives de mon dd externe usb2  mais je soupçonne plutôt le disque. 
Je vais d'ailleurs peut être me laisser tenter par un dd fw 800.
Belle machine pour faire tourner lightroom, un seul regret toutefois , c'est l'absence de réglage en hauteur ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Je possède un iMac 24' 2,4Ghz 2Go depuis début novembre 2007


Idem pour moi mais depuis début 2008 ...
Durant les 3 ou 4 premiers mois, aucun problème particulier, si ce n'est que le temps de démarrage était tout-à-fait aléatoire ... parfois 2 minutes, parfois 10 minutes !!!!!!!!!
Depuis, je rencontre de gros problèmes de démarrage : soit écran gris, soit dossier + point d'interrogation clignotant, soit écran gris et icône style "panneau de stationnement interdit" ( :rateau: )... après 2 ou 3 essais, il démarre normalement !
Inutile de vous dire que j'ai tout essayé (reset PRAM, AHT, changement de RAM, re-clean install, et j'en passe !) ... le problème persiste et chaque jour, je dois m'y prendre 3 ou 4 fois pour le démarrer !
Tous les tests sont au "vert" ... les vérifications du HD sont OK ... bref, je n'y comprend plus rien et je vais devoir me résoudre à le trimbaler au SAV puisqu'il est encore sous garantie !
C'est le premier mac avec lequel je rencontre ce genre de problèmes - j'ai un iMac DV600, un iBook G3 et un iBook G4 alu 12" qui tournent tous parfaitement...
Bref, mon iMac m'énerve un peu en ces temps-ci et j'utilise de plus en plus mon PB alu 12" à sa place, ce qui vous en conviendrez, n'est pas la solution la plus adéquate ! :rateau:


----------



## phiel13 (8 Septembre 2008)

Je me demande si je n'ai toutefois pas intérêt à prendre un applecare pour un supplément de garantie , de 2 ans je crois,  avant la date anniversaire de mon achat...


----------



## ceslinstinct (8 Septembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Je me demande si je n'ai toutefois pas intérêt à prendre un applecare pour un supplément de garantie , de 2 ans je crois,  avant la date anniversaire de mon achat...


Bonsoir

Je prend lors de l'achat *applecare*,  pourquoi parce que la qualité n'est plus la même que du temps du //e, //gs et des premiers Macintosh.   

@+


----------



## mjpolo (8 Septembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Je me demande si je n'ai toutefois pas intérêt à prendre un applecare pour un supplément de garantie , de 2 ans je crois,  avant la date anniversaire de mon achat...



Oui, il vaut mieux la prendre


----------



## grrossa (9 Septembre 2008)

Salut nouvelle dans le monde mac je me suis acheté le 24" Imac à 1600 euros 
aucun problème du luminosité j'ai mit grâce au conseil du forum black light qui résout parfaitement ma seule crainte. Aucun bruit non plus je suis contente d'être enfin passé au monde mac ( mon porte feuille un peu moins ^^) .


----------



## mjpolo (9 Septembre 2008)

grrossa a dit:


> Salut nouvelle dans le monde mac je me suis acheté le 24" Imac à 1600 euros
> aucun problème du luminosité j'ai mit grâce au conseil du forum black light qui résout parfaitement ma seule crainte. Aucun bruit non plus je suis contente d'être enfin passé au monde mac ( mon porte feuille un peu moins ^^) .



Bravo et bienvenue!! 
Tu verras, tu ne regretteras pas ta dépense


----------



## grrossa (9 Septembre 2008)

Merci c'est gentil de toute façon j'ai pris l'apple care, depuis le temps que je voulais un Imac 24".


----------



## Lizandre (11 Septembre 2008)

Reçu mon nouvel iMac 24 tout maxé hier. Passé la nuit à récupérer les données (merci Time Machine). Rapide, qu'est ce qu'il est rapide par rapport à mon 24" de 2006 !

Et encore + beau, et encore + silencieux, et bref, c'est le bonheur.

Bootcamp installé, XP sp3 installé, Age of Conan installé, je vais voir la différence ce soir.


----------

